# A Merc's Life: Howl of the Carrion King [01]



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2009)

It's a dark and stormy night . . . the dark of the moon on the first day of Sarenith and the first day of Summer as well. Though it is impossible to tell, this night, that the moon is dark. The cloud cover is complete and the rain is coming down in sheets, making it impossible to see farther than fifteen or twenty feet down what passes for streets in the _Scóg Bocht_, the Poor District of Saor Ghabháltas.

Each of you met earlier in the afternoon with Bronágh Tadhg, the Commander (and owner) of Bronágh's Bees. The Bees are a relatively small Mercenary Corps with a reputation for excellence in their area of expertise - scouting, light cavalry and mounted light infantry (scouts and skirmishers).

Commander Tadhg is a Tiefling Paladin who worked his way up through the ranks of the Bees, finally buying out the former commander and taking the leadership about 10 years ago. Rumor has it he was recruited off the streets by the former commander as a child, and that he wasn't always a Paladin.

After a nerve wracking interview - the Commander wasn't unfriendly at all, just scrupulous and very thorough - you were each made the following offer:

The Bees offer to pay for your Bond for a year, during which time you will work for them as a member of their Corps. You will be members of a five man squad assigned as 'irregulars.' You're assignments will be scouting and  reconnaissance for the most part, though 'other duties' may be expected of you on occasion.

As a member of the Bees, you will be entitled to Merc billeting and resupply of basic items free of charge from the stores at any Mercenaries' Guildhouse. Pay is a gold piece a day, plus any loot specified in the contract the Bees are filling with your services; however, the Bees get 10% of that loot (half of which goes to the Guild).

You were told that you'd have the night to consider the offer, and told that the other prospective members of your team could be found in the _Scóg Bocht_ at an inn called The Ruffled Feathers should you desire to meet them before making your decision. You are not told where to find the inn, or the names or descriptions of your prospective teammates. You _are_ told that there is another Merc outfit that has had some . . . disagreements . . . with the Bees recently. It is possible that some of them will be at The Ruffled Feathers, as it is The Wolfhounds' turn to rotate through as Garda (Wardens).

Commander Tadhg will be awaiting your decision at first light on the morrow.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2009)

*The Scóg Bocht*

The Poor District of Saor Ghabháltas is a very densely populated maze of (somewhat) ramshackle buildings and very narrow streets. The people here live cheek by jowl with each other, and usually in the same building where they keep their shops.

This District of the city is almost impossible to navigate unless one is native to it, and even the locals are usually only familiar with the immediate area in which they live and work. However, there is an organization of Guides who keep members posted on many corners and in quite a few of the inns and shops. Each is familiar with a relatively small area of the District, and will happily escort patrons either to their destination or to a Guide in the area next closer to their destination (who will then perform the same service) for a fee of two copper pennies.

[sblock=Finding Your Way]Locating a particular 'address,' shop or business in the Scóg Bocht requires a Knowledge (Local - Saor Ghabháltas) check w/ a DC of 30. Alternatively, you may purchase the services of the Guides' Guild (possibly to be re-named later) for two copper pieces.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2009)

*Aodhán Gawain - Dwarf Cleric*

Aodhán shakes the hand of the Commander firmly after receiving the offer, "I'll consider this over a glass of ale. Thanks" he says on the way out. 

He walks out of the meeting attempting to hide the wide smile on his face at the fortune, a new group of so-called irregulars? This seemed like fate, if anything, to his mind. He had no intention of turning down the captain, and wasn't motivated by wealth, so didn't wish to haggle their contract, however he had to make a show of considering things, not wanting to come across as desperate. Whispering a prayer to Lonrach, the dwarven cleric adjusted his travelling cloak and backpack, before heading to the Scóg Bocht. 

Once there, he will gladly (and wisely) pay the copper coins to the guide, imagining one could could lose far more than just some pennies if one wandered into the wrong street. 

Upon arriving at his destination, Aodhán gives another copper coin to his guide as a tip and turns to head inside. Pushing through the wooden door, the cleric surveys the room, seeing if anyone sticks out as a potential member of this potential new group. He decides to grab a table with enough room for the five members, in case they show up. He orders a pitcher of ale and five glasses. 

[sblock=Description of Aodhán]
The dwarf is tall (at least as far as his kind goes) standing nearly 4 and 1/2 feet tall and a relatively narrow build. He doesn't wear a helmet and his head is bald. The skin is tanned and rough, indicating time spent in hard labour. He sports a dark brown beard, neatly trimmed and well kempt. The dwarf wears a symbol of the Pantheon around his neck, drapping it on his dark scale armour. Leaning on the chair next to him is a large wooden shield in rather good condition, barely showing any signs of use. A shiny, polished axe is strapped to his hip and you can tell its of the finest quality. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger, AC 17/16/13, HP 21/21*

Houwlou will begin my putting his exceptionally keep senses to work, listening and scenting about for taverns by the raucous noise and smells of freshly cooked food.  1d20+5=11 But, having little luck with that, Houwlou quickly abandons that plan and hires a guide.  (For 2cp, right?)

When he arrives at the _Ruffled Feathers_, Houwlou thanks his guide and enters, not knowing precisely who or what he is looking for.  Fancying himself the crafty hunter, however, he scans tables not too far from the door with fewer people than chairs, looking in particular for anyone who looks somewhat 'expectant,' for lack of a better word.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2009)

*Keeland Iuthar Áilleacht (Elf) Bard*

The sodden Áilleacht trudges through the rain trying desperately to keep his bowstring and lute strings dry with his threadbare cloak. He cluthes the empty pouch once last time in a futile attempt to find a coin or two. He'd been walking the streets for hours looking for _The Ruffled Feathers_. He'd tried asking a couple of guides but without even a measly two coppers to his name he was rebuffed. Finally he found a sheltered overhang on a street where there is some traffic. Putting out his hat he tunes up his lute and begins to sturm a popular tune...

OOC: Perform check (1d20+7=20)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2009)

*The Ruffled Feathers - Aodhán*

Aodhán enters the ramshackle building indicated by his young guide and takes a quick look around. The Ruffled Feathers is dimly lit and raucously noisy, the room crowded with fighting types in all shapes and colors drinking, playing darts and dice and (occasionally) getting a little out of hand as someone wins or loses more than the others at the game think they should.

The best he can do for a table is a trestle with room for three or four more people around him; shrugging nonchalantly, he orders his pitcher and glasses and settles in to wait and watch the crowd.

[sblock=Aodhán]Make a Perception and a  Sense Motive check, sir.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger, AC 17/16/13, HP 21/21*

OOC:  Never mind.  I jumped the gun, sorry.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2009)

*The Ruffled Feathers - Houwlou*

Houwlou's keen nose readily identifies many places that fairly reek of ale and meat and his ears are assaulted by sounds that make the thundering rain sound almost peaceful each time he opens a door. Finally giving in to frustration and a sense of urgency, he accepts the fourth offer for guidance through the Poor District and parts with his 2 copper pennies.

His guide, a street urchin in her pre-teen years, walks him fearlessly up one block and over two and delivers him to the Ruffled Feathers. Stepping quickly in out of the driving rain, the Olcán gives a quick shake. The water spraying off his fur is hardly noticed by those closest to the door.

He looks around expectantly, but the room is crowded with raucous people of all sorts and there's nothing obvious at first glance to set any one of them apart from the others.

[sblock=Houwlou]Make a Perception and a Sense Motive check, if you please![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2009)

*The Ruffled Feathers - Keeland*

The young Áilleacht outdoes himself - an exceptional performance that would certainly have drawn a nice crowd were it not for the weather. After a half an hour of playing, the young urchin leaning casually on the wall across the street pushes off and strolls insouciantly across to Keeland.

"Oh, give over won't you? The song's fair enough I suppose but you're never going to earn coin on a night like tonight. I suppose I could show you to a place you might could play for a bite and a place to lay your head, if only to get you to leave my corner in peace."


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2009)

*The Ruffled Feathers - Houwlou*

Houwlou's Perception = 18, Sense Motive = 12

Perception then Sense Motive (1d20+8=18, 1d20+6=12)


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2009)

Aodhán continues to survey the room.

[sblock=OOC]
Sense Motive; Perception (1d20+9=12, 1d20+5=18) First roll in IC is a 3, that doesn't bode well for our intrepid dwarf.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2009)

_'harnry Drextin, Wizard.'_ That might look good somday as a shingle over his door, but not today. He has been offered a contract with a mercenary company of good repute and that is reasonable enough for Harnrey. Right now he just needs to apply his consideration to the offer. he shakes the commanders hand and promises he will give serious thought to the idea.

Right now he needs to brave the rain and get to the ruffled feather tavern and see if he can find other members of the company.that will not be easy. First he is going to get a few items of necessity and then head over.

he hails a guide and pays a couple of coppers to get to a general store and upon arrival he pays a copper tip.









*OOC:*


 i am getting the equipment list done now


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2009)

Harnry finishes his shopping and calls for another guide, 









*OOC:*


 check your e-mail mowgli, and deduct another 2 copper for the tips given thus far. for got that







finally getting to the mentioned ruffled feather tavern ... probably a test to see if he was able to percieve the obvious in a crowd. he pays his 2 copper and again upon arrival an extra tip of another copper.

He enters from the drenching rain with a shiver and looks about for any who would seem to be of the group he is supposed to be looking for

perception & sense motive:

1d20+3=14, 1d20+3=9


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 23, 2009)

*The Ruffled Feathers - Aodhán & Houwlou*



renau1g said:


> Aodhán continues to survey the room.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Sense Motive; Perception (1d20+9=12, 1d20+5=18) First roll in IC is a 3, that doesn't bode well for our intrepid dwarf.
> [/sblock]




As Aodhán sits he takes note of a few people around the room. There are always two people in the room wearing red sashes tied around their upper right arms. These are not always the same person - they enter and leave fairly regularly, but one never leaves unless another has come in first - and they are not drinking.

An Olcán enters the Feathers, shaking out his ruff as he comes through the door and looking around without visible regard for those he's soaked. The Wolf-kin are not unknown to Aodhán - he encountered them occasionally during his time in the mountains - but neither are they so familiar to him that he can judge their intent from their body language, and this one is no exception.

Aodhán notes the red-arms noting the Olcán with some wariness.



Leif said:


> Houwlou's Perception = 18, Sense Motive = 12
> 
> Perception then Sense Motive (1d20+8=18, 1d20+6=12)




Houwlou enters shaking, and as he takes time to truly examine the room he makes note of a few interesting things.

First, there is security in the room - two men wearing red sashes around their upper right arms and not drinking, but taking notice of any disagreements that seem about to erupt into actual fighting.

Second, there are a few people drinking more or less alone in the room; any of them may or may not be waiting for someone - Houwlou's time with the barbarians has been his primary human connection, and these city folk are hard to read.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 23, 2009)

*The Ruffled Feathers - Harnry*

The aspiring young wizard's guide disappears back into the alley almost before the tip disappears into his grubby little hand, and Harnry turns to confront the chaos that is the common room of the Ruffled Feathers.

There are people everywhere - crowded into the benches at the trestle tables and standing in the spaces between. They are drinking, talking (loudly), and playing at darts and dice.

Servers move deftly through the crowd, delivering drinks and finger foods to the tables.

His experience with mercenaries - gleaned through a short lifetime of exposure to those associating with his parents - tells him that the people in this room were mercs almost to a man (or woman). But as he gazes around he begins to realize that his parents had sheltered him from the rougher side of mercenary behavior. This is much more raw, more primal than he is accustomed to. He kind of likes it . . .

Snapping to, Harnry realizes as he looks around that he doesn't have a clue who he's looking for, and thinks _Well, Harnry old boy, time to put that vaunted intelligence to work and figure out how to make contact._


----------



## Scotley (Apr 23, 2009)

*Keeland*

"Well my friend it is very important that I find a place called _The Ruffled Feathers_. I was hoping my little tune would earn me enough to pay one such as yourself to lead me there."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 23, 2009)

*The Ruffled Feathers - Keeland*

The young boy (not yet pubescent but plainly in his element on the streets) scowls mightily at Keeland but immediately turns and starts walking. 

"Pretty particular for a kid without two pennies to rub together, aren't you? Well, come on then before someone sees me being nice."

After a walk of a few blocks through the twisting, narrow streets he delivers Keeland to the door of a building of dubious structural integrity. The sign above the door displays two banty roosters, squaring off and puffed up to twice their actual size.

"If anybody asks, you found your way here all on your own. I've got a reputation to protect."

With these parting words, the boy disappears into the rain heading back the way you came.

Keeland pauses for a moment to try to shake off the worst of the water outside the door, though the overhang from the second floor of the inn doesn't provide much shelter from the pouring rain, and enters.

He's confronted by a wall of sound and activity, but quickly manages to sort through the chaos and get his bearings. While he recognizes that the two burly men with red sashes on their arms must be the _Garda_ mentioned by Commander Tadhg he is unable to discern any thing that would make his potential squadmates stand out from the crowd.

[sblock=Keeland]Perception, Sense Motive (1d20+8=17, 1d20+2=14)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas in "The Ruffled Feathers"*

Not knowing precisely with whom he is supposed to meet, Houwlou, after shaking the water from his coat most luxuriantly, will go to the bar to obtain some liquid refreshment and to watch the room and all in it that he can see.  (He will refrain from 'marking his territory' at this point, as he has heard that these 'less forthright' types tend to frown upon that sort of behavior.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 23, 2009)

*The Ruffled Feathers - Houwlou*

Houwlou is confronted by a strange sight - a mop of auburn curls appears on the other side of the bar to his right, followed quickly by an intelligent forehead, then a pair of light green eyes, and before he knows it there's a halfling across the bar from him asking for his drink order.

At the Olcán's puzzled look, he says "The world is what you make of it, my friend. If it doesn't fit, you make adjustments!" With a gesture he pulls Houwlou's gaze to a short ramp on the other side of the bar. The ramp elevates to a platform of a height to allow the bartender to serve his 'big folk' customers at their level. "Now, what can I get for you?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 23, 2009)

*The Ruffled Feathers - Aodhán*

Aodhán is clapped soundly on a mailed shoulder. Looking around quickly, he's confronted by a halfling with shoulder length auburn hair and a neatly trimmed goatee. The halfling glances at the pitcher and extra glasses and gestures toward the crowd standing at the door.

"Are you trying to enhance the dwarven reputation for drinking, or are you waiting for someone? If it's just going to be you tonight we could use the extra seats."


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas in "The Ruffled Feathers"*



Mowgli said:


> Houwlou is confronted by a strange sight - a mop of auburn curls appears on the other side of the bar to his right, followed quickly by an intelligent forehead, then a pair of light green eyes, and before he knows it there's a halfling across the bar from him asking for his drink order.
> 
> At the Olcán's puzzled look, he says "The world is what you make of it, my friend. If it doesn't fit, you make adjustments!" With a gesture he pulls Houwlou's gaze to a short ramp on the other side of the bar. The ramp elevates to a platform of a height to allow the bartender to serve his 'big folk' customers at their level. "Now, what can I get for you?"



Houwlou is suitably impressed by the halfling's ingenuity, but his face is totally impassive and betrays no hint of this.  "I've been standing here for quite awhile.  I guess you were out back building the platform, eh?  Ale, if you please?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2009)

_well_, thinks Harnrey, _at least it was not imperitive that i meet the fellows tonight. maybe i can just grab a seat._

He looks around for an area with 3 or so seats available.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 23, 2009)

*Keeland*

Doing his best to leave as much of the rain outside as possible Keeland enters _The Ruffled Feathers._ The young Áilleacht runs his fingers through lank hair and tries to make himself presentable. Taking a deep breath and letting it out slowly, he saunters over to the bartender and flashes his best smile. "Gods it isn't fit for man nor beast out there tonight. I've not two coins to rub together this evening. However, I'd gladly play for you and your patrons if I could earn a crust and a dry place to sleep tonight. I'll be glad to get this lot singing along, which as I'm sure you know is thirsty work. A rousing song or too and they'll all need a refill. The extra mugs should more than pay for my simple needs." He pats his trusty lute. "I'll play, sing and keep them happy and drinking."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 23, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Aodhán is clapped soundly on a mailed shoulder. Looking around quickly, he's confronted by a halfling with shoulder length auburn hair and a neatly trimmed goatee. The halfling glances at the pitcher and extra glasses and gestures toward the crowd standing at the door.
> 
> "Are you trying to enhance the dwarven reputation for drinking, or are you waiting for someone? If it's just going to be you tonight we could use the extra seats."




Aodhán laughs heartily at the halfling's comment and replies"I'm meeting four of my friends here tonight. They should be along shortly" continuing to look around for any others that appear to be searching for someone.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 23, 2009)

*Keeland Iuthar Áilleacht (Elf) Bard*

Doing his best to leave as much of the rain outside as possible Keeland enters _The Ruffled Feathers._ The young Áilleacht runs his fingers through lank hair and tries to make himself presentable. Taking a deep breath and letting it out slowly, he saunters over to the bartender and flashes his best smile. "Gods it isn't fit for man nor beast out there tonight. I've not two coins to rub together this evening. However, I'd gladly play for you and your patrons if I could earn a crust and a dry place to sleep tonight. I'll be glad to get this lot singing along, which as I'm sure you know is thirsty work. A rousing song or too and they'll all need a refill. The extra mugs should more than pay for my simple needs." He pats his trusty lute. "I'll play, sing and keep them happy and drinking."

OOC: diplomacy (1d20+7=17)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 23, 2009)

*The Ruffled Feathers - A Little Something for Everyone*



Leif said:


> Houwlou is suitably impressed by the halfling's ingenuity, but his face is totally impassive and betrays no hint of this.  "I've been standing here for quite awhile.  I guess you were out back building the platform, eh?  Ale, if you please?"




Not put out a bit by Houwlou's gruff demeanor, the bartender draws an ale with just the right amount of head on it. "Yeah, we're a little busy tonight . . . but that just puts this one on par with every other night in here. The mercs really like this place, for some reason. Not that I'm complaining, mind; it's nice not having to worry about making the rent."

Just then the bartender's attention is taken by the arrival of a sodden Áilleacht a few places down the bar. Though it's difficult through the tumult, Houwlou's keen hears pick up a few words of the bartender's conversation with him.

"Gods it isn't fit . . . nor beast out there tonight. I've not . . . together this . . . However, I'd gladly play for . . . patrons if I could  . . . crust and a dry place to sleep tonight. I'll be glad to get this lot singing along, which as I'm sure you know is thirsty work . . . song or two and they'll . . . The extra mugs should . . . simple needs. I'll play, sing and keep them happy and drinking."

The bartender must have agreed with whatever was proposed. They part with a handshake and the bartender shouts something into the kitchen. A plate with a decent dinner of steaming food, along with a mug of ale, arrives shortly in front of the elf and he sets to with a vengeance.

After seeing to a couple of other patrons, the barkeep returns to check on Houwlou. "You still good? Need a refill?"



Scott DeWar said:


> He looks around for an area with 3 or so seats available.




There are empty seats scattered here and there, but not many openings of three or four.  There is one fairly close to the door, but all of the places look to be reserved by a Dwarf nursing an ale. A pitcher and four empty glasses hold the places close to him.



renau1g said:


> Aodhán laughs heartily at the halfling's comment and replies"I'm meeting four of my friends here tonight. They should be along shortly," continuing to look around for any others that appear to be searching for someone.




"If you'll tell me what they look like I'll keep an eye out for them.  I know most of the regulars here, so newcomers should be easy to spot." The cleric isn't quite sure, but he thinks he catches a little mischievous glint in the halfling's eye.



Scotley said:


> OOC: diplomacy (1d20+7=17)




OOC: See post for Houwlou above.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 23, 2009)

*The Ruffled Feathers - Houwlou*

Before the Olcán can reply to the bartender, he is jostled from behind hard enough to slosh some of his remaining ale over the edge of his mug and onto his ruff. Looking around, he sees a _very_ large - and quite drunk - GránnaCuid (half-orc) standing next to the bar and dividing glances between Houwlou and the bartender.

[sblock=Houwlou]Another Perception check, please sir.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2009)

> There are empty seats scattered here and there, but not many openings of three or four. There is one fairly close to the door, but all of the places look to be reserved by a Dwarf nursing an ale. A pitcher and four empty glasses hold the places close to him.




_huh. even a dwarf only needs one mug to drink with. he has 4 other mugs, so maybe he is the mercenary i am to join with_

Harnreymakes his way over to the table with the dwarf and 5 mugs.

"greetings master dwarf, might I join you for a mug?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas in "The Ruffled Feathers"*

Perception check = 28 Perception check after being jostled (1d20+8=28)

Houwlou draws himself up to his full height and says to the half-orc, "Let's step outside, ruffian," as he catches a glimpse of the _Garda_ taking an interest in them.

OOC:  What's a _Garda_, anyway? 

OOC:  Houwlou does a quick personal inventory to see if the 'jostling' has relieved him of any possessions.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 24, 2009)

*The Ruffled Feathers - Houwlou*

Just as he turns to confront the clumsy half-orc, Houwlou notices the _Garda's_ suddenly sharp gaze focused on the two of them from across the room.


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2009)

Prior post edited.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 24, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  What's a _Garda_, anyway?




(From your conversation with Commander Tadhg)



Mowgli said:


> You _are_ told that there is another Merc outfit that has had some . . . disagreements . . . with the Bees recently. It is possible that some of them will be at The Ruffled Feathers, as it is The Wolfhounds' turn to rotate through as _Garda_ (Wardens).




You surmise that the mercenary outfits that keep more or less permanent quarters in Saor Ghabháltas take turns augmenting local law enforcement, primarily to 'ride herd' on the other mercs (who like to drink and rabble-rouse).

It's a good bet the Wolfhounds are the outfit that is having the dispute with the Bees, and that the peace-keeper/knee-breakers in the 'Feathers' are members of that fine organization.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 24, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Houwlou does a quick personal inventory to see if the 'jostling' has relieved him of any possessions.




It's all there.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2009)

*Keeland*

The Áilleacht attacks the food, clearly having had few meals of late. Once he has cleaned the plate he returns his attention to the bartender. "That was very nice. Thank you. If you'll give me a moment to tune up and tell me where you'd like me to play I'll earn that meal now." He glances about to make sure the Garda aren't within earshot. "By the way, I'm supposed to be meeting up with four new recruits from Bronágh's Bees tonight. I don't know them, but if anyone is asking I appreciate it if you'd send them my way. I'm told the Wolfhounds are none too fond of the Bees these days, so I also ask that you not say anything in front of those gents in the red sashes. I'm sure neither of us wants that sort of trouble in here tonight. Now, any favorite songs you'd like to hear this evening?"  He strums softly and adjusts the tuning pegs as he talks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 24, 2009)

*The Ruffled Feathers - Houwlou*



Leif said:


> Houwlou draws himself up to his full height and says to the half-orc, "Let's step outside, ruffian," as he catches a glimpse of the _Garda_ taking an interest in them.




The drunken half-orc also draws himself up to his full height. He is considerably taller than Houwlou and carries a _lot_ more bulk. With an obvious effort, he focuses his bleary gaze on the Olcán in front of him.

"Why should we go outside? It's a dog's night out and there's no ale out there. If you have business with me, let's take care of it in here where it's dry, and where I can quench thirst after."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 24, 2009)

*The Ruffled Feathers - Keeland*

"Hmmm. Yeah, ever since old Bronágh put paid to their Commander Ciara a few months back there's bad blood between the 'hounds and the Bees. Well, I try to stay neutral in these things, but I suppose it would be better to avoid trouble in here if I can.

There's a few new faces in tonight; some of them might be the ones you're looking for. The dwarf at the table close to the door is a fresh face, as is the lad talking to him - no not the halfling (he's my nephew), the human.

There're a couple of Áilleacht like yourself over in the corner that have never been in before as well.

And the wolf-kin over there about to get the stuffing beat out of him by Gearr is new as well, or he'd know better."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 24, 2009)

edit: ignore this post


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas in "The Ruffled Feathers"*



Mowgli said:


> The drunken half-orc also draws himself up to his full height. He is considerably taller than Houwlou and carries a _lot_ more bulk. With an obvious effort, he focuses his bleary gaze on the Olcán in front of him.
> 
> "Why should we go outside? It's a dog's night out and there's no ale out there. If you have business with me, let's take care of it in here where it's dry, and where I can quench thirst after."



Houwou laughs nervously and eases a friendly hand on the half-orc's arm.  "Oh, that's a _good_ one!  Very droll!  Let me just buy you a drink, instead, then _friend_, if I may?"  Houwlou signals for a drink to be served to the half-orc, gets his own drink, and slinks hastily away from the bruiser.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 24, 2009)

*The Ruffled Feathers - Houwlou*

And just like that the huge half-orc doesn't look nearly as drunk as he did a moment before. He accepts the ale, but gently takes Houwlou's elbow before the ranger can slip away and leans in just a little, pitching his voice so quietly that only the Olcán's keen hearing could possibly pick it up.

"Good, you've got a temper but you _can_ control it when you need to. I think the fellows you're looking for are over there."

A slight nod indicates the dwarf sitting at a table with some empty glasses and a pitcher, speaking to a human patron and a halfling who appears to work at the 'Feathers. Raising his voice again to its previous level and returning to his obviously inebriated state, he straightens.

"Who would have thought it, a man of wisdom in the Ruffled Feathers!"


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas in "The Ruffled Feathers"*

Breathing a heavy sigh of relief that he is able to walk away from the half-orc, Houlwou makes his way over to the table indicated with the dwarf, the human, and the halfling server.  "Pardon me, but someone that I am _strongly_ disinclined to disagree with just at the moment told me that you were the people for whom I am looking."  The Olcán's cultured voice belies his rustic and animalistic appearance.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 24, 2009)

The Human, dressed in leather and carrieing a battle ax asks, "and who would that be?"

[sblock=OOC] to be bee or not to be bee. that is the question [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas in "The Ruffled Feathers"*



Scott DeWar said:


> The Human, dressed in leather and carrieing a battle ax asks, "and who would that be?"
> [sblock=OOC] to be bee or not to be bee. that is the question [/sblock]



"That's not important, really," the Olcán says, giving you the impression that he'd just as soon forget the whole episode,  "I was supposed to meet some people here tonight about a new venture....."

[SBLOCK=OOC]To Luxuriantly sip the nectar of one's beeness and to avoid the stings and arrows of life, _that_ is the pinnacle of insectivora.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 24, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]rotflmaogarb[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2009)

*Keeland*

"I thank you for the information and the advice. I shall check in with those fellows after I earn my keep." He takes up a suitable spot and begins to strum softly until he has the attention of some of the patrons. The Minstrel is a tall slender Áilleacht lad just entering adulthood. He wears his pale blond hair cut fairly short. His skin is fair and his eyes a pale blue that is almost gray. Most of his gear is cheap and utilitarian, but his bow and quiver are finely crafted. His well worn leather armor is almost too short for him and he carries an old long sword that is unusually thin owing to the numerous times it has been sharpened on a wheel over the intervening centuries since it was first forged. He also has a tightly coiled whip at his belt and battered backpack full of lumpy items. His lute is well cared for, but obviously older than the lad who plays it and well used. He plays a popular tune first and then launches into a faster louder tune with parts suitable for audiance response. The Minstrel is obviously no stranger to public performance and he works the crowd with ease drawing them into the song. He follows up with a somewhat bawdy tune called 'A mercenary life for me,' that tells the story of the misadventures of a hapless young man who is more a lover than a fighter. As he concludes this one he announces, "I must pause and have a sip if the fine ale they serve here. Whet your whistles and I'll be back in ten minutes to sing you the tale of a winsome lass who's errant skirts makes all the lads stand up straight." He across the and joins the knot of fellows at the table with the dwarf and his collection of mugs. 

"A fine looking bunch of Mercenary's you are." With a quick look about to make sure no obvious Wolfhounds are within earshot he adds, "Do I have the honor of performing for the new Bees this evening?"  He favors you with an engaging grin as he awaits a response. 


OOC: Perform check (1d20+7=20)


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas in "The Ruffled Feathers"*

Still nervous from the evening's 'near-miss', Houwlou lays a finger across his lips to silence the Áilleacht.  "Why, no," says Houwlou as he nods vigorously, "Why do you even ask such a question?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2009)

*Keeland*

The young elf blinks momentarily confused by the mixed signals and then continues, "Um no matter, Could I join you for a mug?" He asks more loudly. "Miserable night out there, I would appreciate a chance to sit here where it is warm and dry for a bit." He looks over the others clearly sizing them up.


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas in "The Ruffled Feathers"*

"Certainly, Sir Áilleacht, we welcome someone with your talent.  I am called Houwlou, though some simply call me 'Guide.' "


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 24, 2009)

*The Ruffled Feathers - Are We All Here?*

The halfling looks around quickly as well before speaking. Directing his attention to Aodhán - and clearly referring to the conversation they were having before Harnry came to the table - he says:

"Never mind, it looks like we're all here. I wish I had time to make everyone's acquaintance, but I promised Kelly - that's my Uncle behind the bar there - that I'd finish out my work here for the night before joining up. Oh, sorry. I forgot to introduce myself. Name's Kecil. I'm a pugilist, among other things, and I'll be the fifth member of your squad assuming all of you decide to sign up after tonight.

Well, Uncle Kelly's giving me the stink eye, so I guess I'd better be about my work! See you tomorrow, bright and ugly!"

With that the dapper little man takes his leave and begins winding his way through the crowd again.


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas in "The Ruffled Feathers"*

"Kecil!  A business question before you dash off!  Has your uncle rooms to let in this fine establishment, and, if so, how dear is his price, praytell?"

OOC:  Houwlou is having second thoughts about getting back out in the rain to go home.  He's a bit self-conscious about, well, smelling like a wet wolf.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 24, 2009)

*Kecil Peroriath*

"He does - 2 silver a night, which he'll gladly add to your current tabs. Reckoning due before you leave, whether tonight or in the morning!"


----------



## renau1g (Apr 24, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> _huh. even a dwarf only needs one mug to drink with. he has 4 other mugs, so maybe he is the mercenary i am to join with_
> 
> Harnreymakes his way over to the table with the dwarf and 5 mugs.
> 
> "greetings master dwarf, might I join you for a mug?"




"That all depends on who ye're with. What brings you here friend" the dwarf asks inquisitively. 

At the words of the elvish fellow, Aodhan realizes these must be the people he's here to meet and gestures to the empty spots at the table.

"You wouldn't imagine all the people I had to fight off to keep these seats free. What took you so long?" he asks, then remembering himself, reaches out his mailed gauntlet in greeting, "Name's Aodhán Gawain, loyal servent of she who graces us all with her light in the darkness, Lonrach." he continues, his hand absentmindedly rises to his holy symbold as he speaks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2009)

"It sounds like i have found the right group then, as i am guessing the hounds are none to kind with information even in normal circaumstances. Wizard Drextin is my name."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 25, 2009)

"It is my very great pleasure to meet you all. I am Keeland. I am an archer and well traveled of these lands. I look forward to serving with such a fine bunch of fellows." Glancing at the departing back of the little pugilist Keeland muses, "I do wonder if that halfling's uncle is aware Kecil is planning on joining us tomorrow."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 25, 2009)

"Hmmpph. I hope that halfling's better than he looks. I wouldn't expect him to last more than 5 minutes in my family's mine." Aodhán says as he pours the others drinks into the empty glasses 

"So you thinking of taking the offer?" the dwarf asks plainly and directly.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 25, 2009)

*Keeland*

"Hell yes!" The young Áilleacht answers enthusiastically and grins. "I had to play in the rain just to make the two copper needed to get a guide to help me find this place. I'm looking for a chance to have a life of adventure rather than singing about somebody else's adventures."


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas in "The Ruffled Feathers"*

"Well, guys, I say we get rooms for the night here.  We can double up in two rooms and save some silver.  But, man alive!  It is not fit for man, wolf, nor beast outside tonight!  And if you think my 'winning personality' rubs some half-orcs the wrong way _now_, you should just see me after a night spent slogging through the rain!  Oh, by the way, for any of you who didn't catch my name, I'm Houwlou Groulenas, Warrior and Guide, and I'm truly pleased to meet each of you!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2009)

" I am pleased and honored to meat all of you and yes, I intend on accepting the position. I would prefer my own room as i need to study my spells and meditate at first light," drextin stands, "at this I must bid you all good night" and then he walks to Kelly at the bar and requests a room.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 25, 2009)

"Hmmm... a rather odd fellow he is. Maybe he just doesn't care for new people. Well, I must agree with you, How-Loo, am I say that right?" he pauses, hoping not to have mispronounced his new allies name. 

Continuing "I think a room is well earned after trudging through the rain to get here. I am glad that you are a singer of songs, good elf, for I'm sure there will be long journey's ahead and any entertainment on the open road is welcome." taking a long draught from his mug, and grabbing the glass he had filled for Drextin, no sense letting a good ale go to waste.


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas in "The Ruffled Feathers"*

"Yes, friend Aodhán, you have the right of it!" Houwlou says with a wink.  "And, while we're on the subject, is it "Ay-yo-dan" or have I committed more butchery?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2009)

*Keeland*

Taking his leave of the Mercs, Keeland returns to his lute and plays the promised song. He follows up with a half a dozen others intended to promote singing on the part of the crowd. Finally, as the hour is getting late he glances at Kelly to see if he has played enough...


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas in "The Ruffled Feathers"*

Houwlou orders another round of drinks for the table, while Keeland re-takes the stage to entertain the packed house of the Ruffled Feathers.

[sblock=silliness]"Play 'Free Bird'!!"[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2009)

*The Ruffled Feathers - Keeland*

Kelly gives Keeland the nod, indicating that he's done his duty.  As he's detuning his lute the bartender approaches him.  "A fine job tonight - I'd say the increase in business is more than enough to earn you your nights logding. I'll even throw in breakfast tomorrow!"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2009)

*Keeland*

"Thanks, I'm glad I could be of service. It has been a long day and I'd like to get some sleep now."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 26, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Yes, friend Aodhán, you have the right of it!" Houwlou says with a wink.  "And, while we're on the subject, is it "Ay-yo-dan" or have I committed more butchery?"




"That's mostly right" the dwarf replies with a smile. He turns his attention to the elven minstrel and offers his thanks to Houwlou for the drinks. 

After the performance is done, he'll ask the halfling, Kelly, for the location of his room, deciding that he would like his own room. After that he'll wave to the others and head up for some much needed rest.


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas in "The Ruffled Feathers"*

Houwlou misses having pack-mates to bed down among, but he refuses to press the issue with his new friends, ad resigns himself to sleeping alone once again.  He was used to it, after all.  He only hoped that he could surpress his urge to howl extendedly before he was able to rest....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2009)

There is snoreing from behind the wizard's door.....

Snorx!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 27, 2009)

*The Ruffled Feathers (Well Before Sunrise)*

Kecil comes around and wakes everyone up well before sunrise, with assertions that the characters probably shouldn't be late for their meeting with the Commander (and nor should Kecil).


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas Getting Ready for the Meeting with the Commander*

When Kecil comes in to wake Houwlou, he finds him already awake and just putting the finishing touches on his preparations to go down for breakfast.  Houwlou will hurry on down and stake a seat at the breakfast table as near to the meat as possible.  (He's HONGRRRAY!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2009)

Haarnrey is found with the door ajar and he is reading a tome of some sort. he looks up and acknowledges the halfling, closes the book and places 9it in side his pack, grabbing his belongingins not being immediately worn at the tim.

He exits the room and goes to Kellya t the bar and pays up for drinks, lodging and breakfast. (how much total is that?)

he joins the others in silence and eats his food.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2009)

*ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.....Wha... where am I? Who are you?"* Aodhán says confused as the halfling wakes him up. He looks around and seeing it dark outside, he looks at Kecil with bloodshot eyes. 

"Now why'd you go waking me up? I've got plenty of time, just 5 more minutes" the dwarf grumbles, turning back over in the bed.

True to his word, in five minutes Aodhán gets out of bed and clumsily puts his belongings together, taking a few moments to pray, before heading down to join the others for the breakfast.

"Well, you are certainly looking chipper this morning" Aodhán says with a hint of sarcasm to the duo at the table.


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"I would say the same of you, Aodhán, an it were true."   The Olcán favors the Dwarven Cleric with a broad and very toothy grin.  "Perhaps you should have ceased your imbibing a wee bit earlier?  Here, have some 'hair of the wolf' that seems to have gnawed off your hindparts."  Houwlou offers the dwarf a tankard of ale and a plate full of meat.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2009)

Aodhán will take the offered meat, but turn aside the ale, favoring coffee at this hour.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2009)

Knowing that in the field food of good fare will be rare at best, Harnrey orders oatmeal, fruit, eggs and sausage. for his drink he asks for tea with cream and honey.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2009)

*Keeland*

Tired from a late night, Keeland needed the wake-up call. He splashes some water on his face and dresses quickly. He selects a hearty breakfast and watered wine for breakfast. Yawning he asks, "Everybody still want to sign up this morning?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2009)

*Kecil*

Kecil joins the group at the table with a hearty breakfast of steak, eggs and breakfast potatoes with a small ale.

"I'm still in! Should we go together to meet the commander or approach him separately?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"For my part, I think we should visit the Commander as a group, or as a unit, you might say.  We don't want to risk having differing assignments, if there even are any of those."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2009)

Harnrey finshins what he is chewing, clearts it with his drink and says,"I agree with the idea of approaching the commander with our acceptance as a group. it will signify that we have accomplished his first mission and have found each other in a turrenchual down pour, in a labarythine street system, evading potential hostiles and prevailed. "

He looks to Keeland and says with a smile, "How does that sound, Sir Bard?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"That is a most excellent notion, Harnry!  Perhaps Keeland can commemorate the formation of our Noble Band in song and be performing said song when our meeting with the Commander begins.  I know that I have always dreamed to be remembered in song, how about the rest of you?"

[sblock=stat bloc]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcan Ranger1 (XP 80/1000), C/G
S16;C13;D15;I16;W18;C15
AC:17/FF15/T12
HP:21/21
Fort:+4
Ref:+3
Will"+4

Attacks:
Longsword Att +6, Dam 1d8+3; +7/+3 vs gnolls; +8/+5 vs undead
Javellin Att +2, Dam 1d6+3; +3/+3 vs gnolls; +4/+5 vs undead
Spells:  none yet
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 28, 2009)

"Hmmm, never thought about that Houwlou." Aodhán replies, finishing his breakfast and looking anxiously at the door. "I think a unit sounds good." he continues


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2009)

"Hmmm. Being remembered in song. Never realy thought about that. My mom signs songs of my dad taking down 10 men in one swing of this ax," pats the as at his side," but I personally find that to be a n offhanded intential exageration, personally"

He finishes his breakfast and downs the last of his coffee and asks," are we ready to go, or do we need some more time to eat?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"You want to eat _more_, Harnry??  I hope that you are invulnerable to injury, because if you keep eating like this, none of us will be able to lift you!   I like to eat, but I prefer to be a 'lean wolf.'  Since I can no longer be a 'lone wolf,' you understand.  But, then again, maybe when you reach that point you can have a _floating disc_ to carry your ponderous butt around."   Houwlou says all this in a very non-confrontational, easy-going way and he simply intends to be joking around, if he is a bit rough in his manner.

[sblock=stat bloc]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcan Ranger1 (XP 80/1000), C/G
S16;C13;D15;I16;W18;C15
Initiative: +2, Passive Perception: XX, Special vision (if applicable)
AC: 17/15/12 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +4
HP: 21/21

Spells Remaining*:
0 - XXX, XXX, XXX
1 - XXX, XXX, XXX

Save DC: XX

Spells Remaining**: X/X
Save DC: XX

Attacks:
Longsword Att +6, Dam 1d8+3; +7/+3 vs gnolls; +8/+5 vs undead
Javellin Att +2, Dam 1d6+3; +3/+3 vs gnolls; +4/+5 vs undead
Spells:  none yet
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2009)

*Keeland*

"Yes, you have the right of it. I believe returning as a unit is the right choice. Besides won't we save on the cost of a guide if we go together?" He pauses for another bite. "A song...Well, we haven't done much to sing about yet, but I'll give it some thought as we make our way to the commander. Maybe something that plays up the adversity of our meeting--forboding weather and wolfhounds circling." He begins to hum softly as the verses take shape in his minds. "You know though, such a thing could be seen as mighty presumptuous from a bunch of green recruits."


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"I suppose it might be seen that way at first.  But it's not presumption if you live up to it!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 29, 2009)

*An Early Morning Meeting*

Their morning repast taken care of, the would-be mercenaries settle their bill with Kelly and head out into the warm pre-dawn air. Kecil quickly locates a guide and pays the young boy a silver piece for an escort to the Mercenaries Quarters.

The group makes it to Commander Tadhg’s office with a few minutes to spare – the glow of the morning sun is just beginning to show over the wall of the city. The Commander answers his door himself, showing no visible signs that the early hour is any different from any other time of day for him.  He escorts you into his office, where you are greeted by the sight of one of the largest half-orcs you’ve ever seen seated in the only other chair in the room.

[sblock=Houwlou & Keeland]This is the very same half-orc Houwlou encountered in the Ruffled Feathers last night.[/sblock]

The Commander speaks in cordial tones. “This is Gearr Cruin, the Captain of my irregular forces. He’ll be your immediate superior should you decide to join the Bees, and the only person other than me to whom you will be responsible. He tells me that you handled yourselves well last night, in spite of some provocation.”

Captain Cruin stands and offers his hand. ”A good job last night. I think you’ll do. Ready to get to work?”

[sblock=OOC Re: Bar Bill]Ale is 2 sp/Pitcher, or 4 cp/Mug. Night lodging is 2 sp (includes breakfast). I don't feel like backtracking to see how much you bought; deduct what you ought and we're cool![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Greetings, Captain Cruin.  What task is appointed to us this day?  We are anxious to begin."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 29, 2009)

*Signing Up*

"The terms are acceptable then? You all wish to enlist with Bronágh's Bees?"

As Commander Tadhg speaks the Captain retrieves a sheaf of papers from the desk and begins passing out contracts. The contracts are straightforward - In return for payment of their Bond for one year, a gold piece per day pay, free billeting and resupply of basic equipment at Guild facilities and additional sums (usually in prizes of war) specified in the contracts being fulfilled by the Bees - minus 10%, which goes to the Bees, each of the party members agrees to enter exclusive service with the Bees for one year, to live by their Code and submit to their discipline for infractions against that Code, the policies of the Guild or their Bond. 

[sblock=OOC]The Code specifies behaviors that are in line with what you would do anyway as Good characters, and although the stuff about following the chain of command and submitting to discipline doesn't sit well with your chaotic tendencies you figure that as irregular forces you'll be operating without direct supervision most of the time.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

With great flourish, and plenty of embellishing curlicues, Houwlou signs his name.

No more words, just action!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 29, 2009)

"Yes, commander, I do accept these terms."says Harnrey, signing his name in smooth cursive.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 30, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> OOC Re: Bar Bill




Aodhán will square up his tab, dropping the total on the table and taking one last swig for the road. 



Mowgli said:


> "The terms are acceptable then? You all wish to enlist with Bronágh's Bees?"




Seeing the half-orc, Aodhán instintly reaches for his weapon, but stops short. 

"Sorry about that, old habits and all that." the dwarf says, his mind flashing back to that fateful day.

After hearing what the Commander had to say, Aodhán will shake on it and place his name on the register.

"I'm hoping you got something interesting for us to start with."Aodhán says while writing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2009)

*Gearr Cruin - Captain of Irregulars*

The captain gives Aodhán a toothy grin. "Yeah, I get that a lot. Since you weren't actually under my command yet, I'll let it slide - this time." In spite of his casual attitude, there is a core of iron in his voice. 

He shifts his attention to include the entire group. "We keep things pretty casual in the irregulars. The chain of command runs from each unit through me to Commander Tadhg and you're expected to follow it, but I'm not a stickler for all the saluting and constant need for supervision that most of Tadhg's pantywaste soldiers seem to require." As he says this he tosses the Commander that same toothy grin - it's obvious these two have been working together for a long time. "Most of the time you'll be beyond our reach and in many cases you won't have time to check in for orders anyway. So you'll be expected to think for yourselves, act on your own initiative and pay the price (good or bad) for your actions when you come back in."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2009)

Harnrey  smiles as he hears the lack of difinitive guidlines.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 30, 2009)

*Keeland*

The elf stands forward. "I will gladly accept these terms." He too signs the registry. "What's first up for us?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"One more question, Captain Cruin:  I understand that we are to get our communication from Commander Tadhg through you, but I am wondering how many other units besides us there are that are under your direct supervision?  Are we one "Platoon" in a Company, or are we more like an "orphan unit" that you supervise?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2009)

*Welcome to the Bees!*

When Keeland and Kecil have signed their contracts, Commander Tadhg shakes your hands and formally welcomes you to Bronágh's Bees. He dismisses you, and Captain Cruin gestures for you to follow him. After a walk down a short hall he ushers you into a meeting room and motions for you to be seated around a long table.

"To answer your questions, Houwlou, you are one of 20 irregular units in the Bees. 

We've got a solid mission for your first. Should be pretty much a cake walk, and there should be opportunity for you to get some negotiation experience, along with some scouting and recon and likely some straight up fighting.

You'll be meeting with a merchant named Almah to negotiate terms for escorting her to the ruins of a trading outpost in the mountains south of here. Once you've seen her and her caravan to the region you'll help her clear out any undesirables and make the area safe for her to set up shop.

This Almah is supposed to have some other guards or fighting types along as well, but I'm not sure how much I'd rely on them for support.

I'll leave it up to you how much to try and get out of her, but don't take less than 200 gold.

Her outfit's parked about two weeks south of here at a watering hole called the CrágRi (OOC: King's Claw).

Don't forget you can visit the depot and top off your supplies if you need to before you head out.

Any questions?"


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Yes, Sir, I have one:  I guess we'll be transferring the 200gp to the Bees?  If we negotiate for more than 200gp, are we expected to turn over the entire price, or just the 200?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 1, 2009)

*Welcome to the Bees!*

"The entire fee you negotiate will come to the Bees. Any spoils you obtain - and rights to spoils must also be negotiated and put in the contract - are yours, less 10% (in goods or gold). That 10% comes to the Bees as well, but half of it will then go to the Guild. Good question."


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"So, Sir, when we give over the 10% to the Bees, will you take care of the Guild's share from that?  We're not authorized to actually deal with the guild ourselves, are we?"  Houwlou still feels pretty foolish about what happened the other night, by the way, and desperately wants to earn Captain Cruin's respect.

"And I have a few more questions, Captain Cruin.  Just why is this merchant, this Almah, wanting to set up her shop in a ruined outpost in the first place?  And, I am curious, why was the outpost abandoned, and how long ago it was abandoned?  Also, how safe do you wish for us to make the place for them?  That's pretty wild country, so there may only be so much we can do by ourselves."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 1, 2009)

*Welcome to the Bees!*

"Commander Tadhg takes care of the Guild fees from the 10% you turn over to us.

As to Almah's eventual goals, I have no idea. She specifically asked for help clearing the outpost, so I would judge anything beyond the village itself could be subject to additional negotiations.  On the other hand, we've got a reputation for being worth every penny of our fees, partly because we take care of our clients.

In regards to the history of the place, I suspect Almah could tell you more about that."

The huge half-orc retrieves a small map from a shelf on the wall as he waits for other questions. If there are none, he unrolls the map and points out the location of the CrágRi, where you are to meet Almah and her caravan. Once you've had a look (Kecil actually takes out a small leather bound journal and sketches a quick map) he dismisses you, but asks Houwlou to remain.

"Houwlou, a word if you please."

[sblock=Houwlou]"I sense you're fretting over our run in last night. (OOC: Sense Motive Check: 23) Don't. You were provoked and allowed your anger to guide your response. But when you remembered your mission you swallowed pride and did what you had to do. A little more experience and you won't even make that first slip - unless an angry response is what's required to achieve your goals.

Dismissed."[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

[sblock=Mowgli]Houwlou listens stoically to Captain Cruin's words, and when he dismisses Houwlou, the Olcan instantly snaps almost audibly to attention and crisply salutes the Captain, with smiling eyes, if not mouth.  The very split second that his salute is returned, Houwlou makes haste to act upon his dismissal.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 1, 2009)

*Keeland*

"No further questions from me sir. Thank you for this chance to prove ourselves."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2009)

No further quewtions here captain. and the wizard joins the others.


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou rejoins his comrades right away, with a spring in his step and looking as though a weight has been lifted from his shoulders.

"Let's get to it then, shall we?  On with our first mission!"


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2009)

"I am also ready. The sooner we get moving the sooner we can clean out some evil creatures and get on with our destiny" the dwarf says, turning towards the door if no further comments from their new captain.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2009)

"hmm, I see we are well motivated. Lets go then!"


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2009)

"Before we go, I need to pick up a few supplies."


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou rolls his eyes disdainfully, "Wouldn't you just know it?  There has to be one b- _woman_ in every group!  I suppose you also need to visit the privy, don't you?"


----------



## Scotley (May 3, 2009)

*Keeland*

"I just figured it was better to start with a full quiver. Besides it sounds like we'll be in the wilderness and I for one want to eat something besides squirrels and berries. Did all of you bring enough food for the trip? And I might stop off at the privy as I'm not as accustomed to hiking my leg on trees as some."


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"I have sufficient snares and traps to obtain enough game to feed our small band, I think.  That was my plan, anyway, but if you want to take supplies then that will just ease my burden.    And I find that wagon wheels work at least as well as trees and sometimes better."

OOC:  Actually, now that you mention it Houwlou would like to grab some bread/biscuit/grain to take, and we ought to get some kind of fruit, too.  Is any local fruit in season now?


----------



## renau1g (May 3, 2009)

"Hmmm... I wouldn't object to a few extra rations, never can have too much jerky" the dwarf says, snickering at the banter.

_"Yes, this was going to be fun"_ he thought.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2009)

"I have 6 days of travel rations with me. that  and every thing else i carry is pretty much all I can handle."

Harn thinks as he listens to the banter: I wonder if father had to put up with this nonsense


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 3, 2009)

*Off to the Races*

The newly Bonded mercenary unit makes their way to the Depot. It's a fairly short and very simple walk after the maze of the Poor District.

Once supplied, you exit the _Santach Baile_ and are again confronted by the warren of streets of the _Scóg Bocht_. A guide is lingering hopefully outside the walls of the Mercenaries Quarter and approaches you with an offer to take you wherever you need to go.

Kecil quickly steps up and addresses the rapscallion by name, slipping coins to him with a handshake. The group is out of the gates and ready to begin their journey into the mountains in short order.

As you start your trek, Kecil speaks up.

"Should we have some sort of procedures for our roles in different situations like combat, negotiations, scouting forays and such? If so, should we practice those while we travel to hammer out the rough edges? It seems like I see the mercs in the city practicing stuff all the time."

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to put an incomplete map of the city up on OP later today so you'll have an idea of the city layout. The Rich and Middle Districts are fairly well detailed but the streets and houses of the _Scóg Bocht_ are too dense for my poor graphics card to handle, so I'm currently searching for a workaround.

While I'm putting the next bit together you might want to have the group discuss such mundane things as watch order, camp chores, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"I shall make every effort to rush to the forefront of any assault to draw enemy fire, while returning said fire with my javelins as I close to make a melee attack.  That's my initial thought, and I'm open to other suggestions, of course."


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2009)

*Keeland*

"I'm a decent shot with a bow and I know some simple spells. I expect I'll be of more use in the second rank in support of more melee oriented types. Any place in the watch order is fine by me."


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"I'll volunteer for one of the least-wanted middle watches, so as to make things easier on our spellcasters."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2009)

"I would prefer third rank to set off any support of a magical nature that may be needed. and the last watch is greatly prefered to beable to work on spells at the end of my watch.

My prefrenc or spell types is to conjure help...however i have not been able to keep the help here with us for more then a few seconds. good for about one attack I have estamated.

I can also cast ranged attacks of a limited distance. close range for the most part.


----------



## renau1g (May 4, 2009)

"There ain't a better place to be than in your enemies face with an axe in your hand" Aodhán says, tapping the head of his dwarven weapon to accentuate the point. He continues "Also, I wouldn't mind the first watch of the night, that'll give me a chance to pray in the morning".


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Alright then, it seems that our watch order will be:  Aodhán, Keeland, Houwlou, Kecil (will stand a shortened half-watch) and, finally, Harnry.  Harnry will wake Kecil early so that he can prepare our breakfast.  Does that sound right?  As for our order of march, I shall go in the lead, with Aodhán by my side, Harnry behind us a bit, and Keeland guarding the rear.  Kecil, you can be beside Keeland, and I would greatly appreciate it if you would also lead Puddin'?  Does that meet with everyone's approval?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 4, 2009)

*Kecil*

"That suits me just fine! I get to sleep all night and ride Puddin'!

Seriously, though, just put me anywhere on watch order. Alternatively, you could just wake me about halfway through last watch and I'll take care of breakfast and what bits of breaking camp I can whilst some are still in bed.

I expect that I'll break from the group pretty quickly in combat and either try to get at 'em from the flanks or stand back and use my sling. Truth be told, I'm not much of a fighter anyway. More inclined to hide and poke around, if you get my meaning."


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Forgive me, please, Kecil!  I shall  insert you into both the watch order and the order of march."

OOC:  Kecil added to previous post.


----------



## renau1g (May 4, 2009)

"Excellent! With that administrative business out of the way, let's go earn our keep" Aodhán says excitedly.


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou is so excited that he can no longer contain himself:

"Hoouuuuwloooouuuuu!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2009)

"hmmmm.I see where he gets his name from."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 4, 2009)

The first day passes quickly, and the group makes good time. The second is much the same.  The area around Saor Ghabháltas is peaceful, in spite of the paucity of towns or even small villages.  Once you round the southern end of _Toil Shaor_ you are traveling south/southwest. As you enter the Sánspéir Mountains travel becomes considerably more difficult, and you don't make nearly as good a pace as you did through the valley pass. Still, your goal isn't _that_ far into the mountains and Houwlou reckons your total travel time to be about the two weeks you were told to count on.

[sblock=OOC]You were actually told one week, but I've revised that after looking at my map.[/sblock]

Elevation increases, the temperature gets cooler even though it's still early summer and the air gets just a little more thin. Houwlou supplements your trail rations with local game and Kecil proves to be an excellent cook - he quickly takes over both morning and evening meal preparation after Aodhán tries his hand at the conies the first evening and Houwlou suggests that simply eating the meat raw would be easier (and tastier as well).

Though all of you have heard stories of the dangers of travel in the Sánspéirs - and Houwlou and Aodhán have experienced some of those dangers firsthand - the journey goes remarkably smoothly . . . until you are about two days out from your destination.

In the wee hours of the morning of the 19th day of travel, Houwlou is standing his watch and he catches a very faint scent of musty canine. Stories and experience immediately bring gnolls to mind as he extends his muzzle, sensitive nose sampling the breeze in vain for another whiff to confirm his suspicions.


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou snifs deeply, trying in vain to catch again the scent of his hated enemy.  As he does so, he nudges Harnry awake and as soon as Harnry's eyes flutter open, Houwlou lays a finger across his lips to silence him before he can even utter a sound.  Then Houwlou leans in close and softly whispers, "I smell gnolls.  I'll scout more.  You wake the others."  With that, Houwlou quietly draws steel and moves to the nearest covered/concealed position where he can observe the greatest portion of the campsite.

Houwlou tries as hard as he can to be sneaky and perceptive, but, apparently, he's just too excited or scared, or something. His Perception and Stealth checks are both 13:  Houwlou's Perception and Stealth checks during his watch when he smells gnoll farts. (1d20+8=13, 1d20+5=13)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2009)

*"Looks like meat's back on the menu, boys!"*

As Houwlou moves to the edge of the camp in an effort to spot whatever created the scent he got, he loses that scent in the overwhelming smell of the pine tree he's hiding under.

[sblock=OOC]Just need to know what Harn's up to. He can wake one companion/round, so I'll need to know who he wakes first and what their actions are in the round he's waking another.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Blasted pine trees!  Grrrr!"

When Houwlou gets in a better position he will attempt to hide again.

Next Stealth check: 17  well, it's better!
Houwlou's next hide (stealth) attempt (1d20+5=17)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> re:
> [sblock=OOC]Just need to know what Harn's up to. He can wake one companion/round, so I'll need to know who he wakes first and what their actions are in the round he's waking another.[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]sorry, I was unaware that Harn was awake[/sblock]

Harn senseing something amiss with Houwlouoooooooo, he goes to wake up Aodhán Gawain the Dwarf. everybody knows that a dwarf is good at your back. . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2009)

Muffled cursing comes from a small stand of three evergreens on the north side of the camp - apparently Houwlou is having some technical difficulty.

Harnry wakes Aodhán, leaving Keeland and Kecil abed this round.

[sblock=OOC]I need actions for the three who are awake for round three. Also, my assumption is that Aodhán is not sleeping in his armor - let me know if that is incorrect.

Why don't we go ahead and get initiative rolls for everyone just to have that chore taken care of.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2009)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2009)

OOC:  DeWar, see post #124 for Houwlou waking Harn. 

OOC:  "Technical Difficulties" hehehehe

IC:  Houwlou hunkers down with his sword drawn, when he finally navigates the obstacle course that is their camp at night, and waits to see if the gnolls he scented decide to put in an appearance.

Initiative:  14 Houwlou's initiative (1d20+1=14)

OOC -- BTW, Houwlou was wearing his armor while he was on watch.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2009)

inititive:
1d20+2=6

Harn's next action after waking Aohden is to put his finger to his lips and whisper "gnolls". He then will start waking Keeland.


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2009)

"Snnoorrxxx....Wha... what is wrong with you people, don't you know it ain't right to wake a man up 'fore he's ready" Aodhán grumbles under his breath, or starts to until he sees Harn's finger. At the words gnolls, he immediately prepares for battle. Sleeping without his armour on was the only way to get proper rest, but now he gave the scalemail a kick cursing it, before grabbing his axe and shield.

Satisfied, he turns his attention to seeing any foes within range.

[sblock=OOC]
Perception; Initiative (1d20+5=17, 1d20+2=18) 
Darkvision 60'
Move: Stand up
Standard: Grab shield
Minor: Grab Axe
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2009)

*What?*

Houwlou skulks around for a while, Aodhán kicks his armor and fumes and Harnry finally gets around to waking Kecil and Keeland - all to no avail. Whatever Houwlou smelled (and he is almost 100% certain it was Gnoll) it does not show itself in the campsite that night.


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Grrrr, I _know_ I smelled the stink of a gnoll!  Sorry, felas, maybe I just dreamed it?  Guess you'd all better try to get some sleep.  I hope my watch ends as peacefully as it began and skips this middle part."


----------



## Scotley (May 6, 2009)

*Keeland*

"That's alright my friend. I'd rather lose sleep over nothing once in a while if it means never waking up dead." He yawns and stretches. "Well we are all up. Should we try to get some rest or make a very early start today? Knowing there are gnolls about is gonna make it hard for me to go back to sleep."


----------



## renau1g (May 6, 2009)

"Bah! It ain't nothing but the nerves grating on you Houwlou. I need my rest to be at my best tomorrow, so unless there are anything else you need, I'll be heading back to sleep" the dwarf says,


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2009)

What's left of the night passes without incident. Houwlou finishes his watch, hyperalert to every sound and smell in his eagerness to engage his hated foe. Harnry wakes Kecil in his turn and the two of them chat amicably - if even quietly than usual - as the horizon begins to brighten with dawn. Aodhán, Keeland and Houwlou wake up to the smell of grilled trout ('tickled' from the mountain stream the night before), warm bread and coffee.

Another hard day of travel should either see you to the CrágRi very late tonight or within a short march tomorrow morning.


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Rise and shine, Puddin'!  Another beastly day in the life of a working mule awaits!"  After he strikes the tent, Houwlou straps on Puddin's pack saddle, and begins loading her with gear.  He will take any help that he is offered, but he asks for none.   As a professional guide, he customarily does this for his clients, so it is second nature for him by now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2009)

HArnrey studies his spells onece again and prepares to travel, assisting where he can.

"Excellent trout, therre, Kecil. Thank you."


----------



## renau1g (May 6, 2009)

"Ugghhh... I had this crazy dream last night that someone woke me up saying that gnolls were about and got me all excited, but then there was nothing. Funny." Aodhán says, his eyes blood red, and it took three or four attempts to wake the slumbering dwarf.


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou is once again thankful for his facial fur, so that his companions cannot see him blush at Aodhán's remark.  He holds his head down in shame, and concentrates on his work to strike the camp.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2009)

"That was not a dream, my friend," says Harnrey over his spell book,"I think that the Gnolls are testing us as to our battle tactics and readieness last night. they only let us know they are there and that thye may or maynot attack.

My Guess is that they are trying to un-nerve us to get us to lose sleep and wear us down. We may need to double our watches, just to give us a faster wake time. What do you all think?" He closes his spell book at this time to look at every one.


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Thank you, Harnrey, for believing me.  For a second there, I wasn't even sure if *I* believed me.  Yes, I'm all for doubling the watches."  Houwlou looks very thoughtful for a moment and then continues, "But, you know, we can't be letting our Dwarf miss too much of his beauty sleep.  Sheesh, he's hard enough to look at as it is!" 

[sblock=renau1g]Sorry, Ry, I couldn't resist! Ok, now I remember what all the 'poor houwlou' stuff was about.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2009)

The dwarf looks over angrily at the wolfkin, but then it passes and he pats Houwlou on the shoulder, "Aye, you wouldn't want to see me on a bad day." he says with wink, taking the others ribbing in stride.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 7, 2009)

*Rain, Rain Go Away!*

Day 20 dawns with promise, but the weather quickly turns sour.  Thick gray clouds roll in about an hour after sunrise, and shortly after that the skies open up. Torrential rains pummel the fledgling mercs as they make their way through the mountains toward CrágRi.

You still manage to travel, but nightfall finds you well short of your goal with the rain still coming down. It is possible you could travel through the night and make it to CrágRi well before nightfall but travel in the mountains after nightfall is a very risky proposition.


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"I recommend that we stop and make camp here.  We don't want to risk going over a precipice in the darkness.  The trail here can be tricky to navigate in less than full light.  Hmmm, I guess the rain will keep me from getting us any fresh game, too.  Looks like a cold camp.  Oh, well, beans and hardtack never hurt anyone.  Not for one night, at least.   On the good side, this nasty weather may keep our 'shadows' the gnolls in shelter and away from us, but, if they do venture out again, the rain will make them doubly hard to detect before they are upon us."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 7, 2009)

"You are a pile of hope and warm fuzzy feelings," says Harn with a grin, "standard watches won't do to night if we are doing doubles. I have cawst no spells so I wont have to study. I can be on any watch. I can also cast magic that allows me to see further in dim light, but we would need some sort of light source to assist me. also it is for a limited duration.


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2009)

"I can stand during the darkest portion of the night, we dwarves are built for that kind of thing. I agree with the wolfkin, we should bunk here for the night and attempt to cross at first light." Aodhán replies, hoping that Houwlou can find a place to at least partially block some of the rain. 

He'll pull out the winter blanket from his pack to help fend off the chill of the night.

[sblock=Mowgli]
I just noticed on OP that there is no section for mundane equipment. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 7, 2009)

*Kecil*

"Isn't there a way to dry some wood using magic? I don't so much mind the dark, though the thought of those gnolls lurking around is a little creepy. I'd just hate to end today or start tomorrow without a good cooked meal."


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Seeing Aodhán start to withdraw his blanket in the rain, Houwlou says, "Just a moment, my stubby friend, help me get the tent erected, and you can snuggle yourself where it is dry!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2009)

Harn is mumbling and waving his hands about himself as if he is brushing himself off when He hears Kecil. He looks to his own dried clothing and grins guiltily.  He then starts gathering wood from around the camp area and sets it in a camp fire pile, prestidigitates the wood untill dri and then says "Xzip-pou" whereupon his finger is now lit with a flame. he then takes to lighting the wood on fire.

"Uh, sorry guys. was thinking on something else."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 8, 2009)

*Rain, Rain Gone Away!*

Shortly after Harnry dries the wood and gets a fire going the rain - which had been dwindling somewhat over the past half hour - finally stops completely. The night is still dark, the area outside the circle of firelight an inky blackness, but the mercs will sleep (fairly) dry and Kecil will have his wish for a warm meal to end this day and start the next.

This night the excitement comes early, during Aodhán's watch.

[sblock=OOC]Let's go ahead and get an initiative check for everyone again, along with perception checks all around as well so we're covered if the situation warrants.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou's initiative is 15; his Perception is 25 (27 for smell/hearing).  Additional bonuses apply if gnolls or undead are involved.
1d20+1=15, 1d20+8=25


----------



## renau1g (May 8, 2009)

Aodhán stands watch stoically, some drops piercing the canopy of the tree and splashing on his scale armour. He was thankful to have the protective device on this evening, something didn't feel right, but he wasn't about to wake the others pre-emptively, especially not after his attitude in the morn. 

[sblock=OOC]
Perception; Init (1d20+5=7, 1d20+2=8) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2009)

*Keeland*

The smoke from the little fire blows Keeland's face and he rubs at his eyes.

OOC: perception and initiative (1d20+8=13, 1d20+3=17)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2009)

init and percep

1d20+2=6, 1d20+3=16

[sblock=Stat block]
Harnrey Drextin,  Human wizard, specialist (conjurer) 1
HP: 15/15 ; Init: +2; BAB: +0; CMB: +1 percep: +3
str: 13 dex: 15 Con: 16 Int: 18 Wis: 17 Cha: 12

saves:
fort: +3
Ref: +2
Will: +5

Ac:
base: 14
touch: 12
flatfoot: 12

melee weapon:
Battle Ax  att: +2 Dam: d8+1  type slash  Crit:X3

Ranged attack:
Launch Bolt spell: +2 Dam: d8 Type: pierce Crit:19-20/x2

wizard drextin's spells for the day (dc = 14+sp lv.:

0 level
prestidigitaation, Launch bolt, Caltrops

level 1
orb or acid(lesser), Lo-lite vision

Specialist abilities:
+2 to ac +1/5 levels
acid dart d6+1/2 levels[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2009)

*The Wait Is Over! (Round 01)*

Aodhán’s spent time in the mountains, he’s seen Gnolls before.  But the hulking mass of slavering ferocity tearing through the trees toward him is beyond his ken, and has even the tough minded Abhac nearly soiling his armor.

_Patience . . . slow and steady . . . wait for the right moment to spring . . . ugh, that doesn’t smell like deer . . . I know that smell . . . that smells like . . . GNOLLS!_

Houwlou’s pleasant dream of the hunt is disrupted by a growing awareness of the smell of rotting meat, and he snaps awake and leaps to his feat almost before his mind registers the presence of the Olcán’s most hated enemy.

Nearly twelve feet tall, bulging and bloated with muscle, the beast belts forth a hyena-like cackle as it closes on the armored dwarf. In one of those odd moments of clarity that often come in the thick of battle, Aodhán makes note of the circular patch of thickened, gray scar tissue nestling in the filthy fur in the center of its forehead as it’s canine jaws open wide and it’s thick, arrowhead shaped teeth tear through a seam in the shoulder of his scale mail.

Houwlou just has time to scoop up his sword before he sees what must be the biggest Gnoll in the world barrel out of the trees and tear a chunk out of Aodhán’s shoulder. The creature throws it’s head back and cackles madly, the Abhac’s blood flowing down the sides of it’s jaws.

Harnry wakes to the sound of battle. Sitting up in his bedroll, he’s greeted by the gruesome sights and sounds of his camp under attack. Somewhat befuddled, confused by his sudden waking, he rolls awkwardly to his feet as he struggles to sort out the scene and decide what to do.

"Hoouuuuwloooouuuuu!"

The Wolfkin Ranger’s howl of rage penetrates Keeland’s deep trance. The Áilleacht bounds to his feet and whirls madly, searching for the source of Houwlou’s alarm.  Kecil, having wakened only a split second before, is scrambling for his sling.

[sblock=OOC]
The campsite is surrounded by trees (decent sized evergreens at this elevation) so the BAG had cover until it's lack of intelligence and eagerness to fight caused it to charge into battle. I couldn't show all of the trees 'cause the file size got too big so I'll leave them to your imagination.

The gray and black are limits of normal human vision - keep your low-light and darkvision adjustments to this in mind.

Houwlou, Aodhán and Harn act this round, in Initiative order. Keeland and Kecil are surprised and may join the initiative order next round.

Remember in PF you are considered Flat Footed until you act in the combat.

Big Ass Gnoll’s Rolls:
Initiative: 1d20+2=11

vs. Aodhán:
To Hit: 1d20+3=21
Damage: 1d8+3=7
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2009)

*Keeland*

"Huh? whaz? Oh!"


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger1*

Houwlou grabs his sword and his shield, and rushes out of the tent.  Seeing the BAG and Aodhán's distress, he doesn't bother with his armor, but 	makes straight for the gnoll, Q10, and attacks. (Houwlou's AC=13)  (attack +7, dmg +3)

Houwlou's aim is true, but he is still shaking off the sleep and so doesn't get his full weight behind the blow:  Att: 21, Dam: 6. Houwlou's first attack on the BAG. (1d20+7=21, 1d8+3=6)

[sblock=Stat Block]Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Passive Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Darkvision 60' (I think?)
AC: 17 (normally) 13 currently
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2009)

"ugh, whet dog. god awful smell that. Whats all that racket..."

Just then "Hoouuuuwloooouuuuu!"

"oh crap! that can't be good!"

Harnrey grabs hsi wand and a crossbow bolt and moves 15 feet to the north east and casts launch bolt at the bbeg bag:

1d20+2=15, 1d8=6

[sblock=Stat block]
Harnrey Drextin,  Human wizard, specialist (conjurer) 1
HP: 15/15 ; Init: +2; BAB: +0; CMB: +1 percep: +3
str: 13 dex: 15 Con: 16 Int: 18 Wis: 17 Cha: 12

saves:
fort: +3
Ref: +2
Will: +5

Ac:
base: 14
touch: 12
flatfoot: 12

melee weapon:
Battle Ax  att: +2 Dam: d8+1  type slash  Crit:X3

Ranged attack:
Launch Bolt spell: +2 Dam: d8 Type: pierce Crit:19-20/x2

wizard drextin's spells for the day (dc = 14+sp lv.:

0 level
prestidigitaation, Launch bolt, Caltrops

level 1
orb or acid(lesser), Lo-lite vision

Specialist abilities:
+2 to ac +1/5 levels
acid dart d6+1/2 levels[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 9, 2009)

Aodhán growls in pain as the gnoll got the best of him, despite his ability to see in the dark. Seeing Houwlou rush up next to him, the dwarf has a mischievous grin as he disappears from sight, reappearing on the other side of the enemy.

Catching the stinking gnoll by surprise, Aodhán brings his axe down hard onto its bac, hoping to pay it back in kind for its strike.

[sblock=OOC]
*as an aside, one of my twins took his first steps while I was writing this post.!!!!  
Swift action - _Dimensional Hop_ to - S10, flanking with Houwlou
Standard - Swing Axe - Attack; Damage (1d20+3=19, 1d10+2=9) *Forgot flanking bonus, hits AC 21 for 9 damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Aodhán Gawain - Male Abhac Cleric 1
Initiative: +2, Passive Perception: 15, Darkvision 60'
AC: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
HP: 12/19

Spells Remaining*:
0 - Detect Magic, Create Water, Mending
1 - Bless, Protection from Evil, Blessed Aim

Save DC: 15 + spell level

Abilities: Dimensional Hop: 10'/level/day
Copy Cat: Illusory Copy of self 1 round/day

*I appear to have lost the typically prepared spells from my CS on OP, so I guessed
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 10, 2009)

*The Wait Is Over (Round 01 Complete)*

The huge Gnoll howls with rage as the Wolfkin's blade strikes its mark, then looks around in confusion when his first foe disappears from sight. The beast doesn't have long to wonder about Aodhán's whereabouts, though . . . the feel of Abhac forged steel slicing through the muscle in his lower back quickly clarifies the situation for him.  Just as he is whirling to confront the latest source of his pain a crossbow bolt slams into his shoulder eliciting yet another growl of frustration.

Hot, fetid breath blows from its bestial muzzle as the creature flexes claw tipped hands; it is plainly deciding on the next target for its rage.

[sblock=OOC]Everyone acts in Round 2, in the initiative order posted on the map.

I just remembered the Gnoll is size Large. This is now reflected on the map - no extra charge for the free (from AoO) approach by Houwlou since it was my bad.

Finally, I just read that the Dodge feat has become more useful - it is now a +1 bonus to AC vs. all attacks until your next turn, activated as a swift action.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou attacks the BA Gnoll again in round two, but he fails to connect this round.
Attack: (last round I forgot that it should be +7 since it's a gnoll) 12 
Damage: N/A
Houwlou's round 2 attack/damage vs. BAG (1d20+7=12, 1d8+3=6)

[sblock=stat block]Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Passive Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Darkvision 60' (I think?)
AC: 17 (normally) 13 currently
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]

OOC:  I like what you've done with the char. sheets now, thanks!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 11, 2009)

*The Wait Is Over! (Round 02 - Part 01)*

Even cursing sounds pretty and fluid in Áilleacht. The party gets an earful as Keeland makes his entry to the fight with a badly flubbed shot that sends his arrow off into the darkness and leaves his wrist stinging from the slap of the bowstring. 

Houwlou also fails to connect as the Gnoll rounds on him with a vicious swipe that leaves bloody rake marks across his chest. 

The rank creature also tries to finish off Aodhán with another bite but this time its teeth crack together, having tasted nothing but air. The Gnoll shakes its massive head in confusion and looks for another opportunity to attack.

A slingstone rockets from the direction of the campfire and plinks off one of the Gnoll's razor sharp teeth.

[sblock=OOC]Keeland's next attack will be at -1 TH (Natural 01).

Houwlou takes 08 Points of Damage.

Kecil:
TH (1d20+5=23)
Damage (1d3-1=1)

Action from Aodhán and Harn will finish off the round.


BAG:
TH(Hu), TH(Hu), TH(An) (1d20+8=26, 1d20+8=9, 1d20+3=6)
Damage (Hu) (1d6+6=8)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 11, 2009)

[sblock=OOC Leif]







Leif said:


> OOC:  I like what you've done with the char. sheets now, thanks!




Glad you like it - do you still want me to keep 'my part' updated?

Also, please let me know if you see anything I missed or that could be improved.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 11, 2009)

Deftly parrying the gnolls bite with his shield, Aodhán will try to finish off the hyena-like creature and puts all his momentum behind a tremendous swing. The effort puts him off balance and the axe slams harmlessly into the ground well short of its intended target. The abhac pulls the weapon from the earth, bits of dirt still clinging to the axe and readies himself for the enemy.

[sblock=OOC]

Standard - Swing Axe - Attack (Incl. Flanking); Damage (1d20+5=9, 1d10+2=11) 
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Aodhán Gawain - Male Abhac Cleric 1
Initiative: +2, Passive Perception: 15, Darkvision 60'
AC: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
HP: 12/19

Spells Remaining*:
0 - Detect Magic, Create Water, Mending
1 - Bless, Protection from Evil, Blessed Aim

Save DC: 15 + spell level

Abilities: Dimensional Hop: 10'/level/day
Copy Cat: Illusory Copy of self 1 round/day

*I appear to have lost the typically prepared spells from my CS on OP, so I guessed
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2009)

Harnrey mutters some words and waves his wand in the air. a blob of acid is conjured and he throws it at the gnoll

1d20+2=19, 1d8=2
Actual roll is 15 due to throwng it in combat.(ranged touch)

the throw seems good, but the acid summoned was weak.

[sblock=stat block]
Harnrey Drextin,  Human wizard, specialist (conjurer) 1
HP: 15/15 ; Init: +2; BAB: +0; CMB: +1 percep: +3
str: 13 dex: 15 Con: 16 Int: 18 Wis: 17 Cha: 12

saves:
fort: +3
Ref: +2
Will: +5

Ac:
base: 14
touch: 12
flatfoot: 12

melee weapon:
Battle Ax  att: +2 Dam: d8+1  type slash  Crit:X3

Ranged attack:
Launch Bolt spell: +2 Dam: d8 Type: pierce Crit:19-20/x2

wizard drextin's spells for the day (dc = 14+sp lv.:

0 level
prestidigitaation, Launch bolt, Caltrops

level 1
orb of acid(lesser), Lo-lite vision

Specialist abilities:
+2 to ac +1/5 levels
acid dart d6+1/2 levels
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 12, 2009)

*The Wait Is Over (Round 02, Wrap)*

Aodhán smacks the Gnolls face with his shield and the beast's cruel teeth snap on air rather than the Abhac's bearded face. The Cleric's return strike is powerful but not accurate, and he buries his axeblade in the rocky earth of the mountain.

A quivering green glob of acid arcs through the air, impacting against the Gnolls massive shoulder with a sizzle and the smell of burnt fur.

The Gnoll directs its baleful gaze at Harnry and snarls ferociously.

[sblock=OOC]Up to Round 03 - I like the way this is pacing, everyone posting in order. It's really helping me keep things straight in my head.

Keeland and Houwlou are up![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Howlou attacks the gnoll again with his gleaming masterwork longsword [sblock=Mowgli]incidentally he is +8/+3 with his sword - the gnoll is a special enemy for olcan, the sheet on OP doesn't reflect that, Mowgli, and I didn't see his favored enemy stuff either, but I may not have seen it. [/sblock]

H's attack/damage: Houwlou's second attack against the BA Gnoll (1d20+7=27, 1d8+3=4)
NAT 20! Threat!  Crit Confirm = 11  confirming Houwlou's crit. (1d20+7=11)
Houwlou merely does another pitiful 4 points of damage.


[sblock=stat block]Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60' (I think?)
AC: 17 (normally) 13 currently
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +4
HP: 13/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2009)

*KIeeland*

The elf brings up his bow (1d20+5=13) again, but the the damp string and fletchings seem to be having a terrible impact on his marksmanship.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 13, 2009)

*The Wait Is Over! (Mid-Round)*

Keeland tries again to impact the fight with his bow, but once again his arrow spins off into the trees.

Working to fend off both of its attackers, the Gnoll swipes at Aodhán, breaking through the scales on his armor and scoring triple lines down the Abhac's bicep, before turning its deadly attentions to the foe it perceives as the more dangerous. 

After taking a step away from Aodhán in an attempt to limit his attack, the Gnoll sends a long arm lashing out, driving a fist against Houwlou's jaw with the impact of a warhammer. The follow up bite misses as Houwlou frantically jerks his sword arm back for another swing.

Kecil calmly takes a step forward to improve his range and sends another sling bullet streaking toward the Gnoll. This one flies true and staggers the enemy with a solid blow to the head.

[sblock=OOC]Aodhán takes 9 from the claws, Houwlou takes 8 from the fist (claw attack really, but I ran out of adjectives for them so I decided to mix it up).

Gnoll: To Hit (1d20+8=21, 1d20+8=15, 1d20+3=5)

Gnoll: Damage (1d6+6=9, 1d6+6=8)

Kecil: To Hit (1d20+6=23)

Kecil: Damage (1d3-1+1d6=4) (Forgot Rogues can sneak attack with ranged weapons w/in 30').

Aodhán and Harn are up to finish Round 03![/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2009)

Grunting in pain, Aodhán takes a step back out of the reach of the deadly foe, blood dripping from the deep wound left in him by the gnoll.

"Watch where you're aiming that thing Keeland. Don't you elf's no how to shoot a bow? Let me help" the abhac cleric calls out and Keeland feels something guiding his aim.

[sblock=OOC *Ranged PC's plz read]
Move: to T13
Standard - Cast _Blessed Aim_, 50' burst centered on Aodhán, granting everyone a +2 morale bonus on ranged attack rolls.
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Aodhán Gawain - Male Abhac Cleric 1
Initiative: +2, Passive Perception: 15, Darkvision 60'
AC: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
HP: 3/19

Spells Remaining*:
0 - Detect Magic, Create Water, Mending
1 - Bless, Protection from Evil, Blessed Aim

Save DC: 15 + spell level

Abilities: Dimensional Hop: 10'/level/day - used
Copy Cat: Illusory Copy of self 1 round/day
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2009)

*OOC:*


 re blessed aim...niiiiice! thanks amn!







Harn looks at the gnoll as it had scowled at him, "oh, so you want some more? here ya go!"

Specialist ability:
acid dart d6+1/2 levels
+2 w/ blessed aim
1d20=12, 1d6=2 (touch attack, firing in meele already calcuated)

A green glob forms in Harn's hand as he waves his wand over his palm. the glob forms a rough dart shap which he then takes in his hand , aims and throws in the the heated combat.

[sblock=stat block]
Harnrey Drextin,  Human wizard, specialist (conjurer) 1
HP: 15/15 ; Init: +2; BAB: +0; CMB: +1 percep: +3
str: 13 dex: 15 Con: 16 Int: 18 Wis: 17 Cha: 12

saves:
fort: +3
Ref: +2
Will: +5

Ac:
base: 14
touch: 12
flatfoot: 12

melee weapon:
Battle Ax  att: +2 Dam: d8+1  type slash  Crit:X3

Ranged attack:
Launch Bolt spell: +2 Dam: d8 Type: pierce Crit:19-20/x2

wizard drextin's spells for the day (dc = 14+sp lv.:

0 level
prestidigitaation, Launch bolt, Caltrops

level 1
orb of acid(lesser), Lo-lite vision

Specialist abilities:
+2 to ac +1/5 levels
acid dart d6+1/2 levels
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 13, 2009)

*The Wait Is Over (Round 03 Wrap)*

Harnry feels a divine presence guiding his aim, and the dart of acid strikes true. Another singed area is left on the Gnolls hairy chest as the acid dissipates.

Battered, bruised and bloodied the huge Gnoll still isn't ready to give up the fight. It throws its head back and spreads its arms wide, howling defiance at the night sky; Houwlou sees his short life coming to an end, but the creature staggers after its howl. Maybe it's almost done for . . .

[sblock=OOC]Keeland and Houwlou are up.

Anyone with Knowledge: Nature or Heal Skills should make a check.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou's Know. Nature and Heal skill checks: 13, 18
Skill Checks: Know. Nature first, then Heal (1d20+7=13, 1d20+8=18)

Houwlou attacks the gnoll again, but misses horribly. Houwlou's next attack at the B.A. Gnoll (1d20+7=9, 1d8+3=5)

I also forgot the extra +2, so that gives Houwlou a whopping 11!!  Lookout!!


----------



## Scotley (May 14, 2009)

*Keeland*

OOC: Heal and knowledge nature checks (1d20+2=21, 1d20+3=12) 

Drawing in a calming breath and taking another step forward, Keeland pulls a third shaft and fires (1d20+5=17) again. This time with aid from Aodhán, Keeland's arrow finds the mark (1d8+2=9). The shaft sinks deep into the gnolls chest. 

OOC: Forgot to add the +2, so really a 19.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2009)

*Things That Make You Go Hmmm.*

[sblock=Houwlou & Keeland]This thing should be dead - Keeland's last shot to the chest should have been mortal, but the thing keeps coming. If anything, it's gaining ferocity rather than losing it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Houwlou]Make an Attack of Opportunity, please - it's about to leave the square you threaten and the description will be easier if I have your attack first.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Attack of Opportunity that Houwlou is about to have:

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, Yeahh!  (FINALLY!)

Attack: 19
Damage: 9
Houwlou's attack of opportunity against the B.A. Gnoll (1d20+7=19, 1d8+3=9)

Forgot the extra +2 again, so it's 21 Attack!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2009)

*The Wait Is Over (Round 03, Mid)*

The fearsome Gnoll lurches as Keeland's arrow sinks deep into its chest. Its head snaps around, its baleful gaze lighting on its latest tormentor. Houwlou takes full advantage of the distraction to cut deep into the creature's side - surely a mortal blow!

But in spite of the damage it's absorbed the Gnoll takes a quick step toward Keeland and _leaps_ twenty five feet through the air, raking the Bard with ragged claws as it lands and almost causing him to drop his bow.

Kecil steps back and sends another sling bullet flying, but this time the missile flies wide of the mark.

[sblock=OOC]TH: 1d20+8=27
Damage: 1d6+6=8

Aodhán and Harn are up.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2009)

Seeing the acid blobs are working, Harn takes a 5 foot step NE and sends another blob through the air at the gnoll.

Specialist ability:
acid dart d6+1/2 levels
+2 w/ blessed aim
1d20=3, 1d8=1

this time his aim is way off as the blob only hits a tree and sizzles some of the bark off.

[sblock=stat block]
Harnrey Drextin,  Human wizard, specialist (conjurer) 1
HP: 15/15 ; Init: +2; BAB: +0; CMB: +1 percep: +3
str: 13 dex: 15 Con: 16 Int: 18 Wis: 17 Cha: 12

saves:
fort: +3
Ref: +2
Will: +5

Ac:
base: 14
touch: 12
flatfoot: 12

melee weapon:
Battle Ax  att: +2 Dam: d8+1  type slash  Crit:X3

Ranged attack:
Launch Bolt spell: +2 Dam: d8 Type: pierce Crit:19-20/x2

wizard drextin's spells for the day (dc = 14+sp lv.:

0 level
prestidigitaation, Launch bolt, Caltrops

level 1
orb of acid(lesser), Lo-lite vision

Specialist abilities:
+2 to ac +1/5 levels
acid dart d6+1/2 levels range 25 feet + 5/ 2 levels
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

OOC:  [Dwarf Abhac Cheering Section --

Goooooooooooooooooooooooo Aodhan!  Rah! Rah! Rah!

(ever see a dwarf cheerleader?  Sad....)


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2009)

Aodhán moves back into the fray with his weapon held aloft, intent on finishing off this creature. Unfortunately, the slippery ground causes the Abhac Cleric to lose his footing and foils the attack.

[sblock=OOC ]
Move: to O14
Standard - Attack - Attack; Damage (1d20+3=12, 1d10+2=7) 
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Aodhán Gawain - Male Abhac Cleric 1
Initiative: +2, Passive Perception: 15, Darkvision 60'
AC: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
HP: 3/19

Spells Remaining*:
0 - Detect Magic, Create Water, Mending
1 - Bless, Protection from Evil, Blessed Aim

Save DC: 15 + spell level

Abilities: Dimensional Hop: 10'/level/day - used
Copy Cat: Illusory Copy of self 1 round/day
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou will take one move action to hopefully flank the foe, and execute a melee attack.

attack=10 (12 if flanking, yuk!)
damage=n/a
Houwlou's next attack at the gnoll. Attack is 2 higher if flanking. (1d20+7=10, 1d8+3=9)
[sblock=ooops]forgot the extra +2 again, but that only makes the attack a 12.  [/sblock]

[sblock=stat block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60' (I think?)
AC: 17 (normally) 13 currently
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +4
HP: 13/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

*Keeland (by Mowgli, from OOC Thread)*

Realizing his dire peril, Keeland lets his bow fall to the ground with a clatter. He pulls his longsword with both hands and swings with all his might (1d20+1=11). However, the foes' hide is too tough and the blade bounces harmlessly off. The young elf steels himself for the deadly attack he knows will come...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

*The Wait Is Over (For Real)*

The huge beast snarls into Keeland's face, it's fetid breath almost enough to knock the Bard down by itself. Massive arms draw back, preparing claws to rend and tear . . . and the Gnoll falls to the ground at the Áilleacht's feet.

[sblock=OOC]Finally bled out. Fight is over.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou will first search the skanky body of the gnoll, disturbing the fleas and lice as little as possbile, and then he will drag the whopping big hyena-man about 50 yards away from the edge of the campsite before getting a drink of water and heading for bed again.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

*Aftermath*

The Gnoll has nothing other than its breechcloth.

Kecil says, "I've heard of Gnolls before - who hasn't around here?  But I never imagined they'd be that big!"


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Hey, Kecil, you want to keep his breech-cloth as a souvenir?  It might make a nice pillow if you fold it just right." 

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60' (I think?)
AC: 17 (normally) 13 currently
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +4
HP: 13/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2009)

*Keeland*

Letting out the breath he was unconsciously holding, Keeland sheaths his blade and recovers his bow. He hopes no ones sees his hands shaking slightly. "That was indeed a disturbingly big gnoll." Keeland searches his memory for tales of such beasts.

OOC: knowledge history (1d20+7=14)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

*Aftermath*

Keeland cannot recall any tales of oversize Gnolls, nor has he encountered any in his wide travels. 

Houwlou is similarly stymied - not a rumor has surfaced nor has he ever seen a track of such a thing in his time as a mountain guide.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

*Kecil*



Leif said:


> "Hey, Kecil, you want to keep his breech-cloth as a souvenir?  It might make a nice pillow if you fold it just right."




"I'd be afraid of what I'd catch, putting my head on _anything_ that's been where _that_ thing's been."


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*



Mowgli said:


> "I'd be afraid of what I'd catch, putting my head on _anything_ that's been where _that_ thing's been."



Houwlou just smiles and chuckles.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2009)

Harn's hands are shaking a bit and he is not hiding it, his wand  in his left amplifies the shaking  at the tip.

he recovers after a a minute or so and puts his wand away and takes a drink, not sure if he wants to go back to sleep.

However the adrenalin does eventually give out and he zonks out quickly after that


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2009)

Holding the deep wound in his stomach, Aodhán casts some spells of healing to mend his wounds. Then concentrates on filling the area with positive energy to heal everyone's wounds.

[sblock=OOC]
Convert last 2 lvl 1 spells to CLW & use all of my turn undead abilities today
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2009)

as Aodhán summons the bursts of positve energy, Harn starts having pleasant dreams from the quieting effect. his sleep becomes much more restful.. snnorrrrxxxx


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2009)

*Keeland*

The bard takes a moment to do a little healing himself. 

OOC: Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=5)  I've another spell remaining if anyone needs it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 17, 2009)

Between Keeland's healing spells and Aodhán's spells and channeling, the party is healed and loaded for bear in the morning.

The day breaks fine and clear, Kecil has breakfast cooking and you are confident you'll be able to reach your destination today.

[sblock=OOC]Been a draining weekend, and we're up early and off to Memphis and the zoo tomorrow. I'm about to head to bed and pass out for the evening. Hopefully, I'll get more up tomorrow before we head out - if not, likely tomorrow afternoon/evening.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2009)

[sblock=harnrey's stat block]
please note change in spells with the new morning:

Stat block:
Harnrey Drextin,  Human wizard, specialist (conjurer) 1
HP: 15/15 ; Init: +2; BAB: +0; CMB: +1 percep: +3
str: 13 dex: 15 Con: 16 Int: 18 Wis: 17 Cha: 12

saves:
fort: +3
Ref: +2
Will: +5

Ac:
base: 14
touch: 12
flatfoot: 12

melee weapon:
Battle Ax  att: +2 Dam: d8+1  type slash  Crit:X3

Ranged attack:
Launch Bolt spell: +2 Dam: d8 Type: pierce Crit:19-20/x2

wizard drextin's spells for the day (dc = 14+sp lv.:

0 level
prestidigitaation, Launch bolt, Caltrops

level 1
orb of acid, orb of acid

Specialist abilities:
+2 to ac +1/5 levels
acid dart d6+1/2 levels
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

before going to bed again, Houwlou thanks Aodhan and Keeland for their ministrations.

The Olcán is awake at dawn and immediately begins to give Kecil a hand with the preparation of breakfast.  "Ahh, nothing like a hot breakfast with good meat and fresh coffee when you're out in the wilds!  It's the most invigorating feeling that I've ever known!"

After breakfast, Houwlou tends to Puddin', strikes the tent and gets everything loaded up so that they can continue their jouney.  "At least the rain has stopped now!"  [sblock=OOC]At least, I'm assuming that the rain has stopped?[/sblock]

[sblock=stat block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60' (I think?)
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2009)

*Keeland*

The bard rises slowly with bags under his eyes. His dreams were troubled by giant leaping gnolls. He stretches and gathers his gear. Finally, he gets out his lute and plays a song for the dawn, a wordless tune of awakening possibilities and slowly building tempo. It is an old Áilleacht song. After a few minutes he is feeling more himself and goes to help the others break camp.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2009)

*Are We There Yet? Yes!*

Having completed their morning rituals, the group of newly minted mercenaries packs up camp and heads out, confident that today is the day they will reach Almah's caravan and begin their first mission as Bees in earnest.

Shortly after mid-day you pass over a small rise to see a craggy tree, and ist becomes obvious how the place got its name. With five immense, mostly leafless branches, the growth looks more like a giant skeletal talon than a thing of living wood.

A caravan of a half-dozen wagons and a large tent clustered around the distinctive tree comes into view as well. Mules in a nearby pen prance in agitation, and a clutch of confused goats and levestock wander the grounds around the wagons.  Perhaps a dozen mena dn women rush around the campsite, chasing down an animal or hastening toward the center of the cluster near the tree with pails of water in their hands. One of the wagons is on fire!

Lush orange and red flames engulf the elaborate wooden wagon emplazoned with painted moons and stars.  A gout of smoke pours from an open door, and as you approach an ill wind blows a number of colorful fortune-telling Harrow cards from inside the wagon.  One of these cards blows directly at Aodhán, catching up against his chest in a burst of orange cinders.  He brushes it off, and as he catches the remains of the card in his fingers he notes that it is the Cyclone - signifying a force that tears through whatever it meets at the behest of an intelligent being. This card portends war, arson, and destructive plans. As the group's attention shifts from the card back to the wagon, the entire claw shaped tree erupts into brilliant flame.

The central flap of an elaborate tent flies open and a beautiful, regal woman who can only be Almah herself steps out into the camp, flinching at the heat from the flames. "Douse that flame!" she shouts to the men surrounding the wagon before turning in your direction. "Find some way to help!"

[sblock=OOC]Long description; some possible actions include:


Helping with the fire.
Pulling the closest other wagon out of danger of catching.
Helping tend two wounded firefighters.
Helping round up frightened animals.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2009)

*OOC:*


 is there enough people to form a bucket bigade? if wo, Harnrey will try to assemble one 







Because he is not very goow with animals or moving wagons, Harnrew will apply his abilities at forming a bucket brigade if possible, if not possible, he will grab two buckets and start carrieing water himself.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2009)

*Keeland*

Running down to the caravan, Keeland immediately goes to help the fallen firefighters.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Being the best equipped of the group to do so , Houwlou will first see that Puddin' is safely secured somewhere FARRR from danger, and then will rush to assist those busy wrangling the livestock and animals.  If there is no apparent leader among those doing this work, then Houwlou instantly assumes the mantle of leadership and directs as many animals as can still be saved (hopefully all of them) to a safe place.  (He's more at home with animals than people anyway.)

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60' (I think?)
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2009)

Aodhán is most likely the best equipped to help the injured fire fighters, but seeing Keeland taking care of them, the Abhac turns his attention towards the burning wagon. 

He hurries close to the flames and begins incanting a minor spell of his god, calling upon the power to create water. Aodhán targets just above the flames and causes a few gallons of water to drop onto the wagon.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast _Create Water_, creates 2 gallons, range is 25 ft. 

He'll keep doing it as long as the fire is going
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2009)

OOC: Sorry - Didn't realize it's my turn!

IC:

Aodhán and Harnry rush to help Almah with the fire. Along with the two of you and Almah are a slightly older man with a lantern jaw and short black hair who moves like a swordsman and four soldiers dressed in the distinctive red chitin armor of the Pactmaster Guard (elite soldiers assigned as bodyguards to high ranking members of the Merchant's Guild). They have formed a bucket brigade - with the help of Aodhán and Harn it will take about 8 rounds to get the fire put out. If the other wagon is not moved to safety the fire will spread to it before it is put out.

Keeland finds himself helping a red-headed halfling tend two severely burned mercenaries. The halfling introduces himself as Father Zastorin. He is currently working on a badly wounded guard. "See what you can do with her," he says as he points with his chin at a fallen female sworder. Preliminary examination reveals that she is near death from terrible burns and smoke inhalation.

The flaming wagon has unsettled the modest collection of pigs, goats, and sheep that accompanies Almah's party and they have somehow escaped from their pens in the chaos. Two middle aged humans, a man and a woman, are doing their best to wrangle the panicking animals. Houwlou rushes over and begins working to collect and calm the animals. (Five animals, one Handle Animal check per round if you please).


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou starts off like a champ, then the middle aged human woman looks at her husband and says, "Look at that wolfkin.  He's just showing off!"  The criticism doesn't sit well with Houwlou as he is only trying to help them, and it distracts him to the point where his skills begin to suffer.

OOC  Here are Houwlou's first three Handle Animal checks: 24,10,11
Houwlou's first three handle animal checks at the site of the flaming wagon deal. (1d20+6=24, 1d20+6=10, 1d20+6=11)
[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60' (I think?)
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2009)

OOC: Houwlou has five more rounds to work, so far one successful check.


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou keeps on doing his best to wrangle the beasties.

Five more requested Handle Animal Checks:
26, 17, 10,11,15
Five more Handle Animal checks for Houwlou (1d20+6=26, 1d20+6=17, 1d20+6=10, 1d20+6=11, 1d20+6=15)

and to make it easier on the GM, I've copied/pasted the first three checks, too:
OOC  Here are Houwlou's first three Handle Animal checks: 24,10,11
Houwlou's first three handle animal checks at the site of the flaming wagon deal. (1d20+6=24, 1d20+6=10, 1d20+6=11)

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60' (I think?)
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2009)

*Kecil*

The halfling looks at his companions rushing to the fire, the fallen firefighters and the animals, shrugs his shoulders and goes to lend his meager strength to the efforts of moving the other wagon out of reach of the fire.

[sblock=OOC]Just need an actions from Keeland - Heal Check? Cure Light Wounds? That'll take care of one round, he'll have seven more before the fire's out at the brigade's current rate of moving water.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2009)

*Keeland*

The elf first casts a spell (1d8+1=2) of curative magic on the female sworder. Not happy with the results he calls upon his skills at healing (1d20+2=22) as well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2009)

Keeland gets the young warrior stabilized in short order. She's not yet conscious but is no longer in immediate danger of expiring.

The bucket brigade is getting a handle on the fire, but it's going slowly.

Kecil and a few more of the Pactmaster Guard are working to move the other wagon out of danger, with little success.

Houwlou manages to wrangle a lamb and a pig back into their pens, and the man and woman get one apiece.

[sblock=OOC]That takes care of Houwlou for the duration of the encounter. At the current rate the fire will be out 6 rounds after Keeland stabilizes the woman.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2009)

Harnrey continues to help in the bucket bregade


----------



## renau1g (May 25, 2009)

Seeing the bucket brigade beginning to get a handle on the flames, Aodhán will turn his attention to the wagons, attempting to help Kecil, but the Abhac cleric is struggling to find a grip on the large objects.

[sblock=OOC]
STR Check (1d20+2=6, 1d20+2=4, 1d20+2=5, 1d20+2=17) Wow.... 4,2,3? nice rolls 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2009)

*Fire!*

With Aodhán's help, Kecil and the four Guards just manage to pull the wagon away from the fire. As he lowers the wagon tongue Aodhán realizes that they were too late to escape the fire completely - the rear of the wagon is smoldering and flames are starting to lick their way up the tailgate.


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2009)

Aodhán will once again call upon the divine aid for assistance in this time of need, the raincloud forming over the wagon, dropping cool, refreshing rain on the blaze.

[sblock=OOC]
Again, casting _Create Water_ as long as he can over the flames
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou, pausing in his livestock wrangling efforts, puts out a paw hand to catch raindrops, and is puzzled when it remains dry.

"No accounting for the weather hereabouts, I suppose."

[sblock=stat block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60' (I think?)
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2009)

*Keeland*

Having done what he can for the wounded, Keeland moves to help with the fires.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 26, 2009)

*Fire!*

Aodhán's summoned rain quenches the fledgling fire on the second wagon before it really gets started. With Keeland's help the others manage to get the initial fire put out, but while that wagon is still intact it is no longer usable.

As the group stops to catch their breath, gazing around at the ashes swirling on the light mountain breeze, the camel driver (OOC: The middle aged man helped by Houwlou) begins moaning softly and murmuring about someone named Rombard, who is apparently missing.

The beautiful woman takes a deep breath of the charred air as a look of resolve settles on her proud features. She turns to the group of newly arrived mercenaries.

"I am Almah. I take it you are the mercenaries promised by Commander Tadhg? I thank you for your timely assistance. If you will accompany me to my tent we'll take care of our preliminary business."

Turning to a tall, lantern jawed man with salt and pepper hair she continues, "Garavel, please get the camp cleaned up and start an investigation into this fire. I want whoever's responsible . . . they owe me for the wagon and the loss of my astrologer."

With that she turns and strides toward the tent from which she originally emerged, clearly expecting the party to follow.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou warily stalks along behind their "General du Jour," and holds the tent flap open for the others to precede him inside.

"Age before beauty, gentlemen."

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60' (I think?)
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +4
HP: 21/21[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 26, 2009)

As harnrey starts to enter the tent he says to Hooulou, " if age before beauty, the out client should have been the last, and yoou first." he then continues to enter.


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2009)

Aodhán shakes his head at the antics of the others and boldly pushes his way past the duo and into the tent.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

[sblock]Pesky Double Posts!! Grrr![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"See, Harnry, that's how a person of good grace enters the tent when I hold the flap open for him." 

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60' (I think?)
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2009)

*Keeland*

Ignoring the antics at the tent flap, Keeland enters the tent. He waits modestly for their host to address them.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

D***** tired of being ignored, Houwlou creeps inside the tend and waits behind Keeland.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2009)

*Almah*

The merchant princess leads the crew into an elaborately appointed tent and walks around a table to sit. She gestures for you to sit as well - there are chairs for each of you.

"Well, gentlemen, the job I discussed with your commander was to escort the caravan to Mainistir and to secure the town for our occupation. My understanding is that you are a specialty unit, irregulars, so you will be given latitude to act on your own initiative. But you must agree that ultimate command here is mine. This caravan, this trading company, is my responsibility to establish and maintain.

My offer is 200 gold. In addition to this, you are welcome to any treasure you find in the execution of your primary mission, save only what belonged originally to the Pactmasters. That must be returned to me and I will in turn give it back to them."


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Very well, Princess Almah, these sound like very acceptable terms.  But how are we to determine which items belonged to the Pactmasters?  Do you have a list for us?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60' (I think?)
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2009)

Harn smile inwaardly at the wolfkin's rrustration and he follows soon afterwards. when led to the table he sits and listens attentively.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Very well, Princess Almah, these sound like very acceptable terms.  But how are we to determine which items belonged to the Pactmasters?  Do you have a list for us?"




"After all this time I doubt if there is much remaining that belonged to them. If it is important that it be returned to them it will be clearly marked.

So we have an agreement then?"


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*



Mowgli said:


> "After all this time I doubt if there is much remaining that belonged to them. If it is important that it be returned to them it will be clearly marked.
> 
> So we have an agreement then?"



Houwlou looks from face to face around the circle of his companions, searching for any signs of reluctance or misgiving, but he remains silent, being unsure as yet who will emerge as dominant in the pack.

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60' (I think?)
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2009)

Aodhán meets the gaze of Houwlou and nods his acceptance to the terms, or at least starts to, then remembering his rationale for joining the group, leans forward.

"I do not think anyone here will keep your heirlooms from you, as long as you show us the mark. However, perhaps we can come to some arrangement that would provide...extra incentive for us if we happen to find these items"  the Abhac says.

[sblock=Diplomacy Check]
Diplomacy (1d20+4=22) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

At Aodhan's mention of 'extra incentive,' Houwlou's head swivels slightly counter-clockwise and his ears perk up noticeably.  *pant, pant, pant*  (Can an Olcán ever hide his true emotions, btw???)

[sblock=stat block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60' (I think?)
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2009)

Harnrey nods sagely at Aohdan's coment.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2009)

*Almah*

The beautiful merchant leans back in her chair, studying Aodhán intently through smoky gray eyes. About the time he begins to believe he's been weighed and measured down to his smallclothes, she nods decisively and speaks.

"I'd rather not get into a 'pay by the piece' situation. I'd been told that the Bees are an honorable company. Still, you have shown your worth and done me a service already with your help with the fire. Perhaps a larger fee will serve to ensure your best efforts for the duration of our campaign. I could go as high as 500 pieces of gold, plus salvage rights to anything not previously stolen from the Pactmasters. Payable half now, half on completion of the contract. That contract ends when Kelmarane is secured for my use . . . all occupying forces evacuated or extinguished and reasonable protections against future sieges in place."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 28, 2009)

Harn looks to Aohdan and says, "sounds good to me."


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou looks at Aodhán to see his reaction, having already gained considerable respect for the cleric.




[sblock=stat block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60' (I think?)
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2009)

*Keeland*

Watching the interplay carefully, Keeland smiles. It could clearly be to his advantage to have such as these negotiating his share. When he deems the time right he rises and extends a hand. "We have a deal lady."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 28, 2009)

*Almah*

Almah rises and takes Keeland's hand, then each of the others' in turn. Negotiations concluded, she crosses the tent to a small chest and takes out a purse. From the purse she counts out 25 platinum pieces and turns the sum over to Aodhán.

"Now that _that's_ done with, I'm fairly certain this morning's fire was arson." She turns to the entrance of the tent and calls out. "Garavel! Come in please." 

Once the tall man enters the tent she turns back to the party. "I'd like you to help Garavel investigate, if you would. 

Garavel, meet our newest batch of mercs. Just hired to us from Bronagh's Bees and ready to help us take Kelmarane. First, I'll need you all to get to the bottom of this fire."


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Do we know who was around the wagon when the fire started and what the contents of the wagon were?" Houwlou asks this question either to no one in particular, or to Garavel, it's not terribly clear which.

[sblock=stat block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60' (I think?)
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 28, 2009)

"My thanks good lady, I promise you will find this gold well spent." Aodhán says as he takes the platinum.

As the newcomer enters the room and they are asked to investigate the suspicious nature of the fire, Aodhán begins to stand. After Houwlou asks his question, Aodhán clears his throat, then says "Perhaps we should allow Almah to return to her work, I'm sure she's got things she needs to complete and we can talk with Garavel outside, or in another tent perhaps"


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Very well.  I just thought that she might know the answer to my question," Houwlou shrugs.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2009)

*Keeland*

"We are going to need some candor now that we are hired. It is important to know what threats you face and why you think there would be arson and a need for mercenaries."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 29, 2009)

*Almah*

"The first question is easy to answer:

Long ago Kelmarane - the village for which we are bound - was one of several in this area situated around a Battle Market, a huge arcade that attracted merchants, gladiators, actors, musicians and customers from throughout this realm. About 20 years ago, it fell, and my lieges the Pactmasters abandoned it to ruin. Rumors of plagues and evil curses abound, but in truth no one really seems to know why the village died. About two years ago, a pack of gnolls - the Kulldis tribe - inhabited the battle market and claimed Kelmarane as its own. The Pactmasters want the village back, and it is up to me to deliver it to them.

As to the fire, Garavel has told me he believes it was started deliberately, and his belief is enough for me to have the incident investigated. He was away from the camp on an errand for me when the fire started, and you had not yet arrived. Therefore, I know that neither he nor any of you started it. Therefore, you are the logical ones to investigate it.

You have unrestricted access to anyone in the party, including me, in order to further your investigation. Please wrap it up quickly - I'd like to be on the road to Kelmarane tomorrow, or the day after at the latest."


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Very well, gentlemen, where should we begin our investigation?  I suppose we should have a look at the wagon itself and see if any clues can be gleaned from it."

[sblock=stat block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60' (I think?)
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 29, 2009)

*Keeland*

"Yes, I think examining the scene before any more trodding and tampering would be best. Then we should talk with Garavel about the people in the group."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 29, 2009)

*Garavel*

On the way to the burned out wagon, Garavel gives you a brief rundown of the camp.

"There are 16 of us in the party, not including yourselves. Almah and myself, an expert on Gnolls named Dashki, a cleric of Nethys named Zastoran, four of the Pactmaster Guard, six unbonded Mercenaries and a pair of camel drivers. I believe you all have met most of these in the course of containing the fire. The wagon belonged to Eloais, a harrower hired by Almah about a month ago. There is a body in the wagon, I presume it to be his."

As he ends his summation the party reaches the shell of the wagon. The swirling breeze brings the smell of wet charcoal and ash laced with a more sickly sweet smell of burned flesh.


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"He _presumes_ that the body is the driver's eh?  That seems like a simple and logical enough place to begin the investigation."  Houwlou will sift through the wreckage until he finds the body.

[sblock=stat block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60' (I think?)
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 29, 2009)

Aodhán will follow the others and once they arrive at the scene, he'll ask the others for a moment with the body. "I want to make sure of the method of its death" the Abhac says.

[sblock=OOC]
Aodhán will take 20 on the Heal check to determine the nature of death, if he can't:
Heal (1d20+9=18) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"As soon as I find him, he's all yours!"

[sblock=stat block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60' 
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2009)

*Keeland*

Not particularly interested in toasted corpses, Keeland focuses his attention on other details of the fire scene.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2009)

Harnrey is lamenting the fact that he did not memorize the ol' stand by: Detect Magic to look for any residual arcene emminations.


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Harnrey is lamenting the fact that he did not memorize the ol' stand by: Detect Magic to look for any residual arcene emminations.




OOC: Keeland has that covered should you suggest the idea...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2009)

Leif said:


> "He _presumes_ that the body is the driver's eh?  That seems like a simple and logical enough place to begin the investigation."  Houwlou will sift through the wreckage until he finds the body.




[sblock=OOC]The body is presumed to be Eloais, the fortune teller/Harrower.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2009)

Physical examination of the ruined wagon reveals sooty ashes, a few broken bottles or potion vials, a cracked nonmagical crystal ball, and several pools of melted wax where candles must once have stood. Eloais’s charred skeletal form remains near the center of the wagon.



renau1g said:


> Aodhán will follow the others and once they arrive at the scene, he'll ask the others for a moment with the body. "I want to make sure of the method of its death" the Abhac says.




It appears as though Eloais perished from smoke inhalation and exposure to heat. There are no signs of foul play.



Scotley said:


> Not particularly interested in toasted corpses, Keeland focuses his attention on other details of the fire scene.




Keeland catches movement from the corner of his eye and turns in time to see a mangy human with long, lank hair duck behind a nearby tent. He was plainly watching the search. Kecil taps him unobtrusively on the leg. "Did you see him?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2009)

"blast it! of all the days to have forgotten to study Detect magic! that would have been perfect to look for any magical residue from foul play.Harumpf"


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"See who, Kecil?"

[sblock=stat block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2009)

*Kecil*

"There's a fellow lurking around that tent over there . . . looks like a rough sort. On the other hand, everyone in the camp is likely curious about us."


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas and Keeland*

Keeland begins softly singing an old elvish folk song about questing for lost ancient lore, one of his favorites.

Houwlou draws close to Kecil and softly says, "You slowly start over to where you saw him, Kecil, and I'll circle around in the trees and approach from the other side of the wagon.  Let's see is we can't find out what's going on here."
[sblock=GM Mowgli]Just taking my new duties seriously! [/sblock]
[sblock=Houwlou's stat block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2009)

[sblock=OOC Leif]And you're doing a dang fine job - except Kecil is me and Keeland is Scotley . . . 

I appreciate the assist, though! [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2009)

[sblock=Mowgli]Ooops, sorry, my bad.  All of these "k" names (2 is a bunch??) confuse me, apparently.  I fixed it, though. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2009)

*Kecil*

"You got it."

Kecil gives Houwlou a moment to make his way around before starting a slow amble across the space toward the last known location of the disreputable looking fellow.

As Houwlou gets in position where he can see the area again the man comes walking at a hustle from behind the tent. He stops when he sees the Olcán standing there.

[sblock=OOC]I actually have a picture and description of this guy - I'll get it up in this post this evening when I get home.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou stands with his hands on his hips, _near_ the hilt of his sword, but not actually touching it.  "Hail and well met, friend.  I don't believe I've had the pleasure of meeting you, have I?"  Houwlou is speaking quite loud and stalling until Kecil, and, hopefully some of the rest, have time to arrive.

[sblock=Houwlou's stat block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 2, 2009)

*Investigating the Fire*

The man confronting Houwlou is medium height and build, with lank brown hair and skin tanned by the sun. He is dressed in typical Katapesh fashion but his clothes are poorly cleaned and mended. He walks with a slight limp and with the help of a gnarled walking stick, but carries the scimitar and dagger sheathed at his waist with the ease of familiar use. A nose far less sensitive than Houwlou's would take the powerful scent of his unwashed body; being this close to him makes the Olcán's sensitive olfactory organ burn and itch.

He draws himself up proudly at Houwlou's words, but there is still something furtive, almost hunted in his eyes. "I am Dashki, hired by the Lady Almah to provide her with information and guidance through this gnoll infested place."

[sblock=OOC]Any actions for those still at Eloais' wagon? That would be Aodhán, Keeland and Harnry.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2009)

Price Tag-2 coppers --> [OOC: I'm not sure that I agree with the 'burn and itch' effect of the man's odor.  After all, canines routinely and voluntarily stick their noses right up eaqch other's butts!  They seem to enjoy it, even.]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 2, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]







Leif said:


> Price Tag-2 coppers --> [OOC: I'm not sure that I agree with the 'burn and itch' effect of the man's odor.  After all, canines routinely and voluntarily stick their noses right up eaqch other's butts!  They seem to enjoy it, even.]




I actually took that into account - Daski's scent is sharp, acrid even. Ammonia, maybe?  There is something familiar about it to Houwlou, and distinctly unpleasant.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 2, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
I assumed the time spent investigating the body would be happening now, while Houwlou was doing this action. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*



Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> I actually took that into account - Daski's scent is sharp, acrid even. Ammonia, maybe?  There is something familiar about it to Houwlou, and distinctly unpleasant.[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]Oh, ok!  I get it!  He smells like SOAP! hehehehe[/sblock]


renau1g said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> I assumed the time spent investigating the body would be happening now, while Houwlou was doing this action.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=renau1g]remember, Houwlou was unnecessarily forceful and loud with his words like he was hoping to draw attention to what was going on.....[sblock=Mowgli]That's it - I'm all done with hints here.[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou grits his teeth and draws even closer to the fetid Dashki.  "We are also in the Lady's service, and most recently were called upon to join battle with a great brute of a gnoll.  How far do you reckon the nearest tribe's homeland to be from here?"


[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2009)

*OOC:*


 I had posted something already, just waiting to see a response. the first post was at 252, which there was a response at 253, whereupon i responded in post 256.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2009)

Leif said:


> Houwlou grits his teeth and draws even closer to the fetid Dashki.  "We are also in the Lady's service, and most recently were called upon to join battle with a great brute of a gnoll.  How far do you reckon the nearest tribe's homeland to be from here?"




"Bah! These mountains are rife with them. Different tribes getting into each others territories, squabbling and picking over the bones. There could be members of three different tribes watching us right now, each planning to take us for the flesh markets in Katapesh. Yet the largest gathering local to us in likely in Kelmarane . . . our destination."

As he speaks about the gnolls Dashki becomes more confident and assertive. It is plain to Houwlou that the man has expertise in this area.


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*



Mowgli said:


> "Bah! These mountains are rife with them. Different tribes getting into each others territories, squabbling and picking over the bones. There could be members of three different tribes watching us right now, each planning to take us for the flesh markets in Katapesh. Yet the largest gathering local to us in likely in Kelmarane . . . our destination."
> 
> As he speaks about the gnolls Dashki becomes more confident and assertive. It is plain to Houwlou that the man has expertise in this area.



"You obviously have a great deal of knowledge about this subject.  Will we be traveling to the same destination, do you think, or has the Lady different plans for my band?  I would very much like to be able to avail myself of your expertise in this area again, Sir."


[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2009)

The young man preens under Houwlou's praise.

"Gnolls killed my mother and grandfather when I was a boy. They put fire to our village and slew hundreds. Somehow I escaped with my father to the town of Solku, not far from here. It was a long time ago, I’ve forgotten most of what I saw. Terrible things. But I find it’s the sounds that stay with me. The shrill howls and barks—hundreds of them at once—that sounded deliriously close to an audience. Laughing at us.

“Father raised me to know everything about the gnolls, their customs, their language. So as better to track them down and wipe them out. All of them. Together we scouted out their lairs, studied their tribes, listened to them speak until we could understand what they were saying. They’re not dumb animals, you know. Not like you might think. In some ways they’re even smarter than us.

“Dad didn’t survive our first raid on a gnoll camp of the Three Jaws tribe. I saw them fall on him like hyenas on an abandoned kill, slathering themselves in his blood and innards. I can still hear the tear of his scalp and the sound of his bones against frenzied teeth. Against this scene I was forgotten. Ignored. 

"I escaped, and I carry on the work of my father."

Dashki's attention has faded to the middle distance as he speaks. When he finishes his recitation he snaps back to the present. His voice is bitter as he responds to Houwlou's question.

"Her plans for you? The Lady does not take such as _I_ into her confidence regarding such things, but I suspect she means you as grist for the mill of Kelmarane - to take it for her or (more likely) to die in the attempt."


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"So we're to be grist for the grist mill, eh?  Ah, well, who wants to live forever? If I did want that, then I would have found a more stable line of work, to be sure!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2009)

If Houwlou has no other questions, Dashki takes his leave.

Aodhán is now finished with his examination of the body - no other information is to be had besides the cause of death.

Keeland and Harnry complete their search of the wagon, turning up sooty ashes, a few broken bottles or potion vials, a cracked crystal ball, and several pools of melted wax where candles must once have stood. They also find 55 gold pieces in assorted blackened coins.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2009)

Aodhán will stand up, and go to meet the others.

"I hope your investigations have been more fruitful than mine" he says


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2009)

*Kecil*

Kecil returns from helping Houwlou brace Dashki.

"Surely someone in the camp saw something. Maybe we could split up and ask them some questions. I can ask the mercenaries who were moving the wagon - we may have built up some goodwill with them."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2009)

"good idea. I think we should take these coins to the lady boss to be sent to the next of Kin. You Mind if i do that? I will be back to join you in your questions to the mercs here shortley."


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou agrees with the proposed course of action and picks out one of those to be questioned.  Preferably the one who looks the most guilty, or "perp-like."   When he approaches, Houwlou says, "You there, I have been instructed to ask you what you saw.  Please give me all of the details?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> On the way to the burned out wagon, Garavel gives you a brief rundown of the camp.
> 
> "There are 16 of us in the party, not including yourselves. Almah and myself, an expert on Gnolls named Dashki, a cleric of Nethys named Zastoran, four of the Pactmaster Guard, six unbonded Mercenaries and a pair of camel drivers. I believe you all have met most of these in the course of containing the fire. The wagon belonged to Eloais, a harrower hired by Almah about a month ago. There is a body in the wagon, I presume it to be his."




Seven 'targets' (counting the groups as one each). Which would you like to interview?


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*



Mowgli said:


> Seven 'targets' (counting the groups as one each). Which would you like to interview?



Like I said, the one who looks the most 'perp-like.'    Seriously, if Houwlou can get at one of the bonded mercenaries, he'll interview him, but he's not going to even approach the entire group of six if they're all clustered together.  (That will call for a different strategy.)

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]The mercenaries that were already in the camp when you arrived are unbonded rather than bonded.[/sblock]

The different groups are pretty much sticking together as stated, so Houwlou's options for solitary targets are the cleric, Almah, and Dashki. The camel drivers are only two (man and wife) and Houwlou helped them gather their animals so they might be somewhat more friendly toward him.

Dashki is actually the most 'perp like' in the entire camp.


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*



Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]The mercenaries that were already in the camp when you arrived are unbonded rather than bonded.[/sblock]
> 
> The different groups are pretty much sticking together as stated, so Houwlou's options for solitary targets are the cleric, Almah, and Dashki. The camel drivers are only two (man and wife) and Houwlou helped them gather their animals so they might be somewhat more friendly toward him.
> 
> Dashki is actually the most 'perp like' in the entire camp.



[sblock=Dashki]That is unfortunate for our investigation, since Dashki has already pretty much been cleared by Houwlou. [/sblock]
In that case, Houwlou sidles up to the man he helped before and his wife, with whom he has already established some degree of helpful rapport, and says, "What can you tell me about what you have seen here?  Do you know the cause of this disturbing event and/or who the responsible parties may be?"


[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2009)

Aodhan will approach the cleric "Hail, how are you this afternoon?" he asks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2009)

*OOC:*


 any lf the unbonded mercs look to be a spell casting sort?


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2009)

OOC: Maybe we should make this simple and just string up Dashki because he LOOKS guilty!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2009)

Leif said:


> In that case, Houwlou sidles up to the man he helped before and his wife, with whom he has already established some degree of helpful rapport, and says, "What can you tell me about what you have seen here?  Do you know the cause of this disturbing event and/or who the responsible parties may be?"




Hadrod the camel driver is staring bleakly around, tears sliding down his cheeks. His wife Hadrah speaks up first.

"Well, I noticed the fire first and put out the alarm. That poor Eloais - he was nice enough for a foreigner, I suppose, though I never understood all his goings on about 'Cyclones' and 'Fiends' and 'Uprisings.' The Lady Almah trusted him, and that's good enough for us, right Hadrod? Hadrod? I'm sorry, my husband's all broken up. His favorite goat, Rombard, disappeared in the chaos. He just loves that goat. Hadrod, come give the nice wolf-man what you know. The Lady hired him, so he's alright!"

The weeping man comes over at his wife's call.

“I'd keep an eye on that Dashki fella. We knew him a bit from back Solku-way. Used to take rich folk into the scrublands to hunt up gnolls like trophies. Most people here don’t trust him, especially the way he leers at Lady Almah with his mouth all watering like at the smell of a fresh steak. Maybe he done it to Eloais, to remove a rival for Lady Almah’s attention?”



renau1g said:


> Aodhan will approach the cleric "Hail, how are you this afternoon?" he asks.




The halfling (Zastoran) looks up at Aodhán's hail. "I'm as well as can be expected, I suppose. I think both of the other victims of the fire will live, thanks to your minstrel friend."



Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> any lf the unbonded mercs look to be a spell casting sort?




All fighting men, I'm afraid.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou will report what he has learned from Hadrod and Mrs. Hadrod.  "Perhaps I may have been wrong to trust Dashki so easily?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2009)

Harnrey walks up to the unbonded mercenaries, battle ax swinging accross his back.

"Gentlemen. I know there is no  command connection between us, however i am simply doing as i am told, which you can understand, Yes? I just want to know first, if any of you saw any thing?" he pauses to  see if any answer.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Harnrey walks up to the unbonded mercenaries, battle ax swinging accross his back.
> 
> "Gentlemen. I know there is no  command connection between us, however i am simply doing as i am told, which you can understand, Yes? I just want to know first, if any of you saw any thing?" he pauses to  see if any answer.




One of the mercs looks up from mending his chain shirt.

"We were having lunch and drinks - didn't see a thing. Not sure why you're all worried about the fortune teller anyway, he's . . . was . . . a bit of a wussie boy."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2009)

*Meanwhile back at the ranch...*

OOC: [sblock]If possible, Keeland would cast his detect magic and examine the wagon, body, candle stubs and potion bottle shards. He would also be curious about the number and arrangement of the candles as well as any identifying marks or distinctive colors/shape of the bottles. For example might a particular maker of alchemist's fire use a distintive shape or color of bottle in the way modern bottlers of such products as crown royal, red stripe, coca cola and various perfumes do? Also, looking for makers marks or marks that might indicate the contents are flammable? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2009)

[sblock=Keeland's Investigation of the Wagon]Keeland's spell turns up little - faint traces of magic of an unidentified nature, probably left when Eloais' belongings were destroyed in the fire. There are three cracked bottles that likely used to contain Alchemist's Fire and no doubt contributed to the ferocity of the flames but their location and placement indicate that they belonged to Elaois himself rather than being placed for sabotage. No maker's marks on these bottles.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> One of the mercs looks up from mending his chain shirt.
> 
> "We were having lunch and drinks - didn't see a thing. Not sure why you're all worried about the fortune teller anyway, he's . . . was . . . a bit of a wussie boy."




"Fop or not, I have been ordered to check into the fire, reguardless and orders are orders." Harnrey shrugs " thanks for your time"

He stops after a step, turs around and says, " you may want to be on your guard. news of gnolls are not the leaast bit exagerated. thest b*******are bigger then the average too."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2009)

"Thanks for the warning, friend!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2009)

Zastoran looks expectantly at Aodhán. "Something I can do for you, my friend?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2009)

*Keeland*

After poking around a bit more to no purpose, Keeland reports his meager findings to any of his companions who are not otherwise engaged just now. That done he goes to seek the wounded swordswoman he helped.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2009)

Harnrey approaches Houlou and awats for a moment when there is no one close so they can talk in privet.


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Intuitively realizing what Harnrey is trying to accomplish, Houwlou moves to an unoccupied spot away from most of the group, and when anyone besides Harney approaches he just snarls and bares his teeth.

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2009)

Speaking low the wizard says to the bag bad wolf, "I think there may be more knowen then said amoung certain individuals, but as a group no one wants to make the waves that rocks the boat. Either that or they are the guilty party or just professional rivalfy. Not sure which."


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

The Big, Bad Wolf* says, "Valid points, all, Sir Mage!  I am glad that I have such quick-witted companions.  What do you suggest that we do next?  I stand ready to follow your lead, Sir!"

OOC: * I LOVE IT!

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2009)

"Lets hear what the others have to say."


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Agreed."


[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Zastoran looks expectantly at Aodhán. "Something I can do for you, my friend?"




"Yeah, well at least I hope so. I'm wondering if you've seen anything out of the ordinary before the fires? I really want to get to the bottom of this mess. My name's Aodhán, faithful servant of Lonrach and yourself?" Aodhán replies, reaching out to shake the fellows hand.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 9, 2009)

"Lonrach, eh? Now that's a name one doesn't hear often! I follow Nethys myself.

Very sad about Elaois. He was a charlatan, of course - complete drivel, all that stuff about reading the Harrow cards and such. Still, Almah seemed fond of him, and he was the only one here who could discuss the poetry of Bellianais and the music of far off Absalom. I'll miss our conversations.

Unusual? Hmmm. Well, I can clear the other group of mercenaries - I remember I was trying to read near the fire pit and had to move because they were being so loud. Yes, all six of them were definitely around the pit when the fire broke out, so none of them could have done it.

I suppose you might ask Dashki where _he_ was. I don't remember seeing him around, and he has a positively unhealthy fixation on the Lady Almah. Always lurking about, trying to get a glimpse and to stay close to her.

[sblock=OOC]Trying to get the momentum going again, so I didn't make you work for all that like I should have. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2009)

*Meanwhile, Back at the Ranch . . .*

Aodhán concludes his conversation with the diminutive cleric and rejoins the others.

Having gotten together and discussed your findings, it appears that Dashki is the most likely suspect . . . none of your conversations yielded information that would exonerate him, and he is quite the suspicious sort. Houwlou grumbles a bit at the accusation of a fellow gnoll hater, but reluctantly accompanies the rest to the Lady Almah's tent to present your findings.  Kecil flags down Garavel and asks him to bring Dashki as well.

Soon everyone is gathered before the beautiful merchant princess . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2009)

"Mi' Lady, we have questioned those wheere are here with us and all seem to be noting that one individual is noted as being in the vicinity of the wagon at the time of the fire. one known as Dashki."

Harn repeats the gathered comments as spoken by his fellow mercenary company members for refrence.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"I wish to say, M'Lady, before these proceedings get underway, that this accusation weighs heavily upon me, because I feel a certain amount of kinship of spirit with this Dashki.  This does not excuse his crime, if such he has, indeed, committed, but I am still moved to plead with M'Lady for all leniency for Dashki that is within your discretion, under the law, to grant."

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 12, 2009)

"After talking to Zastoran he also mentioned that none of the mercenaries were missing before the blaze, so they couldn't be suspect, and his thoughts also leaned towards Dashki as the culprit. I confirmed that Elaois had died in the blaze and not due to any events before that time" Aodhán adds


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2009)

*Dashki Answers the Charges*

As Aodhán is finishing his statement to Almah, there is a scratch on the wall of the tent next to the flap. Garavel enters, Dashki in tow.

The lady presents your findings to her Gnoll expert, who blusters and fumes as she recites the charges.  "My Lady, I did not do this thing! I swear to you I was having my lunch by the campfire when the fire started . . . this fire was not my doing!" The greasy man glances frantically from person to person in the tent. "How do we even know the fire was set? That idiot burned a hundred candles in his wagon. Perhaps he just got unlucky. We’re in gnoll country. It was probably pugwampis!”


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

_ "Hmmm," _ thinks Houwlou, _"The more this man says, the less I believe him."_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 14, 2009)

*Let's Move This Along . . .*

[sblock=OOC]"_Pugwampis_?" you ask. "What the heck are _Pugwampis_?"

I'm so glad you asked . . . please allow me to explain! [/sblock]

Noting the skeptical look in Houwlou's cold eyes, Dashki rushes to elucidate.

“Terrible critters what crawled up from the Darklands below the earth. ‘Jackal rats,’ some folks call ’em, on account of their pointed little heads. They worship gnolls as gods and infest their communities like rats. Wherever pugwampis go, bad luck is sure to follow. The gnolls hate pugwampis because of it, and try to kill them all the time. But they always come back. Perhaps their bad luck caused the fortune-man’s candles to start a fire? Yes, pugwampis. I am certain it was pugwampis.”

[sblock=OOC]None of you has ever heard of these creatures.[/sblock]

Almah listens attentively at Dashki goes on about the 'jackal rats,' carefully noting the mercenaries' reactions. When he finishes, she leans back in her chair.

“I hired Dashki for his knowledge of Gnolls and of this area," she says. "It would seem foolish then to ignore his advice on the subject. If my expert is correct the hills around here should be crawling with these Pugwampis, or at least some sign of their passage. If what he says is true, it should be easy for him to find one and bring it back to me.”

The merchant princess turns to the PCs. “As he is, however, our best suspect in this affair, it would not do to send him out into the darkness alone. I’m afraid that your investigation is not yet at and end. Please accompany Dashki out into the desert and find me one of these pugwampis.”


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"M'Lady, if I might make a suggestion -- An these 'pugwampis,' whose very existence I tend to doubt, are as prevalent as he claims, then we should have no trouble locating one or more of them on our own.  Especially, since we have just very recently done battle with a quite large gnoll in this area, and, if I may say, I am not totally without skill as a tracker and guide.  Having this Dashki to watch out for as well would be a drain on our vigilance and a distraction from the task at hand.  I pray you, M'Lady, please keep watch over Dashki here, and my compatriots and I will do this task alone.  If we cannot complete the task with reasonable facility, then we will admit that we might make use of his assistance and return to take him with us.  Is this an acceptable alternative?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 14, 2009)

*Dashki*

"My Lady, I beg you to allow me to participate in clearing my name. Plainly these _mercenaries_ know nothing of the pugwampis, or they would not be suggesting they could track them at this time. The jackal rats abhor the light of day and avoid it wherever possible. There may very well be a nest close by - close enough their influence lapped into the Harrower's wagon - but they'll not be found until nightfall, and almost certainly not without my help."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2009)

*Almah*

"Houwlou, you and your company will attempt to find signs of these 'Pugwampis' around the camp, especially in the area occupied by Elaois' wagon. If you can find one of the beasts, bring it or its corpse to me. If not, Dashki will accompany you on another hunt after dark tonight."

She looks at you expectantly as she concludes her speech.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2009)

*Keeland*

"Very well, we shall look for your jackal rats. And since you are expert here perhaps you could tells us about the very large Gnoll we encountered. Is this normal?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2009)

*Dashki*

"I have heard rumors of such things, but most are too outrageous to be credited. Breeding programs and experiments . . . but Gnolls haven't the patience or the intelligence for either of these."


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*



Mowgli said:


> "Houwlou, you and your company will attempt to find signs of these 'Pugwampis' around the camp, especially in the area occupied by Elaois' wagon. If you can find one of the beasts, bring it or its corpse to me. If not, Dashki will accompany you on another hunt after dark tonight."
> 
> She looks at you expectantly as she concludes her speech.



Houwlou says, "Yes, Milady!  We shall attend to that duty straighaway!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2009)

Harnrey is very dubious of the conversation.
sense motive:
1d20+3=8

he also searches his mind for what his studies might have picked up on the subject.
Knowledge arcana:
1d20+8=13
Knowledge dungeneering:
1d20+8=28

(does he know anything about these jacklerats?)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2009)

[sblock=Harnry]Harnry has never heard of Pugwampis, either by that name or by the name 'Jackal Rats.'[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2009)

"Mi lady, Tis true we be nothing more then mercenaries, however i must say that we are very skillful mercenaries. I would have to say that the idea of us going out to the desert at night alone is s best, however, if we cannot find out quary at first, we may need the services of your scout. He does, in my humble opinion, deserve a chance to be fully given the chance to have his innocense proved. be warned, thaough, if what he says about these vcreatures do , um, gather unluck about themselves, they may cause some consternation if brought into the camp."

to dashki he then turs and says, " if what you say has proof of truth about these jacklerats, then what signs do you know of that are signs of their prescense and what is the best way to catch them, dead or alive?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwou remains even more skeptical than Harnry seems to be.
"I, for one, doubt the very existence of these 'jackal rats,' but if they do prove to be a threat, then I am sure that they can be dispatched with much less effort than gnolls."

[sblock=Stat. Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2009)

*Keeland*

Smiling at Dashki, Keeland says, "You can't credit the overgrown Gnoll, which we are quite sure existed and have doubts about the Pugwumpis. With luck we'll find them today as well. Shall we set off?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

OOC:  I guess Houwlou is about the only one in the group that still has misgivings about Dashki.  Oh, well.  Houwlou will still go out of his way to become very familiar with his scent, in case we wind up having to track him down later.  And he will keep an eye on him at all times.

To himself, the Olcán mutters under his breath, "Da**** trusting fools, this miscreant may yet be the death of one or more of us."

[sblock=Stat. Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2009)

"I think Dashki needs to stay here while we try first to find jacklerats without him, Keeland"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2009)

OOC: Keeland hasn't lost his mind, just trying to be a 'good cop' to all you bad ones. The 'shall we set of was intended for the party not him, but hey confusion happens. 


"Oh um yeah, we'll be back just after sunset if we don't manage to catch one of these critters."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 16, 2009)

*Dashki*

As the group turns to leave, Dashki snatches a piece of paper and a charcoal stick from Almah's desk. "Forgive me, my Lady, please!

He turns to the party, quickly sketching something on the paper. "The Pugwampis are very small, about a foot in height. They look like the world's most disgusting lapdog has learned to walk on hind legs and grown thumbs. Their tracks look something like this." Dashki completes his sketch at the same time as his short speech and extends it to Houwlou. The greasy man is a decent artist, it seems. The sketch shows a set of tracks that indeed look to be those of a small dog, but only the back feet. "I'd look around the remains of Eloais wagon first."


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou grudgingly accepts the sketch, with a quick nod to Dashki, and a slight smile.

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2009)

Harn will look around howlou to see what the paper has on it,


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou commits the sketch to memory and passes it to Harnrey. "Show it to the others, too, please?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2009)

Harnrey studiously studies the drawing and likewise commits it to memory, then passes it to Keeland.

Pass it along."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2009)

*Keeland*

The elf studies the drawing carefully then passes it on to Aodhán. "Let's go look at the site of the fire again."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2009)

*Kecil*

Taking Keeland at his word, Kecil leads the rest of the party out of the Lady's tent.  Dashki follows, and as the group exits Kecil turns to him.

"You'll be making sure to be where we can find you should the need arise, eh?" Dashki nods in confirmation before heading off toward his own small tent.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2009)

Aodhán silently follows the others, deep in thought over the events going on and looking over the sketch.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou likewise does not speak, not quite sure what to make of these most recent happenings.  But he does give an occasional low growl, indicating his discomfort with ... something.

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2009)

The crew makes its way back to the area around the burned out wagon, this time searching the ground around the fired area for tracks similar to those on the sketch.

The ground is muddied and trampled from the efforts of the firefighters, but Houwlou is quite surprised to find two partial footprints that he _thinks_ match those on the sketch provided by Dashki. Unfortunately it is impossible for even Houwlou to determine when they were made, how many there were, or what direction they went when they left.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

Harn looks to howlou when he grows.
"whats wrong? you smell trouble?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou begins examining the track around the burned-out shell of the wagon.  "Aye, Harnry, this whole situation stinks in my nostrils!  But, see here -- these are the tracks of the beast!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

"how do we know he speaks true that it is this beast. none of us have ever heard of these things so ther eis no way to verify that the track is of this  creature, but it could be that of a very commen and harmless creature.

We have quite the quandry"

Suddenly Harnrey gets an epithany... "let me ask around to see if that is indeed such a creature's tracks. may I see that drawing, please"


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou's hackles begin to rise as Harnry talks of needing a second opinion regarding the tracks.  "Um, Excuse Me, Harnry!  I am a _RANGER_!!!  I think I know the tracks of beasts common to this area, and I am _SURE_ that I can recognize the tracks of a gnoll!  After all, gnolls are the sworn enemies of my Olcán  people."

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

"So you have heard of these ... jacklerats, and can verify that this drawing is indeed the footprint of said creature?"


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2009)

Aodhán chuckles softly to himself at the others antics.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

[sblock=OOC Mowgli]There's really no such thing as a jackalrat, is there?  If there is, then I'll need to edit this post, post-haste. [/sblock]

Houwlou looks at Harnrey the way you look at a precocious but very uneducated child when he tries to discuss things beyond his limited experience, and says, "Harnrey, Harnrey, Harnrey.....there's no such bloody thing as a jackalrat.  The villain just made that nonsense up to deflect attention from himself."

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2009)

Leif said:


> [sblock=OOC Mowgli]There's really no such thing as a jackalrat, is there?  If there is, then I'll need to edit this post, post-haste. [/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]Well, Houwlou's never heard of any such thing, anyway - nor has anyone else in your party, nor apparently have Almah or Garavel.

On the other hand, those tracks he found look a _*lot*_ like the one's Dashki drew, and if it was a dog it was walking on two feet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

Harnrey returns the "look" he was given and explains, "then perhaps we need to ask the _others_ in the camp to see if they have heard of jackle rats or can verify the claim that the drawing is truely of said jacklrats. Or at least they can say waht the drawing is the foot print of."

*sigh*


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

OOC:  since Houwlou has gnolls as a favored enemy, would it be out of line for me to think that he can recognize their tracks?  Does this track in question appear to have been made by a gnoll?

"You go ahead and ask all you want, Harnrey.  But if I was so ignorant as to believe in 'jackalrats,' then I would surely want to keep that fact hidden from as many people as I possibly could.  But, hey, man, knock yourself out.  Just make sure that I'm not around when you do so, ok  And, while you're at it, why don't you ask if anyone has seen the man in the moon dancing naked?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2009)

[sblock=Leif]This footprint was most definitely _*not*_ made by a Gnoll. Houwlou would say that it was made by a Pekingese (dog) except that it was plainly walking on two legs. Pugwampis (as described by Dashki) are only about a foot to a foot and a half tall. They worship Gnolls but are not Gnolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Well, I'll be d*****!  I think that there's something to this pugwampi story after all! Look! Midget Gnolls," Houwlou says pointing at the tracks.  I just can't figure out when this Dashki is lying or telling the truth.  My apologies, Harnrey, guess I'm the only fool here."

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2009)

*Keeland*

Keeland suggests a comprimise. "Let's follow the tracks as best we can to get a sense of which way the pugwumpies went while the light is good. We don't have to go far from the camp to get a sense of where they went. That should make the late night tracking a little easier."

OOC: Also has low light vision and light cantrips--no limit on castings. Moved from wrong thread.


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Good plan.  I'll study these tracks more so that I should be able to follow the trail better."  Houwlou will then proceed to do just that.

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2009)

Harn will go and pay a visit to the older couple that are the herds folk ( if i recall correctly).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2009)

[sblock=Leif/Houwlou]







Mowgli said:


> Unfortunately it is impossible for even Houwlou to determine when they were made, how many there were, or what direction they went when they left.




I assumed when I made the check that Houwlou would take 20 to track - whatever made these tracks are either _very_ stealthy or _very_ lucky.

However . . .[/sblock]

Acting on a hunch, Houwlou begins casting about for tracks in an ever widening circle from the burnt out wagon.  About 25 feet away from the wagon to the northwest, he comes across several more of the strange little tracks, and what appear to be goat tracks. All are traveling to the northwest.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Harn will go and pay a visit to the older couple that are the herds folk ( if i recall correctly).




Hadrod and Hadrah are easily located in the area of camp set aside for picket lines and animal pens. Hadrah (the wife) is industriously going about feeding and caring for their charges, Hadrod is sitting in front of his tent and staring disconsolately into the middle distance.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2009)

Harn walks up and clears his throat about 1o feet away.
*ahem* "Good folk, might I have a moment of your time, please?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2009)

*Hadrah*

"How can I help you sir? I've already told what we know to your friend."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2009)

"This is a request of another sort, but still on the sme subject. Have either of you ever heard of a creature called the pugwumpi? this is a drawing of its foot print," he hands over the charcoal drawing to the man first, then the woman if she is interested," and I am curious to know if this is what the tracks look like, or if you know what this track is of?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2009)

*Hadrah*

"What's that you say? A pug-a-what? Those look like dog feet to me . . . Hadrod, what do you make of these? Hadrod? Oh, never mind."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2009)

Harn will walk over to the man and gently place his (harn's ) hand on hadrod sholder and ask gently, "sir, are you ok?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2009)

*Hadrod*

The man starts slightly and looks up and Harn with red rimmed eyes.

"What? Oh, my poor Rombard! He's wandered off . . . we weren't able to find him after the fire, in spite of all the kind Olcán could do to help. Oh, I hope he's alright, but I fear the hyenas, or worse, have taken him."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2009)

"Kind sir, a momnet of your time is all I ask of you, please. Have you ever heardof a pugawumpi, or can you identify the source of the track in this drawing? It may draw clues to where you 'rombard' may be gone to, if you can assist me in this matter."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2009)

*Hadrod*

"I know nothing of these 'Pugwampis,' and those look like dog tracks to me. We don't have any dogs in the caravan - I'd know it if we did! Can you find my Rombard for me? Poor thing, lost and alone in the wilderness . . . he'll be looking for me, I know it!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2009)

"Is this rombard a donkey or a goat or ...?" Harn gives a shrug at his openended question then continues, "I can put forth an effort only with information about him or her."


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou will follow the newly discovered trail for about fifty yards or so, far enough to be relatively certain that the creatures are maintaining a steady course, at least for now.  Then, he returns and looks for Harnry, Keeland, Aodhán, and Kecil.  When he finds them, "Our work is not yet finished here, I fear, friends!  I have found the trail of these beasts, and I think we should be off at once to find and punish them for this affront," he says.

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]

OOC:  What's up with the OP site?  I wasn't able to log-in to it when I tried tonight.  

OOC EDIT:  I figured it out!  See OOC thread.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 24, 2009)

"Aye, let's see if we can't teach these...creatures a thing or two" Aodhán replies, standing up from the rock he'd been sitting on while the others completed their investigations. He'd spent the time refilling any waterskins for individuals in camp and for their group.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2009)

*Hadrod*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Is this rombard a donkey or a goat or ...?" Harn gives a shrug at his openended question then continues, "I can put forth an effort only with information about him or her."




"He's my prize billy goat. Please say you'll bring him back to me!"

[sblock=OOC]Once Harnry rejoins the party we'll get you guys off into the scrub.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Well do what we can, sir," says Houwlou, "But protecting the caravan and the people in it must take priority, you understand.  Speaking of which, the trail is growing cold even as we stand here and speak!  Let us get on with the hunt!"  Clearly, Houwlou is very much in his element now, and anxious to begin the pursuit in earnest.  (And, no, we're not pursuing "Ernest", either!  )

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2009)

Harnrey will give as comforting a reply as possible, " Sir, If it is possible, we will bring him back. If we cannot find hime, we will report to you as such. Now the trail grows faint and i must leave for now." The wizard will pat the troubled man on the shoulder and leave the older couple to comfort each other.

Now he re-joins the group for the pursuit of Ernest, or somethng like that. . .


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2009)

*Keeland*

The elf puts his keen eyes to work assisting the trackers in the group as needed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2009)

*Into the Scrub*

Sunlight wanes as the party heads north from the camp, following the faint traces left by the alleged Pugwampis. Shadows spear out long from every rock and bush, and there's something very creepy in the afternoon air. Houwlou's hackles make a stiff brush as they stand up stiff from his neck, and _everyone_ is on edge and looking in every direction to make certain sure nothing's sneaking up on them.

About a quarter mile from the camp tracks similar to those found by Houwlou are plentiful, and obvious enough that everyone in the party can see them. Houwlou also finds tracks from a goat headed in the same direction as the dog tracks.

A few hundred yards later, the sun drops completely behind the shoulder of a mountain to the west. Darkness falls quickly in the mountains, and within a few minutes full dark will descend.

Tension ratchets up another notch, and everyone gets the inexplicable feeling that something terrible is about to happen. A cry rings out through the rapidly cooling mountain air . . . it sounds eerily like the wail of a child in pain.

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge (Nature) checks, _por favor_.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

H's Knowledge (Nature) skill is +7, and his check is: 18
Houwlou's Knowledge(Nature) check (1d20+7=18)

Houwlou looks thoughtful for a moment as he tries to recall what sort of creature he knows that makes such a call.  (OOC:  Hmmmmm....  Pending results of skill check)

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2009)

[sblock=OOC for Leif]It's a Goat![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"That voice, that voice, I _know_ that voice!  One moment!  It's a GOAT!  That hideous, mournful wail is a goat!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2009)

*Rescuing Rombard*

A short way farther on you find yourselves at the edge of a very dense growth of cacti. Rombard's bleating is becoming more frantic and that creepy feeling in the air ratchets up another notch.

It is now fully dark, but Keeland, Houwlou and Aodhán can see the goat thrashing around about 25 feet into the cactus patch. It's tethered to one of the cacti with a hairy, knotted rope and it's likely that it's attempts to escape are causing it some fairly significant injury (these cactus needles are _long_).

[sblock=OOC]I'll need to know whether each of you is moving into the cactus. It will take 3 rounds of careful maneuvering through the cactus to avoid being stuck, and requires an Acrobatics check (DC 15) every round.

You're other option (besides letting poor Rombard bleed to death) is to barrel on through - this will inflict some damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou does NOT enter the cactus patch at this time.  "Poor Rombard!  Tough break for the kid!"

[sblock=Eeeeesh]Pun fully intended[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2009)

[sblock=rules question] does hand of the apprintice _*have*_ to be a weapon? can it instead be the rope in the cactice tethering the goat? can I use the hand to lead the goat without endangering the party?[/sblock]









*OOC:*


ok, rules question has been answwered, however there are mitigating circumstances on the question, so harn will now act: 







Harnrey, conjurer hope his armor and magic training can keep him safe in the catice patch. he starts to follow what looks like a possible path through the needls of excruciating pain...

He pulls out a sunrod and strikes the tip creating light to see by, the procedes into the patch.

acrobatics check:
1d20+2=7 

ouch!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 26, 2009)

Aodhán will shake his head as the wizard tries to navigate the prickly cacti:

"Get behind me boyo, I've clear a path for us!" the dwarf cries out as he pulls forth his waraxe and begins hacking a path through the plants.


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou bravely stands guard outside the sticker patch to make sure that no interlopers take us at unawares.
[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2009)

*In the Cactus Patch*

Harnry begins his slow, careful way through the cactus patch and gets about ten feet in before getting thoroughly poked in the leg for . . . wait for it . . . _one point of damage!_

Aodhán pulls out his whopping war axe and begins carving a way through the cactus patch . . . the plants prove tough, their fibrous bodies resisting the edge of his axe, and he doesn't seem to be wielding it with his usual deft skill. Cactus juice coats the shaft and it slips round in his fingers, and the usually stolid dwarf finds himself slipping around as well. Several times he almost loses his footing! Eventually he makes it through, leaving a narrow path for the others to follow.

Harn and Kecil follow the dwarf through the patch, and the three adventurers find themselves standing on a thin strip of open land at the edge of a 15-foot wide ravine. A casual glance down the edge reveals a huge multi-armed, wickedly barbed cactus dominating the ground 10 feet below the ledge, almost directly below where the sad little goat Rombard has been lazily tied to a scrub bush. The goat is covered in cactus quills and is frantically pulling at the rope, bleating at maximum volume.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2009)

"quite the prickly situation, eh guys?" says the wizard as he pulls out the needle.

"who is good at climbing down to a pincusion?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]The goat is actually up here at the top of the ravine w/ you, but it's gonna take a Handle Animal check to get it to calm down enough to lead it out safely. For some reason the sight of humans isn't calming it as it should.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

OOC:  Handle Animal check, eh? Dagnabbit!

Houwlou begins the dreaded arduous process of talking himself into entering the field of flesh-piercing cacti.  "Oh, brother!  Didn't you guys learn anything about animals?"
[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2009)

"Um, I should have thought of this before, but how do you lead a goat out of a cactus patch?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2009)

*Keeland*

Keeland draws his old sword and hacks experimentally at the nearest cacti to determine how hard it would be to clear a path.


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

OOC:  Houwlou is just +6 on Handle Animal, but that may be the best in the party?  Oh, I hope someone can beat that!
[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Keeland draws his old sword and hacks experimentally at the nearest cacti to determine how hard it would be to clear a path.




[sblock=OOC]There's a fairly narrow path cleared by Aodhán already - enough to drop the DC on the Acrobatics checks to 12. The cacti are tough. I would be the work of some while to widen the path.[/sblock]



Leif said:


> OOC:  Houwlou is just +6 on Handle Animal, but that may be the best in the party?  Oh, I hope someone can beat that!




[sblock=OOC]I can't be sure without looking, but I think Houwlou is likely the _only_ one with Handle Animal (it's a 'Trained Only' skill and not a class skill for anyone else). Looks like the Ranger - Servant of Nature and Steward of the Green - is going to actually have to be Rangerly . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2009)

*OOC:*


Harnrey has no ranks at all in handle animal


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2009)

mowgli said:


> [sblock=ooc]i can't be sure without looking, but i think houwlou is likely the _only_ one with handle animal.... Looks like the ranger is going to actually have to be rangerly . . .[/sblock]



Nuts!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2009)

Just about everything bad that _can_ happen does as Houwlou makes his way through the narrow path hewn by Aodhán - he stumbles over roots, catches his tail on a cactus, slips on cactus juice, etc. He does manage to avoid taking any damage . . . just. He finally makes it to the rest of the group and begins trying to calm the terrified goat.

[sblock=Leif]Make two Handle Animal checks (DC 15) and take the worse of the two, please.[/sblock]

Are y'all leaving him tied until Houwlou gets him calmed down?


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Two DC 15 Handle Animal checks, the worst one applies:
1d20+6=11 ; 1d20+6=9
Two Handle Animal Checks (worst applies) (1d20+6=9, 1d20+6=11) [This was easy - neither one of the checks is particularly good. ]

"Come along now, Rombard.  Oh my!  Careful there, you clumsy-ass goat!!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Now that Houwlou's done his Ranger thing, is anyone going to do anything with the frantic goat? Also, the 'Pugwampi' tracks led directly into the cactus patch . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]...Also, the 'Pugwampi' tracks led directly into the cactus patch . . .[/sblock]



OOC:  Well THAT figures! Looks like we get to go back in there, huh?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2009)

OOC: Oh, what the heck . . . let's make this easy!

IC:

As Houwlou tries to calm the terrified Rombard, there is an enraged screech from off to the left and the ugliest little thing you've ever seen in your life charges out from behind a rock (it does not close with the party).

[sblock=OOC]For the duration of this encounter, every time you roll a d20, please roll it twice and take the lesser of the two rolls.

Let's have some initiative![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

OOC:  Houwlou's initiative = 7
H's init (1d20+1=11, 1d20+1=7)

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2009)

OOC: Initiative (1d20+2=22, 1d20+2=16)

Keeland readies his bow and aims at the ugly little critter.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2009)

1d20+2=6, 1d20+2=14

"Dang cactice!"curses the wizard as it seems his every move is slowed by his clothing getting caught on some needle somewhere. he finally gets one of his hands free as he raises it to cast a spell.

he speaks a few words and gestures and a patch of caltrops are summened on the ground near the pugiwhumpi. (trying to cast them in the path of the moveing creature.


----------



## Leif (Jun 29, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou draws a javelin from the quiver on his waist and lets it fly at the pugwampi. 1d20+2=11, 1d6+3=8   The Olcán gets ALL of his wolfish ass behind the throw, but, sadly, this is more than was required, and the javelin goes sailing well over the pugwampi's li'l' noggin.
[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2009)

Initiative
Pugwampi: 21
Keeland: 16
Aodhán: 10
Houwlou: 07
Kecil: 07
Harnry: 06

Target Decision (Alphabetical by First Name) (1d5=2) = Harnry

The little jackal-man's malevolent gaze sharpens as it focuses on Harnry and belts forth a piercing scream. The Wizard feels the battle axe on his back begin to vibrate, emitting a tone that matches the pitch of the Pugwampi's scream.

[sblock=OOC]Harnry, make two Will saves, please, taking the worse.

Actions/Rolls?

David, Caltrops doesn't appear in the PFRPG, where can I find it?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Caltrops is in the spell compendium, sorry. I ment to copy and paste that info.

but first a will save....[/sblock]

1d20+5=7, 1d20+5=19

(I am hating this creature already!)

[sblock=caltrops]Caltrops
School; Conjuration (Creation)
Level: Sorcerer/wizard 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Area: See text
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description
A caltrops spell covers one 5-foot-by-5- foot square with caltrops. Every time a creature moves into an area covered by caltrops or spends a round fighting while standing in such an area, it might step on one. The caltrops make one attack roll (+0 melee) against the creature. For this attack, the target’s shield and deflection bonuses do not count, nor does its armor bonus for armor worn. A target wearing shoes or other footwear gains a +2 armor bonus to Armor Class (which does count). If the caltrops succeed on the attack, the creature has stepped on one. A successful attack by a caltrop deals 1 point of damage. If the target is Small, Medium, or Large, its land speed is reduced by one-half because of the injury. This movement penalty lasts for 24 hours, until the creature is successfully treated with a DC 15 Heal check, or until it receives at least 1 point of magical healing. A charging or running creature must immediately stop if it steps on a caltrop. Any creature moving at half speed or slower can pick its way through a bed of caltrops with no trouble. The DM judges the effectiveness of caltrops against unusual opponents or opponents outside the size range given above. A giant centipede, for example, can scramble among the caltrops with no chance of hurting itself, and a fire giant wearing thick, massive boots might be immune to their attacks. For every two caster levels beyond 1st, you can affect an additional 5-foot by- 5-foot square, and the caltrops’ attack bonus increases by 1. Thus, you affect two squares at 3rd level (+1 melee), three at 5th level (+2 melee), four at 7th level (+3 melee), and a maximum of five at 9th level or higher (+4 melee maximum). Multiple caltrops spells (or mundane caltrops) occupying the same space have no additional effect.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2009)

The butt-ugly, pugnacious little imp gibbers and capers madly as Harnry's most prized possession, the axe passed down to him by his father, rings like a bell and shatters into a hundred pieces. Shards tinkle down into the neck of the wizard's leather armor.


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2009)

OOC:  Incidentally, _caltrops_ is on p. 42 of the Spell Compendium, for anyone who cares and doesn't already know.


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou flings a second javelin at the pugwampi. H's 2nd javelin at pugwampi (1d20+2=15, 1d6+3=7)

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2009)

Leif said:


> Houwlou flings a second javelin at the pugwampi. H's 2nd javelin at pugwampi (1d20+2=15, 1d6+3=7)




[sblock=Houwlou]Sorry, I should have been more specific in my last 'call for actions post.' We're still in the first round; I need TH rolls for Keeland and actions/rolls for Aodhán. Assuming the PP (Pugnacious Pugwampi) survives all that (and Harnry's caltrops), he'll get another action before the party goes again.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 30, 2009)

Aodhán will call upon his god for the divine aid for his ranged allies attacks against this most offensive foe, then move as close to it as he can.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast _Blessed Aim_ all allies within 50' get +2 on ranged attack rolls
Move 20' however I can get closest.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Houwlou]Sorry, I should have been more specific in my last 'call for actions post.' We're still in the first round; I need TH rolls for Keeland and actions/rolls for Aodhán. Assuming the PP (Pugnacious Pugwampi) survives all that (and Harnry's caltrops), he'll get another action before the party goes again.[/sblock]



[sblock=GM Mowgli]Since my attack roll will now be a 17 thanks to the Blessed Aim, I'll keep this roll for next round if you'll let me? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2009)

Leif said:


> [sblock=GM Mowgli]Since my attack roll will now be a 17 thanks to the Blessed Aim, I'll keep this roll for next round if you'll let me? [/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]Surely you may, it was a legit roll. But you'll still have to roll another and take the worse of the two . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2009)

[sblock=sigh!]







Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Leif]Surely you may, it was a legit roll. But you'll still have to roll another and take the worse of the two . . .[/sblock]



Ok, fair enough[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2009)

*Round One Wrap, Pugwampi's Action in Round Two*

Keeland's arrow is right on target, zipping on a wire at the Pugwampi's tiny little head and causing the obnoxious little beast to shriek in fear. However, just before the bolt strikes home a vulture flies through the battlefield and takes the arrow in the chest. The Pugwampi's shrieks turn to cackles and it capers about madly.

Aodhán's clear voice rings out into the night as he calls on Lonrach to bend fate in the favor of his allies. A feeling of . . . _anticipation_ . . . fills the air and the Abhac Cleric advances menacingly on the Pugwampi's position.

Houwlou hurls a javelin at the little dog man, but his concentration is blown by his amazement at the fate of Keeland's arrow and his own missile flies harmlessly over the edge of the ravine and clatters down into the arms of the huge cactus below.

Kecil stoops quickly and snatches up a rock, but his aim is disrupted as Harnry bumps him in the process of casting his Caltrops cantrip.

The wizard winces at the feel of sharp shards of metal sliding into his leather jerkin but manages to maintain his concentration. At his sharply spoken word and abrupt gesture, a patch of glittering caltrops appears around the Pugwampi's feet.

Still gibbering and yipping, the little dog headed creature drops his bow and draws a rusty dagger when he sees Aodhán approaching. His blow with the dagger slips under the dwarf's shield but is turned on his sturdy scale mail.

Initiative
Pugwampi: 21 (Done)
Keeland: 16
Aodhán: 10
Houwlou: 07
Kecil: 07
Harnry: 06

[sblock=OOC]To Hit Rolls (Keeland) (1d20+5=10, 1d20+5=16)

Second To Hit Roll (Houwlou) (1d20+2=4)

To Hit (Kecil) (1d20+4=11, 1d20+4=10)

Target Choice (Alphabetical by First Name) (1d5=1) - Aodhán
To Hit (Pugwampi) (1d20+3=17)

Actions? _*(Please don't forget that any d20 roll - including To Hit rolls, saving throws, initiatives, etc. must be rolled twice and the lesser of the two rolls applied).*_

Leif, this means I'll need another To Hit roll for Houwlou, and take the lesser of this roll and the 17 from before.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 1, 2009)

Smiling as his armour turns aside the blade, Aodhán taps his armour with his axe-carrying fist. "This here's dwarven made, yer gonna need something a lot bigger than that to get through it" the dwarf taunts as he brings down his axe on the creature, but his concentration is off as he gloats and the attack is easily sidestepped.

[sblock=OOC]
Attack roll (1d20+3=9, 1d20+3=14) I'm assuming that'll miss, I won't bother with damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2009)

*Keeland Iuthar*

Muttering angrily to himself at his poor performance, Keeland quickly knocks another shaft and draws it to the kiss ring. This time his arrow flies true, whistling just under Aodhán's armpit as he raises his axe and slamming into the Pugwampi's dog-ugly face. The tiny creature flies back through the air and smacks into the cactus behind, ending his trajectory hanging from arrow and needles.  The Abhác's war axe slams into the dirt and rock in the space the Pugwampi occupied at the start of his swing.

[sblock=Rolls]To Hit (1d20+7=27, 1d20+7=27)
Crit Confirm (1d20+7=20, 1d20+7=26)

Damage (3d8+3=12)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Good shot, Keeland!  Really most excellent," says Houwlou as he proceeds to draw another javelin from his quiver.

[sblock=OOC]How many more targets are there, if any?[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2009)

*End of the Fight*

There are no more targets in evidence, and now that the one is (thoroughly) dead that feeling of dread is gone from the air. Also, now that the vicious little creature is no longer whispering to Rombard about all the different ways to prepare goat for eating the poor creature has settled down somewhat.

Kecil gives a sharp "Hssst! Quiet for a moment . . . what's that noise?"

Over the sound of everyone's labored breathing after the fight can be heard a faint groaning sound coming from down in the ravine.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2009)

Harn angrily shakes the metel shards off himself and then takes the sunrod and himself to the edge and takes a look.


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Instantly snapping back to alertness, Houwlou matches Harnry stride for stride as he moves to the lip of the ravine.  "Careful there, Harnry!  There's mischief afoot in these parts, as we've well seen just now."

OOC:  Does Houwlou see what's making the noise? 

[sblock=stat block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2009)

*Over the Edge*

Harn and Houwlou are greeted by the sight of a very battered looking young man caught in the huge cactus below. It doesn't look as though he was any too comfortable even before Houwlou's javelin pierced his thigh . . . but on the bright side rescuing said human would also return the javelin to Houwlou.

The man is plainly still alive and in some pain both from the javelin and the cactus. Once he makes it over to the edge, Aodhán's practiced eye also picks out some interesting angles to the limbs that indicate possible sprains or dislocations. He squints in the sudden glare of the sunrod and grits his teeth around another groan.


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Well, what do you know about that!  I was afraid that was a clean miss, but I hit someone that I didn't even know was over there!"  Houwlou smugly pats himself on the back.  "Say, you don't suppose he might be on _our_ side, do you?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2009)

*Over the Edge*

"This belongs to _you_? Would you like it back? I suppose I'm really glad you came along when you did - the leg's just a flesh wound, I think, and so long as you retrieve the javelin (and me along with it) it's far better than dying of exposure and thirst."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2009)

"and needle punctures" says Harn as he starts looking for some rope, "can you climb up?  And yes, the javalin is _his_" says the mage, nodding toward howlou.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2009)

*Over the Edge*

"I can at least tie the rope around myself and help as you pull me up. I am Radoon."

(OOC: _ray-doon_)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2009)

"Uh, Guys?I for got to pack some rope, any one have any?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"A moment, please, Harnry.  We know nothing of this fellow, so how is it that you are so willing to instantly trust him?  He may have been placed in his predicament as punishment for some heinous crime.  Ok, probably not, I suppose.....but STILL!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2009)

"Well I can't do much more with out any rope, so I am at a stand still anyway. If you wish to interragate him while he suffers in that rather painful predictament, by all means go ahead. I am going to retrive that ugly little fiend that we just vanquished and have it stuffed or something."


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou's rope is safely stowed in Puddin's saddlebags.  He'll retrieve it and prepare to lower a line to the stranger.  "How are you planning to do this, anyway, once you can reach the rope," Houwlouw asks?

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2009)

*Radoon*

"Well, sir, I suppose I'll tie the rope 'round my waist or chest and try to walk up the wall as you gentlemen pull from up there. It's going to hurt like all the Hells but the alternatives are slim and none. I do appreciate the help.  I suppose I should take your javelin out of my leg before I try to make it up, though."

So saying, he draws a dagger and bites down on the leather hilt, grasps the javelin shaft firmly in both hands and draws it smoothly out, groaning just a little with the pain. He slides the javelin between his pack and his back and proceeds to tie the rope around his chest, then quietly waits for you all to come to a decision about how to help him.


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou does his best impersonation of a bridge abutment, takes the rope in one hand, with the standing end going up his back, over the opposite shoulder, and holds it firmly in his other hand.  The running end is what Radoon has around him.

"Ok, men, all together now, HEAVE!" 

OOC:  The idea being that Houwlou is the anchor, and the others heave on the rope between Houwlou and Radoon.

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2009)

*Radoon*

You have Radoon up out of the cactus in fairly short order, though the climb is definitely not easy on him. He restores Houwlou's javelin with a slight bow and a grimace of pain (this guy's not gonna make it back to the camp without some help - a shoulder to lean on at least).

"Captain Cruin gave me descriptions of those I was to meet, and I can't imagine there are too many parties around with an Olcán, an Abhac, an Áilleacht, a BeagDaonna. As I said before, I am Radoon, and I have a message for Kecil. It is not urgent, and if you don't mind I'd prefer to wait until I get some of my wounds taken care of before delivering it."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2009)

Harn does indeed help to retrieve the poor amn with howlou. he then retrievs the dead pug wannabe.


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Somewhat embarrassed that he thought this new ally was an enemy, Houwlou's tail sinks down between his legs, and, if not for his facial fur, his face would probably be beet red.  "Please forgive the rough welcome that I first offered.....um....  Radoon, is it?  Yes, we do make for a motley bunch, don't we?   We're not likely to be mistaken for any other group, that's for sure!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2009)

for just the briefest of momnets it seemed that harnrey has a smirk of "i told you so" on his face. or so it seemed.


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

For a not so brief moment, a snarl comes across Houwlou's face that clearly and unmistakably says "Oh, BITE me!" to Harnrey.  [just call him "Ornery Harnrey", or better yet, "Hornery" for short! ]

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2009)

"ooooo! is the big bad wolf hungry?" He hold up the perferated pugnatious pugwumpi that has passed on in front of howlou.


----------



## Leif (Jul 5, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Ugh!  I'd rather eat my own vomit!"  (OOC: no comment, please, from the peanut gallery about dogs eating their own vomit!)

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 5, 2009)

*Kecil*

Kecil grins widely at the group before speaking.

"Well, come along then my friends. Let's get this teeny little corpse back to the Lady Almah before it rots so Radoon can fulfill his mission."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2009)

Harnrey follows Kecil back to camp.


----------



## Leif (Jul 6, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Yes, by all means, let's hurry back to Lady Almah with all speed!"

Houwlou does not 'follow' anyone back, but moves back to the camp alongside Kecil with all of the woodland savvy that he can muster.

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2009)

Harnrey patiently presents the perfectly perferated pugnatious pugwampi with the petrified look at that the time of its passing.









*OOC:*


 how did i do with that Lief?


----------



## Leif (Jul 6, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Harnrey patiently presents the perfectly perferated pugnatious pugwampi with the petrified look at that the time of its passing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOC:  hmmmm....perhaps passably, Padawan.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2009)

*Keeland*

Joining the others on the return trip, Keeland is troubled. This strange little creature seems to bring ill luck to those around it. Could the mission be doomed to fail because of a nearby nest. He keeps his own council as he considers the future.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 13, 2009)

Aodhan will join the others after doing his best to patch up the injured human and will offer his support for the journey back to camp. A nice benefit of that is he won't have to carry the corpse back, what with its bad mojo and all.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2009)

*Back at Base Camp . . .*

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to zip through a few things here in the interest of moving forward . . .[/sblock]

The party makes it back to the caravan camp and approaches the Lady Almah's tent, stopping only to return Rombard to his master, Hadrod.

[sblock=Returning Rombard]The old camel driver is ecstatic with the return of his favorite goat - he capers about and weeps with joy, makes much of the party members and then takes Rombard off to care for the poor goat's wounds.[/sblock]

[sblock=Interview with Almah]She bids you enter, and once inside quickly takes possession of the Pugwampi corpse. She looks very pleased, and thanks you warmly for solving the mystery and clearing the name of her hireling. She sends for Dashki and give him the news once he is inside. The greasy looking fellow stands before her with a vindicated look on his face, and asks Almah for the boon of possession of the corpse - which she grants. (The next time you see him he's got the corpse hung by a tiny little noose on the end of his staff).

To each of the party she gives a bonus of 50 gold pieces for successful conclusion to the mystery.

"Hmmm. Surely a solitary creature this small could not cause so much chaos . . . there must be more of them around. I know an abandoned monastery about five miles from here that would make an excellent staging area for your sorties into Kelmarane to clear it for our use. We'll leave for there at first light tomorrow.

Will there be anything else?"[/sblock]

Once the interview is over, Radoon takes Kecil aside and speaks with him for a few moments. The little halfling returns to the group wringing his hands anxiously. "Radoon has brought me word of a situation within the Bees that I'm commanded to attend to. He and I must leave immediately and report back to headquarters for an extended mission in another location. I'm truly sorry . . . I thought I'd found a new family, but it seems my destiny says otherwise. Perhaps we'll meet again!"


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

To Lady Almah, Houwlou says, "No, Lady, there is nothing else for my part now, except to thank you."  Houwlou bows low and kisses Lady Almah's hand with unexpected tenderness.

Later, to Kecil he says, "Chin up, Cub!  We may yet find our scents mingling once more.  Stay faithful to the Bees, and watch your back!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2009)

to the old camel driver he simply smiles and moves with the others to Lady Almah's Tent.

in lady Alma's tent, Harnrey remains quiet.

To dashkar, harnrey has an appologetic look. later when he sees the pugmupi hanging by a noose he walks over to him and says, "Well, I was going to have it stuffed and mounted, but that seems to work well."

when the bonus gold is handed out, He simply bows and takes the gold.

To the rest of his party he says," Five miles to the monestary, eh? how fast does a caravan move?"


----------



## renau1g (Jul 14, 2009)

"Thank you m'lady" Aodhan says and will add the gold to his pouch. 

At the words their ally is leaving, the Abhac cleric places his hand on Kecil's shoulders and says, "Do not worry, we'll probably be back soon and we'll catch up to you then. Just think we'll all have some stories to tell over a nice cold mug of ale."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2009)

*Keeland*

The elf accepts the bonus with a smile and a bow. "Thank you M'lady." He considers how he might spend the windfall.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 17, 2009)

*Investing the Monastery*

The next day, Kecil and Radoon depart to make their way back to Saor Ghabháltas and the caravan packs up to make its inexorable way along the mountain path to the monastery. Along the way, Almah makes it a point to spend some time with the Bees, telling you what she knows of the place - which is not much.

"The Monastery of St. Vardishal was once holy ground for Sarenrae (Goddess of Redemption and the Sun). About 20 years ago it was invaded and destroyed by a mad cult from Kelmarane, it's monks put to death. The place has been an empty ruin since, though I don't doubt it's infested with local wildlife by now. I ask that you clear it out so that we can have a safe base from which to stage our attacks on Kelmarane."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2009)

"Sounds like a good, logical start." says Harnrey, nodding sagely.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2009)

*Keeland*

"Great, more of the cursed Pugwumpis," laments Keeland under his breath. But despite his sense of foreboding his tries to concentrate and think of what he might have picked up over the years about St. Vardishal and Sarenrae as well as Cult activity around Kelmarane. 

OOC: Knowledge Religion and Knowledge History (1d20+3=20, 1d20+7=10)


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Not to worry, Keeland!  I expect we can make fairly quick work of any _slugwampis_ that we find there.  If they are defending their home turf, I imagine that they will be more willing to fight toe-to-toe, or, at least, I hope so."

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 17, 2009)

Aodhán will join Keeland in attempting to recall any further information about the previous divine occupants.

[sblock=OOC]
Know (religions) (1d20+9=16) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 17, 2009)

Aodhán is aware that the monastery was founded about 200 years ago by priests of Sarenrae.

It is common knowledge that Sarenrae values redemption and healing - she's a genuinely _nice_ goddess who treats every one with courtesy and grace. Even the evil gods, demons and devils are treated kindly by her (with the exception of Rovagug, the mad god of chaos and destruction - she and he have 'irreconcilable differences' in outlook and there's a _lot_ of bad history there) in the hopes that they can be turned from their evil paths. On the other hand, she's no milksop. Once it becomes apparent that her encouragement and kindness will not be effective she is fully capable of using the scimitar she favors to excise that evil from the mortal realm.

After extended thought, Keeland recalls something about a legend that the founders of the monastery were led to the spot by some supernatural force, but is unable to remember anything further at this point.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2009)

Harnrey must have not picked up those books as he has no knowledge of religeon or history. (read: 0 ranks)


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou sees Harney's downcast expression and feels compelled to offer a bit of encouragement:  "Fret not, mighty Wizard!  At least we have these more eggheaded gentlemen to regale us with all of the useless information we could ever want, while we grounded souls are content with our more practical knowledge." 

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2009)

*Keeland*

The elf smiles at his gruff companion. "Well if you've no interest in what I have for your head, I shall share no more and instead give you a song to encourage your feet. That seems to be where you do your thinking thus far." With that he strikes up a merry traveling song. 

_Upon the hearth the fire is red,
Beneath the roof there is a bed;
But not yet weary are our feet,
Still round the corner we may meet
A sudden tree or standing stone
That none have seen but we alone.
Tree and flower, leaf and grass,
Let them pass! Let them pass!
Hill and water under sky,
Pass them by! Pass them by!

Still round the corner there may wait
A new road or a secret gate,
And though we pass them by today,
Tomorrow we may come this way
And take the hidden paths that run
Towards the Moon or to the Sun.
Apple, thorn, and nut and sloe,
Let them go! Let them go!
Sand and stone and pool and dell,
Fare you well! Fare you well!

Home is behind, the world ahead,
And there are many paths to tread
Through shadows to the edge of night,
Until the stars are all alight.
Then world behind and home ahead,
We'll wander back to home and bed.
Mist and twilight, cloud and shade,
Away shall fade! Away shall fade!
Fire and lamp and meat and bread,
And then to bed! And then to bed!_

OOC: With thanks to JRRT.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 20, 2009)

After relating the information to the others, Aodhán deadpans"Well, it sounds like a pleasant place, well as long as none of those slain monks get mad at us for being in their place"


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwou just snarls at Keeland [because he's not in the mood to sing or be sung at] and does his best to ignore the insult.  To Aodhán he says, "What do you suppose the chances are that our good monks left behind some re-animated guardians?  I do so hate the undead!"

* OOC: H's Favored Enemy = Undead!

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 20, 2009)

"As do I my hairy friend. I'm not thinking that they left them behind, but sometimes they rise if murdered or....well... really there's a million or so reasons _why_they rise. I doubt the monks left them on purpose though."Aodhán replies. 

[sblock=Leif]
10k posts... nice
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"I see.  Well, that is something of a relief.  Any undead who are present will not have been placed there as intentional guardians, but will be a more 'random' occurrence of necrotic filth.  Strange how I find that somehow comforting, isn't it?" remarks the bemused Olcán.

[sblock=Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2009)

*Keeland*

"Well, perhaps I can take some comfort in nice normal sized foes even if they are undead as opposed to the massively over sized Gnoll we faced," adds Keeland in an attempt a levity.


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Should we find any of those who have cheated death by walking about and cavorting with unholy glee after their tickets to the afterlife have been fully punched, then I shall take particular pleasure in speeding them upon their journey to hell with all possible dispatch!  I do so loathe the undead!"  As he says this, Houwlou will cast about to make sure that he can detect no stench of any undead in the immediate vicinity.  If he does smell their stink, then IT'S ON, DADDY-O!

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 21, 2009)

"Well shall we go and see what's happening there now, as much as I like speculating and all." Aodhán asks.


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Yes, let's do just that!  I'll march right alongside you, priest, so that I can be handy to destroy any unlife that is able to stand before your radiant, holy presence!"

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kitties??]
I MISS the kitties, renau1g! Wahhh!!!
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 21, 2009)

[sblock=Kitties]
The zombies ate them, although zombie kitties would be terrible cute and scary
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2009)

Leif said:


> "I see.  Well, that is something of a relief.  Any undead who are present will not have been placed there as intentional guardians, but will be a more 'random' occurrence of necrotic filth.  Strange how I find that somehow comforting, isn't it?" remarks the bemused Olcán.




you find comfort in strange things.



renau1g said:


> "Well shall we go and see what's happening there now, as much as I like speculating and all." Aodhán asks.




yes, let us not terry. we have a contract to keep, and mile to go before we sleep.



> [sblock=Kitties??]
> I MISS the kitties, renau1g! Wahhh!!!
> [/sblock]






renau1g said:


> [sblock=Kitties]
> The zombies ate them, although zombie kitties would be terrible cute and scary
> [/sblock]




would that be the zombies on the lawn?


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2009)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=Kitties]
> The zombies ate them, although zombie kitties would be terrible cute and scary
> [/sblock]



[sblock=JUDGE Ryan]Sheesh!  Give a guy a little title like Judge, and all of a sudden he thinks he can just feed kitties to zombies at will, and suffer no repercussions from the ASPCA* or the ZPTB**.

[SBLOCK=*]american society for the prevention of cruelty to animals[/sblock]

[sblock=**]Zombies are People Too, Butthead![/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2009)

Leif said:


> [sblock=JUDGE Ryan]Sheesh!  Give a guy a little title like Judge, and all of a sudden he thinks he can just feed kitties to zombies at will, and suffer no repercussions from the ASPCA* or the ZPTB**.
> 
> [SBLOCK=*]american society for the prevention of cruelty to animals[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=**]Zombies are People Too, Butthead![/sblock][/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]I'm enjoying the heck out of this (I was a fan of the kitties as well, but I also like the zombies). Could we perhaps move it to the OOC thread and continue?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2009)

*Approaching the Monastery*

Eventually Almah declares a stop, and the caravan grinds to a halt in a slight depression - a bowl formation that should serve fairly well to hide the encampment. Tents go up, campfires are lit and the merchants and mercenaries settle in. There is still some daylight left, and Almah suggests that just over the lip of the bowl will be a good place to get a view of the monastery.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2009)

"we need to set up guards" Harnrey will go to the indicated lip of the bowl and view the monistary, but will walk the parimiter to find good guard hiding spots.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 22, 2009)

Aodhán will volunteer to lead any night watch required, his inborn ability to see in the dark should come in quite handy. Looking to Houwlou, the Abhac cleric says "You are skilled at remaining out of sight, yes? Maybe it would be best if just you went over the lip to scout around and get a look at any threats there so we can better prepare"


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Since Harnrey is busying himself performing a Ranger's duties, Houwlou will make himself available to shout out advice and directions to the workaholic wizard while he helps to get the cooking fires lighted, water set to boil, etc., and just lays around some like a big, lazy wolf.

"No, no, not there, Harnrey, that's right, on the lee side, good!"

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2009)

Leif said:


> Since Harnrey is busying himself performing a Ranger's duties, Houwlou will make himself available to shout out advice and directions to the workaholic wizard while he helps to get the cooking fires lighted, water set to boil, etc., and just lays around some like a big, lazy wolf.
> 
> "No, no, not there, Harnrey, that's right, on the lee side, good!"




Harnrey will walk up to the wolf, raise his right index finger and say "Xip-pho!" and ignight the tip of his finger and say, "I think i know of a fire that needs to be lit." the flam remains on his finger even when a gust of wind blows. (prestidigitation)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2009)

*Keeland*

As others set about establishing camp, Keeland finds himself drawn to the edge of the depression. He can't help but creep up and take a peek at their objective. He takes care not to be seen.


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*



Scott DeWar said:


> Harnrey will walk up to the wolf, raise his right index finger and say "Xip-pho!" and ignight the tip of his finger and say, "I think i know of a fire that needs to be lit." the flam remains on his finger even when a gust of wind blows. (prestidigitation)



Houwlou stands, bares his fangs, and says, "Then why don't you light it, Wizard?"

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2009)

"Yes, it is getting rather cold so why don't we get a fire going?" Aodhán steps in the middle of the two, then whispers "We don't want word getting back to the Bees about this, they might think it's not professional" to the duo so their current employer doesn't hear


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou smiles his wolfish smile and whispers back, "Relax, Aodhán, I wouldn't break our wizard this early in our association.   But, you're right, let's see what useful tasks there are to do."  Then he winks at Harnrey.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 23, 2009)

Scotley said:


> As others set about establishing camp, Keeland finds himself drawn to the edge of the depression. He can't help but creep up and take a peek at their objective. He takes care not to be seen.




Keeland creeps up to the lip of the bowl, drops to his belly and peers over. Down slope to the east he gets his first peek at the ruins of the monastery that will be their home and base of operations for the foreseeable future.

It is fairly large - he estimates about 300' by 200'. He can see into the ruins of the nave from his elevated position due to the collapse of much of the ceiling. It is a huge hallway littered with bits of debris ranging form tiny rocks to enormous sections of collapsed masonry. Several jagged pillars remain in the hallway as well. The western wall has collapsed in two long expanses as well, and scrub brush and a light patchy carpet of weeds have invaded through the openings.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 23, 2009)

"Of coulse, I was only thinking of this pile of wood that you have here." he then takes his lit finger and ignights the campfire, a reeely big grin on his face.

"What did you two think I ment?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Well, since you ask, Harnrey, I must say that I had absolutely no idea at all.  I have never been able to readily read the thoughts of others, and alien creatures like wizards are worst than most as subjects for such endeavors."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2009)

*Keeland*

Watching just a little longer for signs of life, Keeland then carefully makes his way back down to the others and describes what he has seen. "It is pretty run down, but I think we can make it defensible and maybe even get a little shelter from the elements there."


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"More than a little shelter, I should think, at least compared to what we have here in the open!"

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2009)

*Keeland*

"Well the walls have fared better than the roof, but as you say it should be better than nothing."


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Perhaps we can find a corner with two stable walls, and drape the tent across the space between the walls, which will give us almost one whole room, albeit with a very large, open doorway."

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 28, 2009)

"I wouldn't mind a bit o' earth over my head after being out under the stars for so many nights" Aodhán adds


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 29, 2009)

"worse case scenario, maybe we can find some palm fronds or other local vedgitation to coveer parts of the roof as well. At least in the drier regeons like this, we wont have rain coming down in sheets.


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Since there seem to be no objections, then . . . ."
Houwlou sets about making his plan (detailed a few posts ago) happen.









*OOC:*


 *sigh* it's always the warriors who have to do the dirty work,while the pampered spell-casting types lounge about and sip pina coladas. 







[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2009)

*Approaching the Monastery?*

The other members of the merchant train look on as the Bees harangue each other with the growing ease of association and shared danger.  Some of the more experienced mercs give each other knowing looks and shake their heads with slight grins at your seemingly nonchalant attitudes about moving into the ruined building below.

[sblock=OOC]So will you go ahead and make a foray to the monastery now? If so, I need a marching order . . .

(Time is early afternoon. I have no idea how swiftly a caravan can cover five miles through the mountains, so we're going to call it 1 mile an hour with a few stops.)

BTW - Only the roof over the large hallway is collapsed, _most_ of the rest looks in decent shape. I'm attaching a map that will give you an idea of the size and basic building shape, along with the parts you can see from up here.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 30, 2009)

Aodhan marches steadily in the second rank of the group.

[sblock=OOC]
I'm thinking if only can walk 1 abreast, Aodhan in second, with Houwlou leading? Harney in the rear
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 30, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou bravely takes point.  

"Somebody keep a light handy, please, in case we need it?"

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]
[sblock=renau1g]I totally love the new avatar!  So much so, that I had to swipe it. hehehe[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 30, 2009)

"I have one sunrod left. I can keep it handy."

Harnrey will take rear guard.

[sblock=mowgli's eyes only]serious, for mowgli only please [sblock=for the DM mowgli only]you better be mowgli at this time [sblock=a message for mowgli] I must have had a brain fart here. I seem to have not taken light as a cantrip. is there a way to backward history here enought to simply add that spell to his spell book? Please? pleas oh please? with a whip cream and cherry on top? ( buy your self a dark chokolet shake from steak and shake in my honore!)[/sblock] [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2009)

*Enter the Monastery*

[sblock=david's eyes only]serious, for david only please [sblock=for the Player david only]you better be david at this time [sblock=a message for david]My understanding is that all cantrips are available to Wizards (you can only prepare a certain number/day, of course). In this particular game that means all of the ones listed in the Pathfinder RPG - those from other sources require GM approval. Since Light is in the Beta, Harnry has access to it. However, he won't have it prepared today.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Marching Order noted. This being such a small group, I'll not worry with it in open or unconstricted spaces of course.[/sblock]

The ruined nave of the massive monastery appears empty as the party approaches. The afternoon sun of the high mountain scrublands pours into the hall through the collapsed ceiling, and from the bright daylit area nothing is visible of the shadowed areas under the intact roof of the rest of the structure.

(Same map applies as below).


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Before he enters the monastery, Houwlou will draw his sword with a snarl and raise his shield into a defensive posture.  "Grrrr, you can't be too careful when entering a place like this."

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]
[sblock=renau1g]love the new avatar![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 31, 2009)

Harnrey draws his dagger in one hand and has a stick in the other. He then looks down to his quarrel of crossbow bolts and counts them with the dagger point as a finger. with a thoughtful look he replaces his dagger and pulls out a bolt.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 4, 2009)

*Hmmm . . . What Now?*

The mercenary squad enters the nave of the ruined building cautiously, weapons at the ready. Silence broken only by the sighing of the breeze through the scrub and stones descends as you move into the huge hallway, but once they've stood a moment the normal buzzing of insects and other high desert sounds resumes.

There is just the hint of a familiar 'creepy' feeling in the air . . . Houwlou's hackles stand on end and Aodhán has to resist the strong urge to look around nervously.

It appears you share the nave with a lone (normally sized) scorpion basking on top of one of the fallen ceiling rocks . . . otherwise this area seems devoid of animal life.


----------



## Leif (Aug 5, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"What do you fellows think?  Should we suffer yon scorpion to continue its life, or snuff the essence from it with a rain of powerful blows and arcane might?  After all, it's not bothering us...but I do get that _creepy_ feeling that makes me want to kill something."

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 5, 2009)

_*shudder*_
"I don't think it is the scorpion we need worry about. I feel that same sensation from that pugwami from eaarlier in this journy.", shispers Harnrey


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"What do you suppose to be the source of the sensation, Harnrey?  Think you that there are pugwampis about, or something more.....sinister?"

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlouw]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2009)

in a soft, chilled whisper, Harnrey looks to the wolf man and say, "yes"


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou is somewhat confused by Harnrey's non-responsive answer to the question that he asked, since it was an 'either-or' question that could not be answered by a simple affirmative.  Nevertheless, regardless of the answer, Houwlou understands that ill has been fully boded, so he tightens his grip on his previously drawn longsword and casts about for a suitable target to attack.

"Grrrrrr, rowr, grrrrrr, let me at 'em," he softly growls.

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2009)

Aodhán will cast his gaze about the room, waiting, he was _sure_ something was here, but he wished the others would quit talking so he could concentrate.

[sblock=OOC]
j/k guys 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2009)

*Hmmm.*

After waiting for a few minutes (that feel like an hour) it begins to seem like nothing will present to the party for killing - at least not in this area.

The nave opens up into a larger shadowed area to the north, and a few doorways pierce the wall to the east.


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou carefully and assiduously applies his keen wolfish and ranger-trained senses to the floor of the building before them, studying it for any signs of passage by anything larger than a rabbit or squirrel.

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2009)

"With my ability to see in the dark, shall I go first and scout out the darkened area?" Aodhán asks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2009)

Leif said:


> Houwlou carefully and assiduously applies his keen wolfish and ranger-trained senses to the floor of the building before them, studying it for any signs of passage by anything larger than a rabbit or squirrel.




The stone and dirt of the nave's floor hold no tracks of such creatures that Houwlou can discern.


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"I can discern no signs of passage by any creatures that could be potential threats, but there may yet be foes before us that do not leave such signs, or else that know the location of entrances that we have not yet seen, so do be careful, Aodhán, and, in fact, my vision is almost equal to yours in this place, so I'll be right behind you, if not beside you."

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]The difficulty seeing into adjacent areas right now is due to the contrast between the full sunlight and the shadowy interior - from the size of the building you deduce that once you're inside low-light vision should suffice for most of the rooms. There may be a few completely interior rooms, and of course a lower level can't be eliminated as a possibility).[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 8, 2009)

"I think that with your ability to track, Houlou, you should take point here." says Harnrey, barely louder the a whisper.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 8, 2009)

"Aye, I'll be right behind you friend. Just don't expect me to scratch behind your ears" Aodhán tries to joke.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 8, 2009)

Harnrey smiles at Aodha'n's response.

"just don't make him mad, he might make you rub his belly."


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> "Aye, I'll be right behind you friend. Just don't expect me to scratch behind your ears" Aodhán tries to joke.





Scott DeWar said:


> Harnrey smiles at Aodha'n's response.
> "just don't make him mad, he might make you rub his belly."



Heeding the cleric's words, Houwlou advances to the front of the group to break trail.  "Yes I guess you're right.  This is my proper place, isn't it?  Oh, by the way, my ears are doing just fine now, thanks.....and you'd better watch out Harnrey.  If my leg starts to hike....well, you've been warned."

[sblock=Stat  Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Heading to the opening (North) or one of the doorways (East)?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2009)

*Keeland*

The elf readies his bow and follows the others. He goes over the words of the 'Light' song in his head as he advances in case he has need of it.


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou leads towards the opening to the north, proceeding cautiously, sword in hand and shield raised, his wolfish eyes glimmering above the top edge of his shield and a low growl beginning deep in his throat.  "Rrrr--rr-rr-rr-rr-rr"

(Sounds a little like an asthmatic snowblower....)

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 8, 2009)

[ooc to leif]snowblower? I didn't think Arckansas got enough snow to ever need one of those.[/ooc]

the growling of the wor\lf man is starting to get on harn's nerves, so he emptiners on hand and places it gently on the furred sholder, hoping to calm him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2009)

That creepy feeling begins to intensify somewhat as you move to the north. Smaller areas open up to the east and west, and there is a series of shallow steps to the north. Still no other critters visible or otherwise apparent. Small piles of wood and rubble strewn over the ground of both the east and west alcoves (rubble not shown on the map).

The late afternoon light coming through the ruined ceiling of the western alcove reveals a huge bas-relief statue of a muscular humanoid man with a pointy beard gesturing toward an enormous mountain in the background, his face a picture of mortal concern.

Searching his prodigious memory, Keeland is able to identify the mountain in the background of the bas-reliefs as Pale Mountain, largest of the Brazen Peaks and the site of many fell legends.

Aodhán's superior vision reveals a similar statue in the eastern alcove, in this case with the bearded figure appearing on a hilltop to a group of robed pilgrims. The being holds up his hands, palms out, in a sign of peace. Though many of the faces and limbs on the bas-relief have been worn down or cut away, the expressions of those range from beatific to horrified.

The Abhac instantly recognizes that the bearded figure is depicted in a manner similar to the way in which the faith of Sarenrae depict their saints,
but this is not one of the more frequently honored saints of that faith. The appearance of the subject strikes a cord with him, but Aodhán is not quite able to identify him.


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Let's move up and examine the rest of the nave of this structure before we venture off to the east," suggests Houwlou.  OOC:  Have we fully examined the 'alcoves'/niches shown?

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Have we fully examined the 'alcoves'/niches shown?




You are in the middle of the main hall of the nave. Everything I described you've seen from there but haven't actually gone into the alcoves to poke around.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 8, 2009)

Harn shudders at the increaaseing of the creaps creaping. He takes note of the bas-relif artwork and listens to Keeland's description of the moutain.


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Let's clear the building first and make sure that there are no more foes to defeat, then we'll be able to investigate the nooks and crannies at our leisure."  So saying, Houwlou will move toward the unexplored area to the rear of the house of worship.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2009)

*Keeland*

Singing softly, Keeland summons a pleasant light upon the bow in his hands to cast back the shadows and better reveal the interior. "Pale Mountain," he says nodding to the image, "A place of many fell legends." He follows deeper into the ruined temple.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2009)

The soft glow from Keeland's bow joins with streams of late afternoon sunlight filtered through stained glass to illuminate this entire room. A short set of wide ceremonial steps leads down to a cavernous chapel in which the congregants would gather for sermons in happier times. The vibrant orange and red starburst of Sarenrae still stands behind a film of rusted rainwater and dirt along the north wall overlooking the collapsed altar. Between the stairs and the altar stand dozens of old marble benches, many overturned and even more broken into two or more pieces. A wide walkway bisects the pews, leading directly to the raised altar. Here and there a few clumps of the original red carpet along this thoroughfare hang on against rot and neglect.

Above the center of the chapel, dangling about ten feet from the floor, hangs a cluster of gnoll skulls in various stages of decay. Strung together like a ghoulish candelabra of twine and bone, the boulder-sized ornament hangs from the wooden rafters about twenty feet above the ground.

[sblock=OOC]I think you'll be able to figure out who's who amongst the character icons. Let me know if you want the placement to be different - I went with a standard 'protect the spellcaster' configuration.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 9, 2009)

Haarn finds the bundle of bones and twine to be an abomination, so he draws out his wand and says,"naught not the Knot" as the string unties it self

{Cantrip: prestidigitation- untie)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2009)

*Pugwampis, Part Deux*

Harnry _feels_ the menacing aura in the room working against his magic. His spell sputters and coughs to life, unraveling the rope holding the grisly chandelier just as a runty little dog faces pugwampi begins scampering down the twine. The whole contraption falls ten feet to the floor, crashing on the marble and shattering into its component parts. The pug lands in the jumble, pierced by one of the sharpened leg bones and slain.

Cries of outrage mix horribly with tittering laughs, drawing your eyes upward. Twenty feet above the chapel floor the rotting rafters have been papered over like a wasp’s nest in an interwoven mish-mash of soiled tapestries, tablecloths, altar runners, and other bits of salvaged cloth, creating a sort of hanging “tent” in the rafters above for a tribe of your favorite little pests. You see five of the creatures poised in various places above you, capering about and preparing to pepper you with tiny arrows.

Keeland's keen elvish eyes note a ladder in the southwest portion of the room extending up the wall to the rafters.

[sblock=OOC]Now would be a good time for initiative rolls.

For the duration of this encounter please roll any d20/spell failure checks/etc. twice and take the worst of the two rolls . . . [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 9, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Harnry, what say you light that 'nest' afire with some of your arcane might?  Those not burned alive should be driven from the rafters by the smoke," says Houwlou as he is taking cover behind the largest furniture fragment possible within about five to ten feet of his present position.

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead), Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Harnry, what say you light that 'nest' afire with some of your arcane might?  Those not burned alive should be driven from the rafters by the smoke," says Houwlou as he is taking cover behind the largest furniture fragment possible within about five to ten feet of his present position.




[sblock=OOC]Still need an initiative roll (two, actually, and take the worst).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 9, 2009)

[sblock=Mowgli]OOC:  Sorry, forgot!  {btw, Mowgli, your sheet lists Houwlou's init. mod. as +1, but he has a +2 dex mod.!}[/sblock]
Init.: 1d20+2=11 second roll: 1d20+2=18, so Houwlou's init is 11.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2009)

[sblock=Leif]Fixed - thanks for the heads up![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 9, 2009)

[sblock=DM Mowgli]the perspiration is naught but a nullity, Big Guy! [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2009)

*Keeland*

OOC: Initiative (1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=17) 

Surprised by the crash of bones and the discovery of the nest on the ceiling, Keeland is slow to react. Once he finally gets going he starts to sing. He holds his bow in one hand and makes sweeping arcane gestures with the other. The song is slow and soothing and with it comes a wave of drowsiness that drifts upward to wash over the Pugwumpis.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 10, 2009)

Harnrey cast his spell and the mass crashes to the floor. upon seeing the scewered pugwampi, he smiles and says "OOPS!"



Leif said:


> "Harnry, what say you light that 'nest' afire with some of your arcane might?  Those not burned alive should be driven from the rafters by the smoke," says Houwlou as he is taking cover behind the largest furniture fragment possible within about five to ten feet of his present position.




"friend, I would very much like to, but I seem to have only memorized acid spells today." An appologetic look is on the wizard's face when he speaks to howlou. " I can however launch ths bolt into one of them.

Initiive:
1d20+2=6, 1d20+2=20 

ug, a 6

launch bolt:
1d20+2=5, 1d20+2=12 

Attack = 5, a miss


----------



## renau1g (Aug 10, 2009)

Aodhán brings up his shield above his head, preparing for the worst.

[sblock=OOC]
Init (1d20+2=21, 1d20+2=17) 
Not bad. Initiative of 17
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2009)

*Chapel Battle, Round One (Pugs)*

The pugwampis swarm into action, taking advantage of the mercenaries slow reactions to finding themselves holding the low ground. One of them belts out a piercing scream and Aodhán feels his shield resonate harmonically with the ear splitting shriek. The others shoot their tiny darts, embedding them deep in Harnry's shoulder and Aodhán's thigh and scoring a glancing blow on Keeland. Houwlou is missed cleanly as he scrambles for cover.

[sblock=OOC]I have Harnry and Keelands attacks (I need a target for his sleep spell), a move action for Houwlou (I just need to know the coordinates he's headed for). Need move actions for H&K (if any), standard action for Houwlou (if any) and actions for Aodhán.[/sblock]

[sblock=Leif]It didn't matter since you didn't get initiative anyway, but please don't forget to roll all d20s twice and take the worst (Pugwampi's Unluck Aura).[/sblock]

[sblock=Round Mechanics]
Initiative
Pugwampis: 24
Aodhán: 17
Houwlou: 11
Harnry: 06
Keeland: 03

Harnry: Hit (1d20+3=21)for (1d3=3)
Aodhán: Hit (1d20+3=16) for (1d3=3); Make 2 saves vs. Sunder (DC 10) for shield, take worst.
Houwlou: Missed (1d20+3=5)
Keeland: Hit (1d20+3=21) for (1d3=1)
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Leif]It didn't matter since you didn't get initiative anyway, but please don't forget to roll all d20s twice and take the worst (Pugwampi's Unluck Aura).[/sblock]



[sblock=Mowgli]Yeah, my bad!  I went back a rolled a second time for init and edited the post.  Turns out that my second roll was 18 or so, so Houwlou's initiative didn't change.  Thanks, though. [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 10, 2009)

Aodhán struggles against the resonating effect of the enemies attack, but his concentration is less than effective. Calling upon his god's aid to steer their attacks against the foes.

[sblock=OOC]
Not sure what type of save (although with this roll it's probably gone anyways)
Save (1d20=5) So if it's Ref that's a whopping 7, Fort is 9, Will is 12.

Standard: Cast _Blessed Aim_, everyone gains +2 to ranged attack rolls for 1 minute
Move: To D18
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2009)

[sblock=Ryan]Sorry, it's Shatter rather than Sunder. It's a will save, so the shield survives.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 10, 2009)

harnrey curses as the dart sized arrow fins its self in his sholder. he moves to the left to use the opening of the nave( F,20) as partial cover from the pugwampis on the left.  he then aims to the pug at L,3...


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2009)

OOC: Sorry, spell centered at J3 to catch the northernmost pair.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2009)

[sblock=Leif]Just need a destination square for Houwlou's dash for cover, and a standard action (if any) to go along with his move.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

I guess move back to J19, and fling a javelin at the nearest pugwampi thingy, but misses horribly! 1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=4, 1d6+3=7, 1d6+3=8 (On my two rolls, I got a natural 1 and a natural 2.  )


[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Javelin, +2/ (1d6)+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 12, 2009)

*OOC:*


 looks like you were jinxed after all!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2009)

*Chapel Battle, Round One (Conclusion)*

The merc team scrambles for cover as the horrid little gremlins attack mercilessly. 

Aodhán's shield proves too resilient for the Pug's shattering attack, and the tough Abhac Cleric focuses his will and calls on Lonrach to lend aid to his allies in overcoming the Pugs' Unluck.

Houwlou launches a javelin at one of the beasts as he falls back into cover, but slips on a piece of rubble and his throw flies well wide of the mark.

[sblock=Leif]Dang, my Critical Fumble deck is on backorder . . .[/sblock]

Harnry is shaken by the dart in his shoulder and his magically propelled bolt slams into the wall well above the Pugwampi he was aiming at.

Keeland alone stands his ground in the center of the Chapel doorway, crooning softly to the agitated creatures. His targets sway, eyelids droop, but then almost as one they shake off the somnolent effects of the song (1d20+4=22, 1d20+4=21) and shriek in rage at the attack.

[sblock=OOC]Pugs are up . . . updated map and Pug attacks coming this evening.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 12, 2009)

*OOC:*


 that is ok,they don'thave to attack. I give then perrrmission to not attack.

by the way, I blame the cat rubbing on my arm and perring for all of my typos for the next few days.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2009)

*Chapel Battle (Round Two, Pugs)*

The incessant cackling and shrieking continue to fill the room as the maddening little Pugwampis caper and pepper the party with arrows from above. One arrow flies off from the bow of a sleepy gremlin into the floor in the center of the room, but the other four are uncannily accurate and each of the party members is helpless to avoid the tiny darts.

[sblock=Mechanics]Harnry (1d20+3=15) (1d3=3) Damage

Aodhán (1d20+3=19) (1d3=2) Damage

Houwlou (1d20+3=23) (1d3=2) Damage (Crit Confirm was a Natural 1)

Keeland (1d20+3=16) (1d3=3) Damage[/sblock]

OOC: Actions?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2009)

Aodhán curses in dwarven as the tiny bolts strike him. Seeing his allies likewise peppered, the Abhac cleric moves back to the center of the room. "Lonrach mend our wounds" Aodhán calls out and white light bursts from the cleric, wiping away some of the sting of the tiny projectiles

[sblock=OOC]
Move: To H18
Standard: Channel Energy (4/5 left) - Healing (1d6=1) doh!

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2009)

[sblock=Ryan]







renau1g said:


> Healing (1d6=1) doh!




Ouch, and you didn't even have to roll that one twice! [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2009)

move 5 feet and cast orb of acid G,19 on pugwampi at D,14 then prepare to get peppered by pugwumpi arrows...

1d20+2=22, 1d20+2=5 
woulda been a crit dang it!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> move 5 feet and cast orb of acid G,19 on pugwampi at D,14 then prepare to get peppered by pugwumpi arrows...
> 
> 1d20+2=22, 1d20+2=5
> woulda been a crit dang it!




[sblock=OOC]Nah, your crit confirm would have been the 5. So the Pug Luck saved you from that disappointment![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2009)

[sblock=ooc for mowgli]
you are all heart, but please stop encourgeing me in that fasion.  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

From his partially sheltered position, Houwlou flings another javelin at the Pug in D14, but, as expected, misses horribly. 1d20+2=17, 1d20+2=8, 1d6+3=6, 1d6+3=9


[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Javelin, +2/ (1d6)+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2009)

*Keeland*

The Elf uses his bardic ability to encourage his companions in hopes of countering some of the negative effects of the pugwumpies. He continues to move about the chamber as he does so to take some of the heat off his companions while making himself as difficult a target as possible.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2009)

*Chapel Battle (Rnd 2 Wrap, Rnd 3 Pugs)*

Aodhán curses under his breath as he pulls a dart from his leg and moves to the center of his group, calling Lonrach to heal his wounds and those of his friends. The party feels a wave of healing power radiate out from the Cleric. Houwlou buries his second javelin 6 inches into the beam below his intended target, and Harnry's globe of acid splashes against the wall behind a Pug, immediately eating into the stone. Keeland's song flows smoothly from one of relaxation and sleep to one of strident martiality.

[sblock=OOC]+1 HP each from Aodhán, +1 TH/Damage from Keeland's song.[/sblock]

The Pugs return fire, scoring two hits on Aodhán and a vicious one on Keeland.

[sblock=Mechanics]Extra Attack Targets (HD, AG, HG, KI) (1d4=2)

To Hit Harnry: 1d20+3=8

To Hit Aodhán: 1d20+3=20, 1d20+3=22, Damage: 1d3=2, 1d3=2

To Hit Houwlou: 1d20+3=12

To Hit Keeland: 1d20+3=23 (Crit Confirm 1d20+3=21), Damage: 3d3=6[/sblock]

OOC: Party's Up (Please do well, don't forget you are now +3 TH, +1 Damage)


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2009)

Aodhán once again calls on Lonrach's aid to mend his allies wounds, but he pugwampis aura was affecting even her ability to aid.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: n.a
Standard: Channel Energy (3/5 left) - healing (1d6=5, 1d6=2) doh! so heal for 2

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Aodhán once again calls on Lonrach's aid to mend his allies wounds, but he pugwampis aura was affecting even her ability to aid.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Move: n.a
> ...




[sblock=Ryan]Nope - it's only d20 rolls (and spell failure) that are re-rolled. Everyone gets 5 pts back. And the Pugs are outside the radius (due to their elevation).[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 19, 2009)

the encourageing music, and healing surge bring harnrey's moral up quite well

1d20+5=17, 1d20+5=17 

(wahoo!ICastle did me good!)

damage
1d8+1=9
(niiice, eh?)

harnrey pulls out anothe rcrossbow bolt and aims carefully. this time the bolt strikes true, no glitches, and hits quite solidly!


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou flings yet another javelin.

1d20+2=12, 1d20+2=20, 1d6+3=8, 1d6+3=6

Alas, looks like another miss, unless a 12 hits?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2009)

[sblock=Leif]







Leif said:


> Houwlou flings yet another javelin.
> 
> 1d20+2=12, 1d20+2=20, 1d6+3=8, 1d6+3=6
> 
> Alas, looks like another miss, unless a 12 hits?




Looks like you forgot the +3 TH (+2 from Aodhán's spell and +1 from Keeland's performance). Also, you only have to roll d20s twice, so the first damage roll counts, and Keeland's performance will also give you +1 Damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Leif]
> 
> Looks like you forgot the +3 TH (+2 from Aodhán's spell and +1 from Keeland's performance). Also, you only have to roll d20s twice, so the first damage roll counts, and Keeland's performance will also give you +1 Damage.[/sblock]



[sblock=Mowgli]15 hits, and for 9 damage??? Cool!  My bad, then, sorry bossman!  And thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2009)

Keeland continues to encourage and move about.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2009)

*Chapel Fight (Conclusion?)*

Perhaps it's the look of renewed resolve in the mercenaries' eyes stemming from the tall dwarf's prayer and the elven song. Or maybe it's the crossbow bolt slamming into one of their number (hurling it back into the wall behind and pinning it there) and the javelin knocking another off its perch. Regardless, the remaining three Pugwampis' caterwauling turns to shrieks of alarm, and they scramble around their ceiling nest looking for places to hide. In less than a heartbeat they disappear from sight, though that pervasive creepy feeling continues to fill the chapel . . .

[sblock=OOC]Perception Checks, anyone? Actions?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

perception check (+8)= 1d20+8=23 25 smell/sound, 25 undead, 27 smell/sound undead

This roll assumes that we are no longer the onus of the pugwampis.

Houwlou looks very relieve to be well-rid of the little antagonistic mini-devils.

[sblock=Stat Block Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Javelin, +2/ (1d6)+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 22, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Perhaps it's the look of renewed resolve in the mercenaries' eyes stemming from the tall dwarf's prayer and the elven song. Or maybe it's the crossbow bolt slamming into one of their number (hurling it back into the wall behind and pinning it there) and the javelin knocking another off its perch. Regardless, the remaining three Pugwampis' caterwauling turns to shrieks of alarm, and they scramble around their ceiling nest looking for places to hide. In less than a heartbeat they disappear from sight, though that pervasive creepy feeling continues to fill the chapel . . .
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Perception Checks, anyone? Actions?[/sblock]












*OOC:*


 perseption check coming, just need to get home first. not on this computer.







never mind. looked on obsidian portal and found it.

Perception:
1d20+3=7, 1d20+3=9

sceond roll is just incase the pugs are still causing an anomaly in the space time continumn


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2009)

*Keeland*

Perhaps distracted by the pain of his wounds, Keeland sees little. 

OOC: Perception Check (1d20+7=8, 1d20+7=10)


----------



## renau1g (Aug 24, 2009)

Aodhán will looks back at the others to make sure they're ok, then turn his gaze over the rest of the ruined room. 

[sblock=OOC]
perception (1d20+5=12, 1d20+5=13) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2009)

The Pugs disappear from everyone's sight except Houwlou's - his keen sight and hearing detect shuffling, and he sees several tiny shadows slip across the shelter of fabric suspended from the rafters and then out the windows. The strange, creepy, forboding feeling gradually fades from the air with their exit.

[sblock=Leif]Technically you should have rolled Perception twice since you were still under the effects of the Unluck Aura, but it was minor so I'll give you the info.  Actually, I typically roll perception checks - not sure what I was thinking getting y'all to roll 'em . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Grrrr, the pugs have now left the buiding through the windows of the upper part of the storey.  I think it is but a tactical withdrawal, and I fully expect them to harass us again and again before we leave this place once and for all."  Houwlou's tail swishes back and forth nervously.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 24, 2009)

"Yes, they most likely will, we will need to be vigilant during our time down here" Aodhán replies


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2009)

Which brings us to . . . what now?


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Let us either explore the rest of this temple, or hunt down those pesky gnats.  But which shall it be?"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2009)

"I'm not for chasing down those pugs, it seems like we could fall right into a trap" Aodhán says, "So let's see what other things are down here in the dark"


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Agreed, wise Aodhán!" says Houwlou as he begins to inspect the nave of the temple, looking for any signs of past worshippers or any 'offerings' that may have been left behind.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2009)

*Keeland*

The elf stares the the Pugwumpi nest on the ceiling wondering if there is any way to get up there. "If there is anything of value left in this place I bet it will be up there." He points to the nest. "But it will be easy to explore the rest of the place."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 26, 2009)

Harnrey shrugs. "I would agree to the idea that those critters would set a trap or ambush for us if we were to follow, and I agee that they would place theeir valuables out of easy reach. as to the question of 'what now' I would say yhayt yhey would be mor likely to follow us into a trap of our choosing if we were to take what they value.Can any of us reach to the rafters to see if there is anything of value up there?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Harnrey, you grap Keeland's wrists, I'll grab his ankles, and we'll throw him up into the rafters!  How does that sound?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2009)

*Keeland*

"I'm game if you'll promise to catch me on the way down."


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou's grin can only be described as "wolfish" as he says, "But of course, Keeland, of course we will."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 26, 2009)

"I don't know, this idea sounds like it has flaws."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2009)

The soft glow from Keeland's bow supplements the late afternoon light coming in through the stained glass windows, allowing the party to see into all corners of the room. Harnry spies a rickety looking ladder leaning against the wall in the southwest portion of the room. While it looks none to sturdy, Aodhán estimates that it will still be a far safer way to reach the lofty rafters than the acrobatic method proposed by his peers . . .


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Rats!" says Houwlou.

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Javelin, +2/ (1d6)+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

"Ah, A ladder. Rickity, but far fewer flaws in that plan." he walks over to place the rickity ladder in as safe place as possible up to the rafters.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2009)

*Exploring the Chapel*

The ladder as already well placed for access to a rotting choir booth inscribed with some sort of symbols (you can't make them out from the floor). Harnry's expert opinion is that the ladder would hold the weight of even the heaviest party member.

At the north end of the main floor of the chapel is an altar - it has been desecrated with years worth of trash, but looks to be intact underneath.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

"Hmmm, this looks sturdy enough." the wizard starts climbing up the ladder to the chior loft.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2009)

*Harnry Goes Exploring*

The brave mage makes it to the top of the ladder, his estimation of its sturdiness apparently correct. Halting briefly at the top, he takes a look at the rotting choiry and determines that while it is significantly less sturdy than the ladder it might still hold a human size creature.

[sblock=OOC]Map of the upper works coming this afternoon/evening.

Those on the floor - actions?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

The crazed and maniachal brave mage climbs carefully into the loft and looks around

1d20+3=20

what (if anything) does he see?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2009)

*Ground Floor?*

[sblock=OOC]Map of chapel rafters posted here. A few more details of main floor are four posts back. I'll get a description to you shortly, Scott. What are Keeland, Houwlou and Aodhán doing?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou is holding his longsword anxiously, waiting for a suitable target.  Meanwhile, he's hanging out near Keeland, looking dangerous to anyone not in our group.

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Javelin, +2/ (1d6)+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2009)

Aodhán will watch in awe at the skill and grace of their wizard, or wonder why their least defensive member is taking the greatest risk. Only the Abhac knows for sure...


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2009)

sorry.  confusion reigns.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I need an acrobatics check for Harnry, please sir.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]I need an acrobatics check for Harnry, please sir.[/sblock]



Uh Oh, I'm in toruble now. 

hey, something is wrong with Invisble castle for me. even tried to go through google, got a 'page cannot be displayed message.

i have a +2 (dex) if you want to roll it to speed things along?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2009)

*Harnry Falling*

The intrepid wizard pulls himself up onto the choiry and glances quickly around. He catches just a glimpse of something small and ugly sitting in a large chair across the way, with two Pugs in front of it (they'd be hidden from those on the ground) before the wooden platform creaks alarmingly. Just as it collapses under him Harnry makes a surprisingly nimble leap to one of the rafters, catching it with his fingers and managing to hold on for a brief second before the rotting wood of the rafter crumbles as well. He tries a quick 'monkey swing' to the next rafter, but misses. Harnry plummets 20' to the floor of the chapel, landing at Houwlou's hairy, clawed feet . . .

[sblock=OOC]IC was down for me as well, so I used an app on my laptop. You got a 21 on your first Acrobatics check, but only a 5 on the second (DC was 15). The floor is not guaranteed to fall, but there's a decent chance it will. 7 points of damage. One of the few instance I've seen where Bracers of Brachiation would have come in handy![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Nice of you to drop in, Harn," says Houwlou as he helps the 'flying wizard' to his feet.  "But you might want to practice your landings before you try that for real again.  Here, you'd better pay Aodhán a visit!"

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Javelin, +2/ (1d6)+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2009)

Aodhán sighs, and goes over to see how the young wizardling is feeling, check his ankle for any sprains or breaks. "Didn't your mother ever tell you to stay out of the trees?" the abhac admonishes.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2009)

*Keeland*

As Keeland moves to aid the fallen wizard he notes, "First rule of show business, always check your equipment before trying a stunt." He administers curative magic through song.

OOC: Please be so kind as to roll a cure light wounds for me Mr. DM?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2009)

Harnry feels his insides twisting about and re-arranging themselves in the correct order.

[sblock=OOC]CLW (1d8+1=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 29, 2009)

Harnrey lands with an ingraceful thudding plop.

"ouch... pugwumpis in the loft the pews and a chair. three of them *such and such distance back.*grunt* thank you. *moan*" he pulls out a bolt after every one is done with him.

they are over there" he says pointing, obvioulsy not too enthused about sticking his head up.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

[sblock=OOC, for DeWar]DeWar, I think you'd better read Mowgli's post again, unless you're intentionally telling us the wrong location for the Pugs.  They are not in the loft.  Mowgli said that Harn could see them hiding behind pews in the sanctuary because of his height advantage, but they're down on floor level.  Ooops, this was a total screw-up!  Silly me, I went by what the GM wrote, not what he meant! [/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Javelin, +2/ (1d6)+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 30, 2009)

*OOC:*


 mumble mumble mumble , 







> and glances quickly around. He catches just a glimpse of something small and ugly sitting in a large chair across the way, with two Pugs in front of it (they'd be hidden from those on the ground) before the wooden platform creaks alarmingly.



 blah blah blah. hummm seems your right. Making corrections now


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2009)

Leif said:


> [sblock=OOC, for DeWar]DeWar, I think you'd better read Mowgli's post again, unless you're intentionally telling us the wrong location for the Pugs.  They are not in the loft.  Mowgli said that Harn could see them hiding behind pews in the sanctuary because of his height advantage, but they're down on floor level.[/sblock]






Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> mumble mumble mumble ,  blah blah blah. hummm seems your right. Making corrections now




[sblock=OOC]Actually, it was my post that was unclear. The pugs he spotted are on the upper level, atop the makeshift floor they've created from pieces of canvas, curtains, and whatever other materials they could scrounge. One (slightly larger than any you've seen so far) was sitting in a chair, and the other two were standing in front of him. Sorry for the confusion - this particular encounter, while ingenious, would be somewhat difficult to run in a tabletop session with a 3d map. As it is, I'm simplifying it somewhat and I've still made numerous small errors. I'm getting there, though.

So, the situation is that the party is on the ground level, and Harnry glimpsed three pugs (one of them somewhat larger than the others) in the upper level. No attacks have been forthcoming, but that creepy feeling returned as Harnry crashed to the ground.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2009)

EEK, my bad, DeWar, sorry!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 31, 2009)

*OOC:*


 oh well. Act 2 Scene 3 Take 2! *snap*







Harnrey crashes to the groun..."ouch."..."he tells what he saw above (there , fixed)









*OOC:*


 I can give a better post lateer this eveneing, but that is what i wanted to do for now.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 3, 2009)

"You say there are more of them up there?" Aodhán asks.

[sblock=OOC]
How long has it been? Less than 1 minute? Just curious about Aodhán's Blessed Aim spell.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]If you count only actions and judge that everyone is still moving at combat speed while climbing and falling , it's been less than a minute (call it 30 seconds).[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2009)

*grunt* "yes. three. one sitting on a chair like it is on a throne. up the ladder if you really want to see."

edit:
Is there a way to bring the loft down to cause damage to the three pugs?

Knowledge(engineering) +8
1d20+8=19


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2009)

*Keeland*

The elf readies his bow and keeps an eye out for potential targets.


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou much prefers melee to missile fire, but he will nevertheless ready a javelin with his off hand, prepared to toss it into his good hand to throw it.  For now, though, his good hand is on his sword hilt.

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Javelin, +2/ (1d6)+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *grunt* "yes. three. one sitting on a chair like it is on a throne. up the ladder if you really want to see."
> 
> edit:
> Is there a way to bring the loft down to cause damage to the three pugs?
> ...




[sblock=The Loft]The loft is rotting almost all the way through, but it was well engineered in the first place. By doing enough damage (pulling enough of the floor down) you could cause the entire thing to collapse, but there are two potential problems with this:

1) It would take a long time, even if  you could figure out a way to pull down pieces of flooring from where you are and with your current equipment.
2) If you collapse it, you'll most likely be under it, which would be distinctly unpleasant.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=The Loft]The loft is rotting almost all the way through, but it was well engineered in the first place. By doing enough damage (pulling enough of the floor down) you could cause the entire thing to collapse, but there are two potential problems with this:
> 
> 1) It would take a long time, even if  you could figure out a way to pull down pieces of flooring from where you are and with your current equipment.
> 2) If you collapse it, you'll most likely be under it, which would be distinctly unpleasant.[/sblock]












*OOC:*


only a dm would use the phrase of 'decently unpleasent ' 







Harnrey is looking intently at the loft and then scowles.

"I wish threre was a good way to pull down the loft, but the only way is to be under it -as it is falling. I guess the ladder is the only way to get to them. Who goes first?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2009)

"Go ahead, I'll cover you."


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Wait a  moment.  Let's see if we can find a way to do this without having to risk life and limb in that hellish choiry.  Can we use missile weapons against them effectively from below?  Can we, perhaps, entice them to come down, or at least come out to the edge where we can see (shoot) them?  I really don't want to go up there."

[sblock=Houwlou, Stat Block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Javelin, +2/ (1d6)+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 6, 2009)

"Well, go ahead, it looks like Keeland has got you covered." He gestures for howlou to climb up the ladder." Just watch the floor of the loft"

He pulls out his wand and is bring to mind his spells, making ready to cast one to defend the scared big doggie

suddenly his eyes light up!

"Wait! I have an idea! I know how to destroy the floor and make the pugwumpis come to us with out being under the loft"









*OOC:*


 I need to wait for mowgli to judge this







*- Acid dart, ranged touch attack, Att +2, dam 1d6, range 30 feet, supernatural ability, at will.-*


----------



## Leif (Sep 6, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Uhh, HELLO, Harnerey, didn't I just say that mounting that damned ladder was what I did NOT want to do?"  Houwlou's frustration with his tin-eared wizard is readily apparent.

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Javelin, +2/ (1d6)+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2009)

"My present line of thought requires everyone to stay down here. It will bring the pugwumpies to us or chase them away. I am not sure which it will do"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2009)

[sblock=David/Harnry]







Scott DeWar said:


> "Well, go ahead, it looks like Keeland has got you covered." He gestures for howlou to climb up the ladder." Just watch the floor of the loft"
> 
> He pulls out his wand and is bring to mind his spells, making ready to cast one to defend the scared big doggie
> 
> ...




If I'm reading this correctly, you want to use your acid dart to further erode the wood and bring the structure down? Unfortunately, while acid does have _some_ effect on wood it is VERY slow (think years to cause the effect you're looking for). The critters are sitting behind the canvas/cotton/oilcloth/etc. barrier of the 'floor' they've strung up between the beams - you could shoot arrows/bolts/javelins through it. They have concealment but not hard cover.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2009)

[sblock=mowgli] many thankyous and appologies for the slow response. a fuller appologie is in the ooc thread.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 so if i am reading this right, the three pugs aare in the loft, behind an oilcloth curtain? or are they amoung the rafter behind a curtain but seeable from the loft? I am just looking for clerification here is all. 

but I have an idea, and it hingeson the answere here: how is the oil cloth held up?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 9, 2009)

Almost right - the 'curtain' is actually what they use as a floor. They've fastened whatever lengths of fabric they could salvage across the rafters in several places to make a 'floor.' It's strong enough to hold them up, but won't do for a Medium size person at all.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2009)

*OOC:*


 so Cantriprestidigitation (Effect: untie) would wreak hak on their 'floor? if so that is what Harnrey would do with a subsiquent 'oops' to be uttered followed by the statement of : oh, here they are.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 9, 2009)

[sblock=Harnry/David]Try it and see! Don't forget to roll your spell failure chance (twice).[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2009)

Harnrey sees the way that the cloth 'floor' of the 'throne room of the pugs is held up and is trying to speak the words of the cantrip that allows him to accomplish various tricks, but is toung-tied after a couple of words.

Prestidigitation: untie
BCode
1d100=49, 1d100=3


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Now just relax and take your time, Harn, no need to get all flustered.  Just remember that you're the expert here on all things arcane and what you wish to happen better damned well happen!" 

[sblock=Stat Block Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2009)

*Keeland*

Having faith in Harnrey's ability, Keeland makes sure he's clear of any 'flooring' that might fall shortly. He stands ready with his bow to deal with any target that presents.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2009)

Harnrey gives howlou a growl and then repeats the exorcise he woould use to un-tie and then re-tie shoelaces of people he did not like, this time taking a breathere and repeating the verbal and somatic componants of the spell.

if at first you don't succeed, untie untie again:

1d100=93, 1d100=58

this time the spell works and the knots is undone!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2009)

*Humpty Dumpty . . . Well, Almost!*

The intricate network of curtains, tapestries and blankets shifts and sways. Shrieks of alarm and fury reverberate through the huge room and tension returns to the air full force. Pugwampis swarm back into the room - most through the broken windows but some through the door behind the party - they're really mad! The ones above take ends of fabric and swing jungle style down to the floor - apparently their anger has overcome their playfulness and cowardice.

Among the Pugs swinging down is one about double the size of all the others [OOC: Still considered Tiny], carrying a widdle biddy warhammer.

[sblock=OOC]There are 8 Pugwampis, plus King Mokknokk, Initiative (1d20+6=26).

Initiative? (Roll any d20s and Spell Failure checks twice, taking the worse please).[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2009)

"well, now we don't have to chase them or climb up to them, how about that?"

inititive:

1d20=13, 1d20=2
I reallly hate these things!


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

H's initiative: 17  (I got a 19 and a 16 that I neglected to add 1 to)
1d20+1=19, 1d20=16

If there's a pug in range, and there should be, Houwlou will attack with his longsword.
1d20+5=15, 1d20+5=20, 1d8+3=7, 1d8+3=5
Houwlou got a 15 to hit and a 5 for  damage.  (Man, I'm having great luck tonight!)



[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 11, 2009)

[sblock=Init]
Init (1d20+2=22) 
1d20+2=21 

Wow...19 & 20....not that it matters, they still go first.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2009)

*Chapel Battle, Take Two*

King Mokknokk brandishes his warhammer at Aodhán and screeches. The doughty Abhac again feels his shield vibrate in resonance with the horrible sound. Already weakened by the previous attack, the shield is not up to the task or resisting this time and shatters like glass. The other Pugs swarm over the party, attacking from all sides with their tiny daggers.

Aodhán is pierced twice (1d20+5=25, 1d20+5=23), Harnry once (1d20+5=23, 1d20+5=8), Houwlou     twice (1d20+5=16, 1d20+5=24), and Keeland twice (1d20+5=19, 1d20+5=15). Each successful attack does one point of damage.

[sblock=Aodhán]Make a Will save for your shield, please!  Sorry about the initiative - sucks to get great rolls and them be negated. [/sblock]

[sblock=Houwlou]You only need to roll d20s (and spell failure) twice, so your damage is 7. Happy Day! [/sblock]

[sblock=Party]To make your lives easier when editing your posts:

Run-of-the-mill Pugs are AC 13 (T 13), King Mokknokk is AC 19 (T 14).[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 11, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
will save (1d20+7=22, 1d20+7=9) I roll twice right? Ouch!
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2009)

Harnrey watches the sheets of material fall around him until the pugs are all around. the one stabbing him with a knife he finds to be very irritating, so he raises his wand and utters, " avideshesis" and a blob of acit shoot forth out to strike towards the pug.

inititive 2
vs touch ac 13:
1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=5, 1d6=6 

although the dart would normally have hit at such close range, a piece of debris clatters from above and gets hit as it falls in front of the pugwampi


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou's intent is to finish off the pug he is currently fighting and then move to engage Kink Mokknokk, because that's what a valiant warrior like Houwlou _should_ do, in his estimation.  For now, though, he attacks this 'Joe Grunt Pugwampi' again:
 [HAPPY, HAPPY, JOY, JOY!!]
1d20+5=24, 1d20+5=14, 1d8+3=10
So Houwlou hits AC 14 for 10hp damage.

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou Groulenas]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 19/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2009)

Leif said:


> Houwlou's intent is to finish off the pug he is currently fighting and then move to engage Kink Mokknokk, because that's what a valiant warrior like Houwlou _should_ do, in his estimation.  For now, though, he attacks this 'Joe Grunt Pugwampi' again:
> [HAPPY, HAPPY, JOY, JOY!!]
> 1d20+5=24, 1d20+5=14, 1d8+3=10
> So Houwlou hits AC 14 for 10hp damage.




[sblock=Leif]Hang on, there, eager beaver!   Pugs got intiative and attacked. I've got actions for Houwlou and Harnry for the first round, still need actions for Aodhán and Keeland before I resolve. Keep those rolls, and use them for the next round. Or roll again when the time comes. Whatever blows your skirt up![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2009)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> will save (1d20+7=22, 1d20+7=9) I roll twice right? Ouch!
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Ryan]Shield didn't make it this time - previous post edited to include its demise. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Leif]Hang on, there, eager beaver!   Pugs got intiative and attacked. I've got actions for Houwlou and Harnry for the first round, still need actions for Aodhán and Keeland before I resolve. Keep those rolls, and use them for the next round. Or roll again when the time comes. Whatever blows your skirt up![/sblock]



[sblock=Mowgli]I'll keep those rolls, I was just posting them for you to use at the approporiate time.  And I don't even _have_ a beaver! [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2009)

*Keeland*

Despite the fact that he was standing with bow raised and ready, Keeland is stunned by the sudden influx of foes and slow to act. He tries to bring his bow into action, but the shot is blocked by falling 'floor'. 

OOC: Initiative (1d20+3=7, 1d20+3=4)


----------



## renau1g (Sep 13, 2009)

As he shield falls to pieces around him, Aodhán's face grows a deep red as he unleashes a dwarven battle cry *"Nyr doch!"* as he brings his war axe down on the closest Pug.

[sblock=if you speak dwarvish/Abhac]
this phrase means "Eat this axe", 
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Charge the leader (If possible, else closest pug)
atk 1; atk 2; dmg (2 H) (1d20+3=16, 1d20+3=13, 1d10+3=4)  *Forgot +2 to hit so hits AC 15 for a whopping 4 damage & Aodhán's AC drops to 14 (18-2 for shield, -2 for charge)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2009)

*Chapel Battle - Take Two (Round 01 Complete)*

Quickly discarding the remains of his shield, Aodhán grips his axe two handed and delivers a mighty blow to one of the Pugs attacking him. *"Nyr doch!"* His axe cuts the little Gremlin in two; the legs drop where the are, but the torso is flung to the top of the steps.

Houwlou's longsword lances out and efficiently dispatches another.

Keeland is thrown off by the sudden influx of Pugs, and fails to get a shot off as his bow is knocked aside by falling canvas, and Harnry's acid bolt is likewise deflected.

[sblock=OOC]Pugs are up - I'll get their attacks posted in a bit . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2009)

*Chapel Battle (Round 2 Pt 1)*

The King of the Pugwampis swings his mighty tiny hammer in a whistling arc, but his aim is thrown off by the ferocity of the Abhac's rage against his subject.

The rest of his subjects fare likewise, with the exception of one of the two facing off with Harnry - the keen edge of its tiny knife slices across the wizard's shin.

[sblock=OOC]Another 1 pt of damage to the Flying Wallenda![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 19, 2009)

"Damn you to hells!" exclaims the wizard he shoots his caustic discombobulator at the pugwumpi with the accuracy of a half blind man, perhaps this time being blind with rage. the dart misses severly hitting some hardy stone well behind and off to the left of his target.the acid summoned is weak, being not much more then strong viniger. the acid leaves a barely discernable effect on the tough stone, and no effect on the annoying little monster.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2009)

*Keeland*

The bow clatters to the floor as Keeland pulls his sword and swings (1d20+1=19, 1d20+1=12) in a futile effort to hit the nearest pug. 


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 12/14     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 00       CMB: 02     CMD: 15

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Composite Longbow (MMW)  +4        1d8+1          20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                +1        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips (4/4)                        First Level (0/2)
    * Detect Magic                        * Cure Light Wounds
    * Light                               * Sleep
    * Mage Hand
    * Mending
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 21, 2009)

Aodhán's rage continues strong as he swings his axe down hard on the enemies that dare destroy his beloved shield!

[sblock=OOC]
Attack the leader 
vs ac; #2; dmg (1d20+3=22, 1d20+3=17, 1d10+3=11)  Hits AC 17 for 11
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou having cut his foe down last round, now advances to assist Keeland and attack the pug facing the wizard.

And again he scores! (sorry, forgot -- rolling a second attack now, boss) (sigh) 1d20+5=19, 1d8+3=5
Sigh!  Turns out it's a miss: 1d20+5=8


[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 19/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2009)

*Chapel Battle - An Abrupt Ending!*

The Pugs continue to caper and scream as the intrepid group of mercs become more and more frustrated with their strange inability to connect with any solid blows.

Suddenly the obnoxious screams and jeers cease and the Pugs' bulging eyes roll upwards, staring at the ceiling in comic looks of horror. A split second later you hear the ominous groaning, and the Pugs erupt in terror as the beams above shift and begin to fall . . .

[sblock=OOC]Two Dexterity Checks apiece, if you please . . . [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 23, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Dex checks (1d20+1 X2)= H's two dex checks (1d20+1=21, 1d20+1=6)

OUCH!  I got a bad feeling about this one....

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 23, 2009)

Aodhán is so focused on the pugs that he barely notice that the sky is falling until it is far, far too late.

[sblock=OOC]
*Mowlgi - the site looks great!

Dex (1d20 2=4, 1d20 2=12)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2009)

*OOC:*


 wow, bad timing. IC is not working for me right now. will try again later 
ps: wow! nice sight update!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2009)

*Chapel Battle - An Abrupt End*

The beams and canvas above crash to the floor of the chapel, and only the nimble bard is the only party member to even partyly escape the falling debris; Aodhán raises his arm as if to place his trusty shield between himself and the falling timber, and Houwlou and Harnry are too bemused by the scattering Pugwampis to move quickly.

On the bright side, the impact appears to have been too much for most of the Pugs - there are none left alive in the room and the odd creepy pressure is completely gone.

[sblock=OOC]Since IC is still down I took the liberty of rolling Reflex saves for Harnry and Keeland.

7 points of damage to Houwlou, Aodhán and Harnry; 3 points to Keeland.

The chapel is apparantly clear of enemies for now - care to look around the room, or will you be taking different actions?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2009)

Harnrey is narrowly missed by a heavy beam only to be piled upon by a small hill of smaller debis. As the cloud of dust settles, coughing can be heard from where the wizard waas standing, a hand reaches out from the ple as he tries to lift away the his 'confinement' *cough cough*

"after all that toruble, there had better be some treasure these things had. I *HATE* Pugwumpis!"


----------



## renau1g (Sep 25, 2009)

Aodhán pulls himself out of the rubble, shaking the dust off and looking around for more enemies. Seeing none, he helps his allies get free, lifting beams or other debris off them as appropriate. Aodhán first checks them over for any broken bones or other injuries then will go about to finding the corpses of the enemies, just to be sure.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2009)

The Abhac's examination of his peers reveals that no one suffered broken bones or other potentially permanently disabling effects - bruises and lacerations enough to be very painful, though.

Aodhán finds the bodies of seven Pugwampis, plus that of the slightly oversized leader, in addition to those corpses left from the first brief fight. The regular Pugs' gear is pretty much worthless, but the King is wearing a tiny breastplate of decent make, and his warhammer appears to be of above average quality.

[sblock=OOC]Quite a bit of rubble to sift through here, and the altar at the north end of the room to be examined. It's deep twilight outside and quite dark in the chapel now, outside the edges of Keeland's light cantrip.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2009)

*OOC:*


are these creatures small or tiny, just out of curiosity? 







Harnrey twists and turns a bit, his bones snapping back in place, still none too fun to expirence. he then heads over to the alter, carefully picking his way around the rummbe to get to it.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 25, 2009)

Aodhán will go to work healing the wounded.

[sblock=OOC]
Can you please roll for me Mowgli:
Channel Energy (3/5 left):
1d6 = x
1d6 = x 
1d6 = x
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> are these creatures small or tiny, just out of curiosity?
> ...




They are tiny.



renau1g said:


> Aodhán will go to work healing the wounded.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Can you please roll for me Mowgli:
> ...




6 and 3 for the first two for a total of 9 healing - which should have everyone back to full, so you can save the last one . . .


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou sulks disgustedly, thinking about how much trouble those blasted little pugs were.

"Thanks, Aodhán, for the healing.  At least something has gone right today."

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 27, 2009)

"Ac tually, look on the bright side. we may have discovered the reason for the shutting down of this monistary, the bastard pugwumpis. They seemed to have a rather nasty habit of bringing about disister around them.. This time their own aura of disaster has been brought down about them selves. " His voice echos as he heads closer to the alter.


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"You call that a BRIGHT SIDE, Harnrey?  You must live in a world of perpetual midnight!"  The Olcán gives the wizard a toothy grin and a chuckle/friendly growl.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2009)

*Keeland*

Stunned by the sudden collapse, Keeland is slow to respond. By the time he pulls himself together the wounded are tended too. He gathers up his bow and lends a hand in checking out the altar.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2009)

*Chapel - The Altar*

The party's examination of the altar turns up a few pages torn from Sarenrae's holy book, _The Birth of Light and Truth_. The altar has been defiled and smeared with excrement - a terrible treatment of the altar of such a beneficent deity.

It looks like someone recently made a start at cleaning the altar but was interrupted.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 27, 2009)

"look at this, It appears that someone tried to start cleaning recently. Such a depressingly dirty job...."

Harnrey concentrates for a second, the memory of his lessons of the *cantrip : prestidigitation* runs through his mind as he selects the time he was required to clean a whole wizard's lab. As he calls forth the energies that push away dust and refuse, he motions with his hands in a sweeping gesture every where except the pages on the alter.

When he has everywhere cleaned, he gingerly and respectfully moves the pages to a clean spot and finishes with the cantrip.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2009)

*Clean Up On Aisle Three . . .*

Harnry's spell cleans the surface filth from the altar, revealing a slightly more enduring layer of graffiti and profane writings underneath. These writings could be cleaned as well - none of them are actually carved into the altar - but it will take a bit more time and elbow grease than a simple spell.


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"What say you gents, should be restore the altar of Sarenrae to its former pristine condition?  Or just leave it?

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2009)

"My vote is to clean it completely"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2009)

"I agree we should clean it, but perhaps we should finish looking about to make sure the place is secure first?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Good idea, Keeland.  Let's skulk around a bit and see what scents we can detect."  The Olcán ranger points his face into the wind and snifs eagerly.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 28, 2009)

Aodhán will allow the others to go skulking about, he'll put himself to work with typically Ahbacian work ethic, calling upon his god to provide fresh water while he scrubs away the grime.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2009)

Harnnrey will join Aodha'n in cleaning the alter.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2009)

OOC:

OK, I've got Harnry and Aodhán cleaning the altar, Keeland and Houwlou looking about. When you say see what you can scent, are you talking about sifting through the rubble and bodies or looking around for more enemies. If it's the latter, where will you look?


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

OOC:  Through the rubble and bodies is what I meant.  Keeland?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2009)

OOC: I was thinking we'd make our way about this level with Keeland's light and see what might be lurking in dark corners and then regroup and explore any other levels we find after a rest.


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou will begin to rummage and look through the rubble, but then, seeing Keeland beginning to wader out of the room, he abandons that search and hurrries to join the bard.  "A good ranger can't let a comparative non-combatant like you go traipsing off unescorted through a wild place like this!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2009)

Harnry and Aodhán continue their grueling work as Houwlou noses through the wreckage. Just as the Olcán sees something glimmer under the grim remains of the 'candelabra,' hinting at the potential that other treasures are to be found beneath, Keeland strides past expressing his intention to explore the rest of the ground floor. The doughty Ranger immediately leaves his task and goes to protect his Merc brother.


----------



## Leif (Oct 1, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

As he is turning to follow Keeland, Houwlou says to the others, "Keep searching guys, I just saw something shiny and promising."  He points to where he saw the "glint."

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2009)

"wouldn't it be funny if all of this rubbing to clean this alter causes a genie to come out of the alter?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 2, 2009)

*Divide & Conquer?*

"Keep searching guys, I just saw something shiny and promising."

With these parting words, Keeland and Houwlou head back out of the chapel and into the nave. Keeland's glowing bow bravely lights the area in their immediate vicinity - full dark has come to the mountains.

(OOC: You haven't explored into the two alcoves just outside the chapel to the north and south, and of course there's that largish blacked out area as well.)

Aodhán and Harnry are making good headway on the altar . . . the parts you've cleaned seem almost to glow. In fact, though you attributed it at first to your hard work Aodhán notices that the altar actually has begun to glow softly, and though the high desert night can become quite chilly the two of you remain quite comfortable as you work.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2009)

"Aodha'n, do you see this? And shouldn't it be getting cold? I'm not working all that hard am I?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2009)

An arrow at the ready, Keeland leads the way to the northern alcove...

OOC: I'm going to be out of town for fall break, please npc Keeland in my absence. I should be posting again Friday. I'll post if I get a chance, but don't expect to have much time for it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2009)

Keeland and Houwlou cautiously enter the northern alcove just off the Chapel.

This debris-laden chamber has an intact ceiling, helping to preserve a huge bas-relief statue of a muscular humanoid man with a pointy beard gesturing toward a huge mountain in the background, his face a picture of mortal concern.

Houwlou quickly identifies the mountain as Pale Mountain, largest of the Brazen Peaks and figuring in many fell legends and stories. The style looks familiar to Keeland, and he searches his prodigious memory for knowledge. He dredges up a faint recollection of the style in which the Church of Sarenrae depicts its Saints in art, and concludes that this man was a Saint of Sarenrae but not one of the better known ones. He is unable to recall information about this particular holy man.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2009)

*OOC:*


 didn't you give info on the frescos earlier in the game?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Yep. But it's been awhile so I thought I'd put it up again and save everyone a trip back through the thread . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 5, 2009)

*OOC:*


 nuff said then] 

*rub rub rub, scrub scrub scrub*


----------



## renau1g (Oct 5, 2009)

"Curse these marks. OUT DAMN SPOT!" Aodhán grumbles as he continues to aid Harnrey


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

To Keeland, Houwlou says, "Is it just me, or does Chap there seem to be warning against something dreadful coming from the mountain?"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2009)

The elf kicks desultorily through the debris on the floor of the alcove, then holds his light up to the fresco at Houwlou's words. "Could be, I suppose. There's nothing here . . . let's look at the one to the south."


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Yes, just so," says Houwlou as he and Keeland quickly traverse the distance to the alcove to the south and inspect it.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 7, 2009)

*Houwlou & Keeland - Southern Alcove*

A similar statue adorns the eastern wall of this chamber, in this case with the bearded figure appearing on a hilltop to a group of robed pilgrims. The being holds up his hands, palms out, in a sign of peace. Though many of the faces and limbs on the bas-relief have been worn down or cut away, the expressions of those range from beatific to horrified.

Keeland perks up a bit as the two of you enter the alcove. He looks at one of the walls. "There's something a little odd with the decoration over there."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2009)

*Houwlou & Keeland - Southern Alcove*

After waiting a moment for his surly companion to reply, the elf nonchalantly approaches the indicated wall and begins pressing in various places. He exclaims sharply as Houwlou's sensitive ears pick up a faint click, and a section of the wall swings out. The room revealed in the glow of Keeland's bow is irregularly shaped, open to the night sky, and quite overgrown.

_Looming walls with no apparent doors other than the secret one through which you are peering enclose this small roofless garden. Monks must once have come here to relax and contemplate the ways of nature, but any order they might have brought to the place all those years ago is almost impossible to notice now, as a wild cacophony of multicolored scrub plants and desert weeds have almost completely overgrown the space._


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Well, Keeland, good job finding and opening the secret door.  Hmmm, do you suppose there is any reason for us to go into the 'secret garden,' or should we go back to the others?"

[ooc:  Sorry for not posting sooner.  I was sick yesterday.  So, really, I guess the "surly" description was more accurate than you knew.]

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2009)

[sblock=Leif]
No problem - we're moving pretty slowly anyway. Just thought I'd take advantage of Scotley being away to keep things rolling along. Sorry you've been sick - feeling better today I hope.

I'll get another post up as soon as I figure out how to work this next bit . . .[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 8, 2009)

"Uh, so Harnry...do you like...stuff?" Aodhán says awkwardly, not being used to spending so much time alone with the wizard.

[sblock=OOC]
Do you like stuff, The Simpsons, Nancy Cartwright, Ralph Wiggum, The Simpsons Season 4, The Simpsons - 4x74 - I Love Lisa, Sound Bite
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas, OOC*



Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Leif]
> 
> No problem - we're moving pretty slowly anyway. Just thought I'd take advantage of Scotley being away to keep things rolling along. Sorry you've been sick - feeling better today I hope.
> 
> I'll get another post up as soon as I figure out how to work this next bit . . .[/sblock]



[sblock=Mowgli]   Yeah, feeling well enough to go back to work. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2009)

*Keeland*

"Might as well take a peek. I can yell pretty loud if we need help..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2009)

renau1g said:


> "Uh, so Harnry...do you like...stuff?" Aodhán says awkwardly, not being used to spending so much time alone with the wizard.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Do you like stuff, The Simpsons, Nancy Cartwright, Ralph Wiggum, The Simpsons Season 4, The Simpsons - 4x74 - I Love Lisa, Sound Bite
> [/sblock]




The wizard pauses for a moment, looking off to some undefined point in space. Returning back to the reality of now he says,"There are all kinds of stuff I like. Those in our village were attacked sometime ago from northlanders and we learned to fight. Games were made of it and I learned to like that stuff. Then there were honey cookies and honey cakes. That is some good stuff. Of course wizardly stuff can be fun, summoning stuff from nowhere for little children. That is always fun stuff."

He then returns to scrubbing, a smile having grown on his face through remembering his childhood.


----------



## Leif (Oct 11, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Well, by all means, Keeland, indugle yourself and have your wicked little peek then," the Olcán's canines peek menacingly over his lower lip as he says this, "I'll keep a good hold on your belt, and if anything tries to devour you, I'll yank you back in here by the seat of your britches!"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 11, 2009)

*Tsadok*

As Keelend enters the "Room", he hears from behind him and slightly to the left.  "I sincerely hope you will be respectful in the house of Sarenrae"

As Keeland turns to the voice he discovers it came from behind the door he just entered.  He sees a 6'2" human with Black hair peeking through a hooded covering reminiscent of a monk's clothing.  The figure is approaching him quickly with arms outstretched to the his, palms up.  Keeland can't quite make out what is in the right hand, though there is something definitely there.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 11, 2009)

Immediately following the revelation of the large human, a slender man with a slight elven cast to his features and shoulder length black hair steps out of the brush from the back of the room. He's armed with a bow, arrow knocked but not drawn.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 11, 2009)

*Keeland*

"Keep your distance brother, until we get to know one another and it will be much easier for me to be respectful." Keeland takes a defensive stance clutching his bow protectively in front. 

OOC: Full defense action.

[sblock=Stat Block]

```
HP: 12/14     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 00       CMB: 02     CMD: 15

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Composite Longbow (MMW)  +4        1d8+1          20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                +1        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips (4/4)                        First Level (0/2)
    * Detect Magic                        [s]* Cure Light Wounds[/s]
    * Light                               [s]* Sleep[/s]
    * Mage Hand
    * Mending
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 12, 2009)

*Introductios*

At Keeland's request the large human will stop moving. " I am Tsadok and this is my Lord's temple and though I realize all may not worship her, I will ask respect while in her house.  Would you mind if I ask what your business is here?  Would you be interested in making an offering or becoming a follower?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Our 'offering', father, is the removal of your pugwampi infestation," says Houwlou.  The Olcán (wolf-man, man-wolf, whatever) is calm and non-threatening in his manner and tone of speech, but the glint in his eyes shows that clearly he feels that he and his friends have already made a considerable offering.

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 12, 2009)

*rub rub rub. scrub scrub scrub* 
"so what kind of things do you like, Aodhán?"









*OOC:*


 cool! it works! I notice that if you simply put [alt]225 you get : 'ß ' so the zero is important.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 12, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for Aodhán and Harnry being 'out of the action' for a bit. You will be compensated . . .[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *rub rub rub. scrub scrub scrub*
> "so what kind of things do you like, Aodhán?"
> 
> 
> ...




"Ah, well let me tell you, there are plenty of things that this here dwarf likes. Like any good dwarf, ale's always great for drinking, and women for bedding, although lately there's been far too little of either for my liking. " Aodhán jokes, adding "My family is also important to me, just don't be telling them that, after all, I left the family mine to learn about Lonrach". 




Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]Sorry for Aodhán and Harnry being 'out of the action' for a bit. You will be compensated . . .[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
It's cool, it's that whole male bonding thing. Normally over a beer watching The Game, but this time it's while scrubbing religious artifacts in a ruined temple. 6 of one, 1/2 dozen of the other 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 13, 2009)

*OOC:*


 besides, I can't wait until that young female genie comes out of this alter, with all of this hocuscadabra- abbracapokus rubbing of the alter going on! 







In character:
"Ah, family, ale and women. *sigh* so little of either of the three. Perhaps we need for you to return to the mines just to make sure they are doing alright without you? what do they mine there?"


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 14, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Our 'offering', father, is the removal of your pugwampi infestation," says Houwlou.  The Olcán (wolf-man, man-wolf, whatever) is calm and non-threatening in his manner and tone of speech, but the glint in his eyes shows that clearly he feels that he and his friends have already made a considerable offering.
> 
> [sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou]
> Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
> ...




OOC - Leif, are you entering the room or yelling this as you eavesdrop?


----------



## renau1g (Oct 14, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> besides, I can't wait until that young female genie comes out of this alter, with all of this hocuscadabra- abbracapokus rubbing of the alter going on!
> ...




"Bah, I'm sure they'll be fine without me, I wasn't much of a miner, I was one o' the guards, and I wasn't that good at that neither. We mine iron ore, simple, but iron and steel implements never go out of style"  the abhac says proudly


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 15, 2009)

"yes, ... especially as lkong as there are pugwumpies and their scream around, eh?" Harnrey says wryly


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2009)

Harnry and Aodhán finish up their tedious work, a warm glow of satisfaction with a job well done surrounding them. Or maybe it's not just _their_ satisfaction that's warming them.

[sblock=Aodhán]You recognize the signs of divine notice when you see 'em . . .[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Harnry and Aodhán are under the effects of a _Bless_ spell for the next 6 hours.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 15, 2009)

"Ahhhh. a job well done my friend. Lets say we see what the other two are up to?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 15, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> At Keeland's request the large human will stop moving. " I am Tsadok and this is my Lord's temple and though I realize all may not worship her, I will ask respect while in her house.  Would you mind if I ask what your business is here?  Would you be interested in making an offering or becoming a follower?"




Keeland makes a reverent bow. "Pardon my intrusion good priest, we are travelers to the area. The local creatures, Pugwumpi's I believe they are called, have been giving us no end of trouble. They seem to have made their lair in the temple and have befouled it. We were of a mind to rid the place of their influence."


----------



## renau1g (Oct 15, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> "Ahhhh. a job well done my friend. Lets say we see what the other two are up to?"




"I s'pose we should, my arms are getting sore and with those two I'm sure they've gotten themselves in some sorta trouble that they'll be needing us to be saving them from" Aodhán replies, standing up, stretching his back, which responds with an audible *crack*. "Better"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 15, 2009)

"I hear that sound is the second sign of old age" Harnrey says with a grin. He then starts walking to the area of the two alcoves in front of the chaple.

"One thing for sure is that if there are any other gnasties out there, they will be surely showing their surly selves soon. That much ruckus", he indicates the fallen timbers and trash, " will wake the living dead."


----------



## Leif (Oct 15, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Leif, are you entering the room or yelling this as you eavesdrop?



OOC:  Neither, Houwlou just said this at his lower-than-normal tone of voice as he and Keeland were strolling back into the room.  Doubtful whether anyone but Keeland would have heard him.

Back with the rest of the party, Houwlou looks all growls and snarls at first.  Then he walks to a far corner, turns around a couple of times, and then rejoins the party, acting much more chipper!

OOC:  I guess you all know about deadly dog farts?  So imagine a wolf fart, and that's why he went to a far corner -- he doesn't want to kill his friends!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2009)

OOC: Does this mean we are all regrouping? If so, Keeland will introduce new acquaintances to old friends. Knowing Houwlou as he does, the elf will keep his sensitive nose far from the corner in question.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]It does indeed seem you're regrouping. I'll leave it to Mike L to introduce/describe Tsadok. Frank will be joining us shortly (I hope) but I don't have final info on race/description so if he could just be the proverbial 'elephant in the room' for now that would be great.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 16, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Keeland makes a reverent bow. "Pardon my intrusion good priest, we are travelers to the area. The local creatures, Pugwumpi's I believe they are called, have been giving us no end of trouble. They seem to have made their lair in the temple and have befouled it. We were of a mind to rid the place of their influence."




"Pugwumpi's are Rovagug spawn indeed and I thank you whole-heartedly for banishing them from this house of worship and (looking at the two who were cleaning the alter) cleaning up with such vigor.  I tried fighting them off myself but was over matched and held up in this "secret" room.  Alas I am not worthy of being called a priest of Sarenrae so your categorization of this is wholly inaccurate, I would not know exactly how to classify myself either so I introduce myself simple as Tsadok a follower of Sarenrae."  With this moves what he had on the right hand to his left and offers his hand in greeting to Keeland.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2009)

(if Tsadok sees us, then we see him?)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2009)

*Keeland*

"Foul creatures indeed. We are happy to have sent them packing. I suspect this place is not entirely free of dangerous creatures, so perhaps we can work together to make this once more safe for followers of Serenrae."


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 16, 2009)

*Tsadok*



Scotley said:


> "Foul creatures indeed. We are happy to have sent them packing. I suspect this place is not entirely free of dangerous creatures, so perhaps we can work together to make this once more safe for followers of Serenrae."




With this comment you see a half smile on the big guy.  Inside he is trying to contain his joy for 2 reasons.  1st, someone is including him in a group.  2nd, serving Serenrae has been the only constant in his life so doing something for her is a source of constant joy.


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Do you care to accompany us, fat-- uh, Tsadok, as we continue to make our rounds of this place and eliminate any Pugwampis and similar infestations that we find?  You would be most welcome."  The Wolfkin favors the new guy with a toothy smile.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2009)

Harnrey nudges Aodhán and says, "It looks like there is somebody up there with our fellows. What gives?"


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 28, 2009)

*Tsadok*



Leif said:


> "Do you care to accompany us, fat-- uh, Tsadok, as we continue to make our rounds of this place and eliminate any Pugwampis and similar infestations that we find?  You would be most welcome."  The Wolfkin favors the new guy with a toothy smile.
> 
> [sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
> Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
> ...




"Yes, I would.  As soon as the temple is safe and clean."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 5, 2009)

Keeland and Houwlou are in the small room with Tsadok, making acquaintances. Harnry and Aodhán, having finished their work at the altar and hearing their friends' voices outside, are moving to investigate.

The ground in the small room begins to tremble, and a mound of earth is pushed up in the southwest corner. From the mound emerges a monstrous beast, some sort of huge insect. It's a light green in color, and immediately it begins hissing and spitting.

OOC: Initiative, _por favor_.


----------



## Leif (Nov 5, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou immediately growls loudly, draws steel, and advances toward the insect-like beast.  "Grrrrrrstay behind me, Keeland!  This bug'll not taste elf flesh _this_ day, at least not without having an Olcán appetizer first!"

Initiative:  dohhh! <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2310809/">init against ankheg (1d20+1=3)</a>

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 5, 2009)

*Tsadok*

1d20+3=14


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 18/18     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 00       CMB:+03     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +4        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 5, 2009)

*Gotcha Covered, Leif! (Used OP Statblock)*

Houwlou immediately growls loudly, draws steel, and advances toward the insect-like beast.  "Grrrrrrstay behind me, Keeland!  This bug'll not taste elf flesh _this_ day, at least not without having an Olcán appetizer first!"

Initiative:  Dohhh! init against ankheg (1d20+1=3)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 21/21     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +02    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 01       CMB: +4     CMD: 15

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x3     +1 TH Gnolls
Javelin                 +2        1d6+3          20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
                                                              (Undead)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 5, 2009)

harnrey is arriving :
1d20+2=12


----------



## renau1g (Nov 5, 2009)

Aodhán looks at Harney, "You hear something? Let's go see" the abhac asks, his reactions slowed by the aching in his back from all the scrubbing.

init (1d20 2=8)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 6, 2009)

"Yes i do." he is headed towards the trouble


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 15/15     AC: 14   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +02    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+02    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 00       CMB:+01     CMD: 13

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dagger (Thrown)          +1 (+2)   1d4+1       19-20/x2     Rng: 10'
Crossbow (Launch Bolt)   +2        1d8         19-20/x2     Rng: 80'

Conjuration Powers:
    * Acid Bolt (1d6+1) At Will

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level
    * Caltrops                            * Low Light Vision
    * Launch Bolt                         * Orb of Acid (Lesser)
    * Prestidigitation
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2009)

*Keeland*

Startled by the appearance of the strange bug thing, Keeland fumbles with his arrow and is slow to react. He does finally get arrow and string together to fire (1d20+4=8), unfortunately, his shot goes well wide of the mark. 

OOC: Initiative (1d20+2=3)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 14/14     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 00       CMB: 02     CMD: 15

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Composite Longbow (MMW)  +4        1d8+1          20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                +1        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips (4/4)                        First Level (2/2)
    * Detect Magic                      * Cure Light Wounds
    * Light                                 * Sleep
    * Mage Hand
    * Mending

No first level spells remain today.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 7, 2009)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok steps toward the scorpion and tries to hit with his sap.  His positioning is awkward as he is trying to stay out of the line of fire from it's tail and it's spitting.

to hit scorpion with sap (1d20+4=9)


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 18/18     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 00       CMB:+03     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +4        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 7, 2009)

*Ankheg Fight (Round 01A)*

The Ankheg lunges forward, snapping it's huge mandibles closed on Houwlou's meaty thigh and trying to drag the big Olcán back to it's tunnel. The blood gushing from the wound in his leg allows Houwlou to slip free, and the creature readies itself for another attack. The wound in Houwlou's thigh begins to burn as the acid seething from the Ankheg's mouth makes itself felt.

[sblock=Initiative]Ankheg: 20
Tsadok: 14
Harnry: 12
Aodhán: 08
Keeland: 03 (+03)
Houwlou: 03 (+01)[/sblock]

[sblock=Attack]Bite (1d20+5=20) for Bite Damage (2d6+4=7) and Acid Damage (1d4=3)
Grapple (1d20+11-20*=-07)

*It's a cautious creature, and attempted to _Hold_, which is -20 to Grapple attempt but avoids the _Grappled_ condition on itself.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Just need an attack from Houwlou and I can resolve the round.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 7, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Howling (literally!) with pain from the beast's bite, Houwlou brings his sword down as heavily as he is able on the tenderest spot on the thing he can find.

now That's more like it!  1d20+5=25, 1d8+3=11  Threat!  Roll to confirm crit: 10  1d20+5=10

[OOC: Still 11hp damage isn't too bad, is it?]

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 21/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 7, 2009)

*Ankheg Fight (Round 1B)*

Tsadok reacts quickly to the appearance of the monstrosity, slipping deftly between his new acquaintances and flailing at the thing with a sap. The ankheg jerks it's head to the side, flinging Houwlou into Tsadok even as the howling wolf-kin slips from it's grasp.

Harnry and Aodhán are alerted by the sounds of battle and rush to join the fray however they can, but the quarters are tight.

Keeland steps back to give himself room to put his bow to use, but Tsadok's brief association with the group hasn't allowed him to become part of the well oiled Mercenary Machine, and his sudden movement throws Keeland's aim off. 

Houwlou's primal scream reverberates through the small space, eliciting winces of pain from his allies. The bug is too concerned with the gash his intended meal has opened in his side to worry overmuch about the howling.

[sblock=Houwlou]You gave better than you got in terms of raw damage, but in terms of HP% you're gonna need a little more help from your friends to keep up this rate of exchange . . . Still, nicely done![/sblock]

[sblock=Map Positions]I'm still learning the ins and outs of MapTool, so I didn't label the grid this time. If I didn't place you where you'd like to be let me know and I'll position you accordingly. Harnry and Aodhán, you've got some movement (and possibly an attack or other action, depending on how you position yourselves) - let me know what you want to do and I'll get it into the first round. I forgot about that when I was calling for actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 8, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Fling ME about like a ragdoll, will you?  We'll just SEE about that!"  Spitting these words, Houwlou raises his longsword again, and drives it into the creature with all the power he can muster.  Unfortunately, as he is doing so, his foot finds a patch of ichor that is leaking from the beast, and he slips just enough to ruin the aim of his blow.
Houwlou's next attack at the ankheg. (1d20+5=10, 1d8+3=10)

[sblock=Ooops]I don't know if anyone will bother to look, but I made a mistake in the Campaign name on the IC entries I made today.  I had a brain cramp and thought it was still called "Ihmlan."[/sblock]


[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 14/21
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 8, 2009)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok prevents Houwlou from being flung further and hopefully keeps him in this fight.

Being pushed back a bit by Houwlou's momentum, Tsadok will move forward and again try to attack with his sap, this time connecting solidly.

attack on scorpion (1d20+4=20)

dealing Damage roll (1d6+3=8) points of non-lethal damage.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 18/18     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 00       CMB:+03     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +4        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 8, 2009)

Harnrey moves into the room (5 feet SW, 10 feet S) and summons a dart of green viscous fluid. it strikes solidly, but with minimal effect as the hard plating of the insectoid creature was more then what he thought it to me: Ranged Touch attack
1d20+2=18, 1d6=1 

(spell failure of 10%: 1d100=83 )


----------



## renau1g (Nov 9, 2009)

Aodhán draws a javelin after seeing he can't reach the monster. Turning around the corner he flings a weapon at the creature, unfortunately the abhac's training was not in ranged combat and with his allies dodging and parrying in front of him it is extremely difficult to make his throw.

[sblock=ooc]
Move to SE corner and draw javelin.
vs ac; dmg (1d20 2=19,  1d6 2=7) Forgot -4 for missile weapon into melee so hits ac 15... for 7 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2009)

Keeland takes a step and tries to calm down and focus on his archery. He tries another shot (1d20+4=11), while his aim is better, the arrow fails to penetrate the chitinous exoskeleton of the enemy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2009)

The Ankheg lunges at Houwlou once more but is unable to connect, and is then beaten back by the swirling blades and bolts of the party.

The burly newcomer braces Houwlou with one hand and smacks the Ankheg firmly with the sap in his other. Houwlou's swing is wild. A javelin streaks into the room and caroms off the back wall as Aodhán enters the fray, and Keeland's second arrow skitters of it's chitinous skin. Harnry points at the creature and a viscous green bolt slams into it but seems to have little effect.

Quick as a thought, the Ankheg bites (1d20+5=23) Tsadok, grasping (1d20+11=17) him firmly in its mandibles and beginning to worry at him like a dog with an old bone.

[sblock=Details]Ankheg: 12 Lethal, 8 NL Damage, Grappled (PF Core Rules pg. 200)
Houwlou: 10 Lethal Damage
Tsadok: Bite & Acid Damage (2d6+1d4+4=12), Grappled (PF Core Rules pg. 200)[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 11, 2009)

*Tsadok*

Really not happy with the DM...

try to break grapple (1d20+3=12)

Tsadok, tries to wriggle free but is unable to find a way out of the curse-ed creature's jaws.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 6/18     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 00       CMB:+03     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +4        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 11, 2009)

Aodhán raises his holy symbol and somehow the ankheg feels Lonrach's disapproval and her unluck falling on the creature.

[sblock=ooc]
Cast _Bane_ - not much more I can do. Unfortunately, it seems your fate lies in Leif's hands... oh dear.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 19/19     AC: 19   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 17
 Init: +02    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+02    ST(W):+07

  BAB: 00       CMB: 00     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +3        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +2        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Dimensional Hop (10'/10' per Day)   * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/1 Rnd per Day)

Spells:
    Orisons                               First Level
    * Create Water                       [s] * Bless[/s]
    * Stabilize                           [s]* Blessed Aim[/s]
    * Mending                             * Bane
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Again, the doughty Olcan strikes at the ankheg.  Unfortunately, success eludes one more time. 

Houwlou to the Rescue! (Bite me renau1g! ) (1d20+5=9, 1d8+3=5)

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 14/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 12, 2009)

Harnrey sees the situation aaas getting bad with the fellow mercinaries. he calls forth the sustance of primal earth, where the creature is from and produces a globe of acid in his hands. Taking careful aim to avoid his allies he throws it at the giant insect...

Ranged touch attack
orb of acid, lessor 1d20-2=17, 1d6=3


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2009)

*Keeland*

Hoping to save his newfound companion, Keeland sends another arrow (1d20+4=6) into the fray, but still can't seem to hit the implacable foe.


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2009)

OOC:  Are you SURE that this guy isn't part pugwampi???  We can't seem to buy a flippin' hit at the moment.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2009)

Harnry's orb slaps into the Ankheg just behind it's head. Chittering in pain, the creature drops Tsadok's writhing body to the dirt and retreats backwards into the loose soil.

[sblock=OOC]Ankheg drops Tsadok and _Withdraws_, burrowing into the soil.

Knowledge: Nature checks are appropriate here if you wish.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 15, 2009)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok, stands up and inspects his crushed body.  "Well...that sucked!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 6/18     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 00       CMB:+03     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +4        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2009)

Y'all don't forget to update your stat blocks as you use resources (e.g. spells), lose or gain hit points, change AC . . .

The purpose of those is so we don't have to go poring over all the old posts to figure that stuff out.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 15, 2009)

Harnrey racks his brain as to what may seem peculiar about this creature


1d20+4=5 but his studies were never any where near this subject.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2009)

*Keeland*

"Odd..." mumbles Keeland as he takes a deep breath and tries to calm down after the sudden encounter. 

OOC: Knowledge Nature Check (1d20+3=19)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2009)

[sblock=Keeland]Keeland dredges the depths of his memory for tidbits about the reclusive Ankheg, and recalls that if the party so desires you can follow the creature into its tunnel. The soil will be loose enough that you will be able to breath with difficulty.

However, it may not be the safest of courses . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2009)

*Keeland*

The Elf gulps as he considers the implications of an old story he heard once. "I've heard it said that these beasts leave a tunnel that a man could follow. It may be difficult, but not impossible to breath. Though I don't fancy facing such a beast in his own lair..."


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou will see if he can add anything to the good information provided by Keeland.  Knowledge (Nature) +7 check=11
Supplemental knowledge, nature check (1d20+7=11)

Nope!  The Olcan has nothing to add.

"Hmmm, I must have been out sick that day of Ranger training when they covered ankhegs."


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 17, 2009)

*Tsadok*



Scotley said:


> The Elf gulps as he considers the implications of an old story he heard once. "I've heard it said that these beasts leave a tunnel that a man could follow. It may be difficult, but not impossible to breath. Though I don't fancy facing such a beast in his own lair..."




"I have no  desire to follow THAT creature.  He put me in a world of hurt and I say live and let live."

After saying this, Tsadok will move to the alter and begin praying for healing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2009)

Tsadok moves into the chapel and skirts the wreckage on his way to the altar. He kneels and prays to Sarenrae, and after 10 minutes the would-be Paladin is filled with Her divine light and warmth and his pain is washed away.

[sblock=Tsadok]Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5=12) and you are under the effect of a _Bless_ spell (+1 to Attack rolls and to Saves vs. Fear) for the next 6 hours.[/sblock]

[sblock=Aodhán/Harnry]I don't think it would have mattered in the Ankheg fight but don't forget the two of you are _Blessed_ by Sarenrae for the next 5 hours or so.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 17, 2009)

I rolled a 1 on the knowledge check, that is an auto fil i believe. I doubt any hit came close to hitting but still a miss. will look againn. and yes, I forgot the bless.

at a quick glance, the bless would not have helped as the rolls were good to start with.


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2009)

OOC:  My understanding, DeWar, is that a nat 1 is only an automatic failure on an ATTACK roll, not a skill check.  But, it's still not the best result, is it?

"Before you girls take your beauty sleep, let's see whether there is any material gain to be gleaned from all of our efforts!  [OOC:  Let's search for treasure!]

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 14/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 18, 2009)

Aodhán nods and gestures for the Olcan to take the lead.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2009)

The group returns to the chapel, where Tsadok continues to pray at the altar.

Rummaging through the wreckage of the fallen Pugwampi nest yields a tiny box on a leather string and a ring. A salvage run through the entire chapel gets you 47 GP in loose coins and an uncut garnet that looks fairly nice on first glance.


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2009)

The Olcán, somewhat disillusioned with the meager gleanings of the place, sighs and says, "A tiny box?  This does not have the look of a pugwampi trinket!  What do our learned wizard and priest make of this?"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 14/21
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 19, 2009)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> Tsadok moves into the chapel and skirts the wreckage on his way to the altar. He kneels and prays to Sarenrae, and after 10 minutes the would-be Paladin is filled with Her divine light and warmth and his pain is washed away.
> 
> [sblock=Tsadok]Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5=12) and you are under the effect of a _Bless_ spell (+1 to Attack rolls and to Saves vs. Fear) for the next 6 hours.[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=Aodhán/Harnry]I don't think it would have mattered in the Ankheg fight but don't forget the two of you are _Blessed_ by Sarenrae for the next 5 hours or so.[/sblock]




OOC - Convenient roll there Mikey.

IC - Tsadok places his fist to his chest (fingers inward) and rises from the altar.  Those that look are amazed at how the big guy looks none the worse for wear from the the previous encounter.  He will look at the others in the party, "Well boys?  Where to?  Shall we continue to clean this house of Sarenrae?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 18/18     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 00       CMB:+03     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +4        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal

+1 to Attack rolls and to Saves vs. Fear) for the next 6 hours.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2009)

"Yes, by all means let us do so, as soon as we are restored to our proper strength and health.  For today, though, I think that we have had just about enough excitement."  OOC:  At least, I _think_ we have, anyway?

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou Groulenas]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 14/21
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 20, 2009)

*Tsadok*



Leif said:


> "Yes, by all means let us do so, as soon as we are restored to our proper strength and health.  For today, though, I think that we have had just about enough excitement."  OOC:  At least, I _think_ we have, anyway?
> 
> [sblock=stat block, Houwlou Groulenas]
> Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
> ...




You are right indeed.  We do need to be at our best for Sarenrae.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 20, 2009)

"Aye, let's be off. It'll give me and Harney time ot look over the box for you wolfie." Aodhán replies

[sblock=ooc]
So he'll go with Know (religion) with 1d20+9 to see if there's any clues from a religious angle.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2009)

"Wolfie, eh?" snarls Houwlou.  "Careful, Aodhán, or I'll pi** on your leg!"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou Groulenas]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 14/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2009)

*Keeland*

Thinking hard, Keeland can't remember anything significant about a tiny box on a leather string. 

OOC: Knowledge Religion aid another (1d20+3=7)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 22, 2009)

"May I Keeland?" If the elf passes the box to harnrey will give it a good oneover look.

Knowledge: arcana
1d20+8=16

Appraise:
1d20+8=10

"Hmmmmm ..."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2009)

The four Bees and your new acquaintance make your way out of the monastery and back up to the caravan, where Almah and Garavel are waiting anxiously for news of your first foray.

They look somewhat surprised at the presence of Tsadok, but they recover quickly and Almah offers her hand to Tsadok (for shaking, not kissing), and says, "I am Almah, leader of this trading expedition and current employer of these four. I welcome you to our camp. This is Garavel, my right hand man."

The five of you are ushered into Almah's tent without further fuss.

[sblock=Tsadok]The party is greeted by a young, very beautiful woman with a commanding air and an older gentleman with a neatly trimmed beard who moves like a swordsman.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2009)

*FLASHBACK: The Chapel*

Keeland lays the items aquired thus far out on the floor and begins humming a soft tune. The rest of the group watches in interest as his humming brings his soul in tune with the magical energies of the monastery, and after about 30 seconds he begins to detect faint auras around the ring (Transmutation), the Pugwampi king's battle axe (Evocation) and the little box (Divination).

The altar glows brightly to his eyes, filled with Sarenrae's Divine energy. There are also faint lines of that energy tied to Aodhán, Harnry and Tsadok.

The Áilleacht allows his song to fade, deciding that further study of the items can wait for the comfort of the group's caravan wagon.

Flashback Ends


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2009)

*Keeland*

The bard enters with the others, but says nothing for the moment as he is distracted thinking about the strange collection of items they have found.


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2009)

Houwlou remains his stoic self.  "Somebody scour me a stein, I need a swig!"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou Groulenas]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 14/21
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 24, 2009)

Aodhán drags his feet as they enter the tent, himself exhausted after channeling so much of Lonrach's energy and wanting little more than a bit of rest. He had to admit though he was excited by the findings.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 24, 2009)

Almah and Garavel question you thoroughly, but they notice your exhaustion and are as brief as possible. Once they've had their report, Almah turns to Tsadok.

"And what are your intentions, young man? Do you intend to accompany this crew?"


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 24, 2009)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> The four Bees and your new acquaintance make your way out of the monastery and back up to the caravan, where Almah and Garavel are waiting anxiously for news of your first foray.
> 
> They look somewhat surprised at the presence of Tsadok, but they recover quickly and Almah offers her hand to Tsadok (for shaking, not kissing), and says, "I am Almah, leader of this trading expedition and current employer of these four. I welcome you to our camp. This is Garavel, my right hand man."
> 
> ...




Tsadok will take Almah's hand and begin to lean into it as if to kiss then when he realizes she is offering it to shake, he will try and recover.  "I am pleased to meet you, Thank You."  He will also offer his hand to Garavel and this time not lean into it.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 24, 2009)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> Almah and Garavel question you thoroughly, but they notice your exhaustion and are as brief as possible. Once they've had their report, Almah turns to Tsadok.
> 
> "And what are your intentions, young man? Do you intend to accompany this crew?"




Looking at the beautiful woman, "Is there another option?"


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 24, 2009)

*Tsadok*

OOC - Mike, has 6 hours passed so that the bless spell is no longer in effect?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 25, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Nope - prob'ly just an hour. The caravan is parked about a mile away from the monastery. The monastery is in a small valley - more of a depression in the surrounding hills actually. The caravan is just over the hilltops, so you can't see it from the monastery but a short walk up from the wagons gives one an excellent view of the monastery. Does that _even_ make sense?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 25, 2009)

Seeing Tsadok's familiarity with Almah, Houwlou just rolls his eyes and sighs.  "Egad, where did this chap learn his manners?"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou Groulenas]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 14/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 25, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> Looking at the beautiful woman, "Is there another option?"




"Life is full of options, friend. My company is on a quest to re-establish the trading city of Kelmarane, to place it in the hands of the Pactmasters once again. I'm certain there will be a place for you there.

On the other hand, these fine gentlemen are mercenaries in the employ of one of the best companies in this part of the world and Bronagh has been expanding. So it's likely he'd hire you.

These are just two of your current choices - I'm certain you could find others as well."


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 28, 2009)

*Ooc*



Mowgli said:


> "Life is full of options, friend. My company is on a quest to re-establish the trading city of Kelmarane, to place it in the hands of the Pactmasters once again. I'm certain there will be a place for you there.
> 
> On the other hand, these fine gentlemen are mercenaries in the employ of one of the best companies in this part of the world and Bronagh has been expanding. So it's likely he'd hire you.
> 
> These are just two of your current choices - I'm certain you could find others as well."




OOC - I'm confused, maybe I need more history here.  Our group is not working for these folks.  How do they know them then?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 28, 2009)

*OOC:*


 Mowgli posted a respons to this in the ooc thread, just to let you know.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 2, 2009)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> "Life is full of options, friend. My company is on a quest to re-establish the trading city of Kelmarane, to place it in the hands of the Pactmasters once again. I'm certain there will be a place for you there.
> 
> On the other hand, these fine gentlemen are mercenaries in the employ of one of the best companies in this part of the world and Bronagh has been expanding. So it's likely he'd hire you.
> 
> These are just two of your current choices - I'm certain you could find others as well."




"These gentlemen and I have already fought as brothers so if they are agreeable, I'd like to join up with their cause."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 2, 2009)

"I am aggreeable", says harnrey.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 3, 2009)

"I would be honored sir."


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

The Olcán's lip peels away from his inordinately sharp teeth, but his growl is barely stifled in time.

"Sounds great to me, too, since you have approval from the others and pack-leader bossman.  Looking forward to working alongside you!"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 14/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 4, 2009)

Almah smiles at the interplay between the mercs and their new friend. "Well, then gentlemen, I'll let you retire to discuss your business and your plans for the monastery now that you've done an initial scout."

With this polite dismissal, the beautiful woman walks with the group to the opening of her tent and bids you good night.

OOC: What now?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2009)

*OOC:*


sleep for the night?


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2009)

*Houwlou*

Houwlou agrees with Harnrey.  But first, he wants to get in his nightly period of howling at the moon.   And, while I'm thinking about it, Houwlou is still down 7 hp, too.......

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou Groulenas]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 14/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2009)

*sigh*

"I forgot about that D*** howling. no sleep until then. and a good thing we don't want to be stealthy."*mumble grumble*


----------



## renau1g (Dec 4, 2009)

Aodhán will not be discussing anything this evening, he retires straight to his bedroll and within a few minutes is sleeping, his snoring rivals that of Houwlou's howls.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2009)

"ungh" Harnrey just shakes his head and retires for the evening, tired from fighting, tired from cleaning tired from expending arcane energy.... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2009)

*Keeland*

As the others begin to seek their beds, Keeland gathers the items believed to have some power in them. He lines them up on the tent floor and sits cross-legged before them humming a simple tune and then making a few mystic gestures over the items. As their auras are revealed by the magic he begins to examine them. Some of the items are obvious and one he has a good idea about, but there is one item that eludes his best efforts...

OOC: spellcraft (1d20+8=27, 1d20+8=22, 1d20+8=11, 1d20+8=28)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 5, 2009)

Keeland's careful inspection of the items reveals that the warhammer is magically enhanced to make it more likely to hit and more deadly (_+1 Tiny Warhammer_). He finds a tiny catch on the box, and opening it discovers miniscule pages covered with religious writings. When worn as a circlet with the box resting on the forehead it will grant the wearer knowledge of how any action or magical effect (such as might be imposed by an item) will affect his alignment and standing with his deity. This knowledge is granted before the action/effect is implemented if he takes a moment to contemplate the act (_Phylactery of Faithfulness_).

The properties of the Ring elude his study.

OOC: There were actually only three items of power - the tiny breastplate is mundane.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 5, 2009)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> Almah smiles at the interplay between the mercs and their new friend. "Well, then gentlemen, I'll let you retire to discuss your business and your plans for the monastery now that you've done an initial scout."
> 
> With this polite dismissal, the beautiful woman walks with the group to the opening of her tent and bids you good night.
> 
> OOC: What now?




Tsadok takes notice of which tent is Almah's and once she is inside he begins to wonder where the heck is he sleeping and what the hell is all that howling.  _What have I gotten myself into_ he thinks.


----------



## Leif (Dec 5, 2009)

*Houwlou*

Having sated his howling urge, the Olcán goes in search of a tree to "mark."  Then he sees Tsadok wandering around.  "I say, Tsadok, you can bunk in my tent if you wish.  There's plenty of room."

[sblock=Houwlou Groulenas]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 14/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> The properties of the Ring elude his study.
> 
> OOC: There were actually only three items of power - the tiny breastplate is mundane.




OOC: three items, three successful roles?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: three items, three successful roles?




OOC: Sorry, took 'em in the order they came. You can try again tomorrow!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2009)

The Bees - and Tsadok - retire to their beds for some much needed rest, and sleep soundly through the night as Almah's caravan guards keep watch. You awake the next morning rested and ready for your next foray into the monastery.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 6, 2009)

I will have an updated spell list shortly ...

done:

```
[b]Spells:[/b]
    Cantrips             First Level
    * Detect magic      * Magic Missle
    * Launch Bolt        * Orb of fire (Lssr)
    * Prestidigitation
```


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2009)

*Keeland*

Keeland spends a restless night considering the powers of the ring that were beyond him the night before. After splashing a little water on his face he once again performs the magic that reveals the items aura and tries to figure it out. The others are no doubt startled by the excited shout that emanates from his tent as he figures it out. He goes out to find some breakfast with a smile of triumph on his face.

OOC: spellcraft to determine magical properties (1d20+8=26)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2009)

[sblock=Keeland]Congrats! Ring of Feather Falling.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2009)

*Houwlou*

Houwlou stretches luxuriantly.  "That was a pleasant night, I must say!  So nice to have dependable designated guards who are not members of our small party!  Let's to breakfast!" OOC:  I don't suppose Houwlou can find any GainesBurgers among the fare offered for consumption? 

[sblock=Houwlou Groulenas, stat block]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 14/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2009)

Hadrod and Hadreh - the camel drivers - are so grateful for the return of Rombard the goat that they will happily share their beef sausage with Houwlou. They'll even leave some rare for him.


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2009)

*Houwlou*

"Most delightful sausages, Hadrod and Hadreh!  My compliments on your sumptuous fare.  I particularly appreciate the way you prepared it with deference to my bestial tastes."

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(?)(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),
Longsword, +5 att, 1d8+3
Javelin, +2 att, 1d6+3
Low Light Vision 60'
AC: 17 (4Chain Shirt + 2Lg. Shield + 1Dex);FF16;T11
Fort:+2 | Ref:+3 | Will:+4
HP: 14/21
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 7, 2009)

As Harnrey is wandering about the camp to find a comfy place to study, he hears Howlou and shudders. 
"Ya know, we left several pugwumpis back at the monistary if you need a snack later." he says with a sidelong glance and a grin. he continues walking to a place under a tree.

He works ar reading and some writing when suddenly he shouts, "EurikA of cours, it all makes sense now!" he then continues to write in his book for a little while longer and then leaves to go eat some rations.









*OOC:*


 Effect of 'discovering' two new spells in his spell book at the new level


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 8, 2009)

*Tsadok*



Leif said:


> Having sated his howling urge, the Olcán goes in search of a tree to "mark."  Then he sees Tsadok wandering around.  "I say, Tsadok, you can bunk in my tent if you wish.  There's plenty of room."
> 
> [sblock=Houwlou Groulenas]
> Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
> ...




Tsadok can't help but smile to himself a little with the offer, mainly a feeling of satisfaction of finding new friends.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 8, 2009)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok wakes from a very restful and dream filled sleep.  One of his dreams did bother him though and when he gets up he will keep an eye on Almah's tent for her to emerge in the morning.


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2009)

OOC:  Tsadok may not be smiling to himself as much once he sees that Houwlou's tent is large enough for the whole party, and, in fact, sleeps everyone comfortably.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2009)

You all wake rested and refreshed, and putter around the camp on your various errands.

Almah emerges from her tent about a half hour after sunrise and approaches the group.

"Is there anything you need before resuming your foray into the monastery?"

[sblock=Aodhán]Passive Insight: You sense that she is impatient to move forward with her settlement of Kelmarane - time is money in the merchant life . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2009)

*Houwlou*

[post redacted]

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2009)

Leif said:


> "I can't speak for the others, of course, Lady, but I am quite ready to go.  And I am very grateful for your assistance and hospitality so far!"




[sblock=OOC]Thought you were looking for a longsword . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2009)

[sblock=Mowgli]I thought that trip for more equipment was before the meeting with the Lady.  Houwlou did plan to come back eventually, you know.  Comment has been removed, though.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2009)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Mowgli]I thought that trip for more equipment was before the meeting with the Lady.  Houwlou did plan to come back eventually, you know.  Comment has been removed, though.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]Nah, you'll actually have to buy the stuff from her so I figured I'd go ahead and facilitate that meeting.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 9, 2009)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> You all wake rested and refreshed, and putter around the camp on your various errands.
> 
> Almah emerges from her tent about a half hour after sunrise and approaches the group.
> 
> ...




Tsadok feels a warmth wash over him as Almah exits her tent.  He tries to keep from staring at her by concentrating on eating whatever is in front of him.

OOC - Tsadok is good to go with whatever the group wants.  But is itching to get back to the monastery to finish what he started.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 9, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> You all wake rested and refreshed, and putter around the camp on your various errands.
> 
> Almah emerges from her tent about a half hour after sunrise and approaches the group.
> 
> ...




"Aye, we don't want to hold you up any longer than we need to. One thing I was wondering though afore we head out. Do you happen to have a spare shield around here? The dark creatures we fought in the monastery managed to ruin my other one." the abhac asks


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 9, 2009)

"and while you are at it, I could use a new battle ax as my previous one was shattered a few days back."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 9, 2009)

*Keeland*

"I would like to get some studded leather or even a chain shirt if we could come to some sort of arrangement..."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2009)

"Give me a few moments to check my inventory and I'll get back to you." She turns to Tsadok and Houwlou. "And the two of you? Do you also have equipment needs?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Not at this time, to my knowledge, Lady.  We Rangers have a motto, perhaps you've heard it -- _'Be Prepared,'_ we always say, and I like to think that I am reasonably so.  But, ahh, thinking about it more now, we could always stand to be well-provisioned for a longer time, if you can spare any rations?"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 10, 2009)

*Tsadok*



Leif said:


> "Not at this time, to my knowledge, Lady.  We Rangers have a motto, perhaps you've heard it -- _'Be Prepared,'_ we always say, and I like to think that I am reasonably so.  But, ahh, thinking about it more now, we could always stand to be well-provisioned for a longer time, if you can spare any rations?"
> 
> [sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
> 
> ...




"Same goes for me, I'm not sure what I could even afford at this time so I'll just go along for the ride."  Under his breath he mumbles, "hope there are no more of those Ankhegs in there"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2009)

*Almah*

"Well then, please carry on with your other preparations while I see what I have in stock! I'll be back with you shortly."

With these words she turns and strides with purpose back into the group of wagons.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 10, 2009)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok will nonchalantly watch her depart.


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*



mleibrock said:


> "Same goes for me, I'm not sure what I could even afford at this time so I'll just go along for the ride."  Under his breath he mumbles, "hope there are no more of those Ankhegs in there"



"Actually, I'd prefer to fight 1000 anhkegs rather than face even ONE more of those damned pugwampis!"


Mowgli said:


> "Well then, please carry on with your other preparations while I see what I have in stock! I'll be back with you shortly."
> "Thank you, Lady!  We are again in your debt."
> With these words she turns and strides with purpose back into the group of wagons.






mleibrock said:


> Tsadok will nonchalantly watch her depart.



"Careful, Tsadok!  For a second there, you almost looked chalant!"
[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2009)

*Keeland*

The bard watches their newest merc watch their employer with some concern. "The balladeers say it doesn't pay to mix business and pleasure..." he mutters to no one in particular.


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Hearing the bard's astute observation, Houwlou muters quietly, "Yeah, as if!"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 12, 2009)

*Tsadok*

Upon hearing Keeland' comment, Tsadok's face instantly turns beat red.  "I don't know what it is, I just really can't keep my eye's off her..."

OOC - Remember he is 15.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 12, 2009)

After watching Almah walk away, you return to your preparations for the day's assault on the monastery. So consumed are you in your various tasks - sharpening weapons and mending armor, committing new spells to memory, and fortifying your bodies with food - that her 30 minute absence fairly flies by.

Soon enough the merchant princess returns and bids you to follow her. She leads you to one of the wagons where she's arranged an artful display of the items you requested.

Harnry finds a selection of five battle axes in a variety of styles, all of average quality.

"You may purchase any of these axes for eight pieces of gold."

For Keeland there is little enough to choose from - one set of studded leather armor, good quality but plainly made.

"A paltry 25 gold pieces will see you wearing that fine suit of leather, sir."

Aodhán is greeted by two shields, both appear plain but serviceable. However, when he straps them on to ensure their fit the balance and heft of one of them proves to be extraordinary. In fact, this may be the most finely crafted shield he's ever donned. Almah watches the Abhác's face intently, the corners of her mouth turned in a slight smile.

"That is a fine example of smithwork, as you can see. For you, Aodhán, twelve hundred pieces of gold. The other will cost you only twenty, but of course it is not nearly the quality of the one you now hold."

[sblock=Aodhán]This shield is a Masterwork item of Exceptional quality. It grants -1 Armor Check penalty, +2 non-lethal damage when used in a bash, and is +2 on its Hardness and Break DC.

I took the liberty of rolling a Bluff for Aodhán to conceal his delight - he almost beat her!

Aodhán's Bluff (1d20=10) vs. Almah's Sense Motive (1d20+10=11)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2009)

Feeling it best to be as safe as possible, Keeland will fork over bulk of his earnings to date for the armor. He goes to dress in the new armor carefully adjusting the straps for the best fit. He then carefully cleans, oils and packs his old leather in case he should have need of it again. Checking his bowstring one last time, he returns to the others. "Shall we continue our exploration?"


----------



## renau1g (Dec 13, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Aodhán is greeted by two shields, both appear plain but serviceable. However, when he straps them on to ensure their fit the balance and heft of one of them proves to be extraordinary. In fact, this may be the most finely crafted shield he's ever donned. Almah watches the Abhác's face intently, the corners of her mouth turned in a slight smile.
> 
> "That is a fine example of smithwork, as you can see. For you, Aodhán, twelve hundred pieces of gold. The other will cost you only twenty, but of course it is not nearly the quality of the one you now hold."
> 
> ...




"Aye, it truly is a wondrous piece of work, but me purse be a little too light today. Maybe another time?" the abhac replies sadly. 

[sblock=ooc]
Only got 45 gp[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2009)

Almah concludes her business with Keeland, and smiles kindly at Aodhán's wistful expression.

"Of course. I don't expect I'll be doing much business until you retake Kelmarane for me and I get the Battle Market up and running again, so it should still be here. The other, then?"


----------



## renau1g (Dec 13, 2009)

Aodhán nods, handing over the coins and accepting the shield.


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

OOC:  I'm not sure how much treasure we have apiece, so this may be a moot point, but is there _any_ chance that Houwlou could afford the magic shield that Aodhán just turned down? []  

OOC: Or, if the two of them can only pay half each, then Houwlou will help Aodhán buy it for himself.  (With the understanding that the favor will be returned in due course, of course!)


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 13, 2009)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> After watching Almah walk away, you return to your preparations for the day's assault on the monastery. So consumed are you in your various tasks - sharpening weapons and mending armor, committing new spells to memory, and fortifying your bodies with food - that her 30 minute absence fairly flies by.
> 
> Soon enough the merchant princess returns and bids you to follow her. She leads you to one of the wagons where she's arranged an artful display of the items you requested.
> 
> ...




Tsadok will join his new friends at the merchant wagon if for no other purpose than to watch the interaction and gaze upon Almah again.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  I'm not sure how much treasure we have apiece, so this may be a moot point, but is there _any_ chance that Houwlou could afford the magic shield that Aodhán just turned down? []
> 
> OOC: Or, if the two of them can only pay half each, then Houwlou will help Aodhán buy it for himself.  (With the understanding that the favor will be returned in due course, of course!)




[sblock=OOC] You don't have much in the way of coin, but see the Swag List (link is in my sig) for all the treasure you've gotten. Most of it hasn't been distributed. I've also listed book price, though you can only count on getting about half that much for them (maybe a little more or less depending on RP and Diplomacy rolls). Items you can look up easily I'll continue to list book price, but for those with variable prices (gems/jewelry, art, etc.) I'll post value only after someone appraises.

The Swag List is cross linked to a Distributed Swag page for you guys to keep track of what each party member gets. I'll leave the haggling over that up to you, and until items are listed there I'll assume they're in party treasure. Once they're listed on the Distributed list I'll take them off the Swag List. Clear as mud?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 13, 2009)

[sblock=mowgli]i see an annotataion on my 'word' based character sheet that shows he invested 30 gp into two charges of summon monster. since that is not possible, can I re-convert back to cash and get one of the axes?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> Tsadok will join his new friends at the merchant wagon if for no other purpose than to watch the interaction and gaze upon Almah again.




Almah looks slightly amused, but also a little . . . troubled . . . as she notices Tsadok's attention.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=mowgli]i see an annotataion on my 'word' based character sheet that shows he invested 30 gp into two charges of summon monster. since that is not possible, can I re-convert back to cash and get one of the axes?[/sblock]




[sblock=David]Yes. That nets him 1 axe and 22 GP, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 13, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=David]Yes. That nets him 1 axe and 22 GP, right?[/sblock]




[sblock=mowgli]Right![/sblock] Harn chooses an ax similer to the one he had, obviously in appearence only. He hands over his 8 gold and smiles hapily.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2009)

Preparations made, re-equipped and ready to face whatever challenges await in the old monastery, the group sets out again and in short order you find yourselves back in the huge Nave.

The arid wind whistles through the ruins, lifting a fine veil of dust. From the depths of the chapel the newly cleaned and polished altar gleams bright enough to be seen even out here in the bright sun.

There are three openings in the eastern wall of the nave.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2009)

*Keeland*

Taking up his bow and nocking an arrow, Keeland hums a little tune that sets his bow glowing with arcane light. "Let's try this first entrance (the westernmosts?)."


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"That sounds like as good a plan as any, Keeland," says the Wolfkin, as he boldly strides to head that way alongside the bard.  He will pause momentarily, however, just to make sure that the others are following the two of them.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2009)

The warm glow from Keeland's bow gradually fills the space as you pass through the door into a hallway.

Poking your head through the doorless arch to the North reveals what appears to be a large kitchen complete with walls lined in shelves and cupboards, a huge central table, and an enormous oven against the north wall. Several drawers and cupboard doors stand askew, and the floor here is a jagged field of broken glass, smashed pottery, bits of sharp stone, jagged bones, and discarded cutlery.

Through the doorway to the South is a demolished mess hall. Three long wooden tables and dozens of chairs that once lined this room are in shambles, mostly rotted away with the passage of years. Light shines through several large holes in the ceiling, illuminating a closed door on the east wall.

While Harnry squints to make out details the glow from Keeland's bow lights the gloom for the rest of the party, revealing that the hallway opens into a large but plain interior hallway leading to the various chambers of the monastery’s southern wing. A weatherworn statue of Sarenrae stands in the middle of the hall. The door to the North of the statue hangs slightly open.

[sblock=OOC]Map is updated below. I rotated it so North is now Up. Lighted area is what Aodhán can see.

Actions?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Since that door to the north is hanging open, why don't we check behind it to make sure nothing is lurking to slip up on us quietly?"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mowgli]Mikey, are the bonuses listed (+5/+4) H's adjustments for using longsword and dagger as a 2-fisted, butt-whomping ranger?  And, so, then 2 longswords would just make the secondary attack be made at another, what, -2?[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 16, 2009)

*Tsadok*

As the party leaves the caravan Tsadok will glace back at the beautiful woman once more.

He will follow the rest of the party excited and a bit nervous that he may be not able to help them in some way.  As they are exploring the new rooms, he keeps his eyes and ears peeled for anything out of the ordinary.  

When they come upon the statue of Sarenrae, Tsadok will pause for a good bit to take in her beauty.

Upon Houwlou's suggestion of peeking into the room with the open door, Tsadok will step up to the door and look around before entering.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 22/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> [sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
> 
> ```
> HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
> ...




[sblock=Leif]Two things:

First, both the primary _and_ secondary attack rolls would be reduced by two if he used a second longsword - in the Stat Block, the Longsword/Dagger combo is indicated by the indented Dagger listing, the Longsword/Longsword combo by the indented Longsword listing.

Second, I may have made a mistake in his TH calculations - it looks like they should be +3 STR and +2 BAB, -2 for TWF. The additional +1 for Weapon Focus would make his Two Weapon attack rolls +4/+3 for Longsword/Dagger and +2/+1 for Longsword/Longsword.

I most humbly apologize for the error, and ask that you let me know if I've missed that additional +1 somewhere. 

I'll hold off on adjusting the character sheet/stat block until you let me know . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2009)

The combination of light in the room, Houwlou's voice and Tsadok moving forward have apparently alerted the denizens of the room to the north. As Tsadok begins moving the door bursts open and four baboons come tumbling out, screeching and hollering. One makes a tremendous leap onto the statue and quickly scales to the top, the others charge quickly into melee.

[sblock=OOC]Baboons' Initiative (1d20+2=18) 

No surprise round; roll initiative, please.

I won't be able to get a battle map up 'till this evening - if y'all will just let me know approximately where in the statue room you want to position yourselves I'll get the tokens placed and we'll move forward from there.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2009)

edit: never mid what I had written


----------



## renau1g (Dec 16, 2009)

Aodhán will squint as the light from Keeland's bow messes with his ability to see in the dark, but stays close to the middle of their marching order. He had just entered the room proper when the creatures burst out of the room to the north.

[sblock=ooc]
Can you please place Aodhán just on the inside of the square portion of hte room (2 sqaures SW of the statue)

init (1d20 2=17)

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2009)

re map: would that be post 832? 

inititive
1d20+2=10


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 17, 2009)

*Tsadok*

initiative (1d20+3=13)

OOC - Place Tsdadok smack dab in front of the door.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 22/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Leif]Two things:
> 
> First, both the primary _and_ secondary attack rolls would be reduced by two if he used a second longsword - in the Stat Block, the Longsword/Dagger combo is indicated by the indented Dagger listing, the Longsword/Longsword combo by the indented Longsword listing.
> 
> ...



[sblock=Mowgli]You forgot +1 for his masterwork longsword, didn't you?[/sblock]

Houwlou attacks the nearest baboon with his nifty new longsword/dagger combo.  (Eeesh, someone said IC is down, so you can roll for H at your convenience, Mowgli-man-the-DM.)
[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2009)

Tsadok notices the door beginning to swing open and turns his leisurely stroll in that direction into a well controlled tumble. His somersault takes him right past the outpouring of Baboons and he finds himself facing off against the last one out the door. Slavering jaws lunge forward; the baboon spins quickly and bites into the young Rogue's thigh.

Aodhán and Houwlou step into the room to meet the charging apes, clearing the way for Keeland and Harnry to unleash their missiles and magic. Cleric and Ranger are also met with ferocious attacks. Jaws clamp on armor, then pierce - Aodhán also suffers a painful bite. Houwlou manages to slip the attack of the Baboon facing him in spite of his poor tactical position.

The ape at the top of the statue of Sarenrae screams at the intruders but stays out of the fight . . . for now.

Party's Up!

[sblock=Crunch Stuff]Initiative
Baboons: 18
Aodhán: 17
Houwlou: 14
Tsadok: 13
Keeland: 10 (16 DEX)
Harnry: 10 (15 DEX)

vs. Tsadok: To Hit & Damage (1d20+2=17, 1d6+3=8)
vs. Aodhán: To Hit & Damage (1d20+2=19, 1d6+3=9)
vs. Houwlou: To Hit (1d20+4=15)

Ouch! You guys feeling the IC love?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 17, 2009)

Harnrey speaks the rough gutteral language of dragons while waving his wand over is empty hand and an orb, 2 inches in diamater and of the color of reddish orange flames appears in his hands ... in fact the orb seems to be flames in the shape of a sphere ...

spell fail chance:
1d100=44 spell is successfully cast

He winds up for the pitch ...

1d20+3=23, 1d8=1 
nat 20! vs ranged touch attack against the baboon on the statue (are there criticals for spells?!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Are there criticals for spells?!




[sblock=OOC]There are - I'll let you know the effect when I post the round. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou draws longsword and dagger and attacks the nearest vile beast.

1st attack against a baboon thingy with longsword and dagger (1d20+5=18, 1d20+4=7, 1d8+3=7, 1d4+1=2)

Houwlou may have hit with his longsword for 7hp damage, or maybe not?



[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]
Not sure if I was due an extra +1 for the m/w longsword or not.   If so, it's a 19attack


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> Houwlou may have hit with his longsword for 7hp damage, or maybe not?
> 
> Not sure if I was due an extra +1 for the m/w longsword or not.   If so, it's a 19attack




[sblock=Leif]We shall see . . . (the numbers on OP are correct - +5/+4 TH for LS/Dgr, +3/+2 TH for LS/LS).[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 18, 2009)

Tsadok, grabs the scruff of the neck of the baboon that just buried his teeth in his thigh and with his other hand wacks it in the face with his sap.


to hit baboon (1d20+6=20)

damage to baboon (1d6+3=5)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 14/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Dec 18, 2009)

*I want to repeat, YOU DAMN DIRTY APES*

With a howl of pain as the powerful jaws pierce the dwarven scalemail, Aodhán's return strike is wild as his anger clouds his mind. 

[sblock=ooc]
Attack the baboon next to me atk; dmg

 (1d20 4=12,  1d10 2=9) likely a miss, unless 12 AC hits...[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 29/29     AC: 19   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 17
 Init: +02    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+02    ST(W):+08

  BAB: 01       CMB: 01     CMD: 15

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +4        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +3        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day)

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (4+1)
    * Create Water                        * Bless
    * Detect Magic                        * Cause Fear
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2009)

With a howl of pain as the powerful jaws pierce the dwarven scalemail, Aodhán's return strike is wild as his anger clouds his mind, but Houwlou has his friend's back - and the baboons. His trusty longsword impales the ape and it's eyes cloud with sudden death.

Tsadok, grabs the scruff of the neck of the baboon that just buried his teeth in his thigh and with his other hand wacks it in the face with his sap. It's scream of outrage dies out in a whimper of unconsciousness.

Harnrey speaks the rough gutteral language of dragons while waving his wand over his empty hand. An orb, 2 inches in diamater and the color of reddish orange flames appears in his hands . . . in fact the orb seems to be flames in the shape of a sphere . . . he winds up and hurls the fiery ball directly into the face of the baboon perched on Sarenrae's statue. Even as the orb strikes - knocking the baboon backwards from its perch - it becomes a roaring, sinuous column of flame coiled around the statue. One end of the column forms rough facial features, and the 'head' looks around in seeming confusion for a brief second before spotting the remaining baboon about to launch itself at Houwlou's back. Quick as a thought the features blunt again and the end of the column hammers down. The hapless baboon is slammed to the ground and immolated. The column of fire disappears, leaving only a scorched smell and a flaming ball of fur and monkey pulp.

Tsadok stands dumbfounded, holding a hundred pound unconscious baboon by the scruff of the neck and surveying the devastation. Keeland moves his drawn bow from point to point, looking in vain for a target.

OOC: Fight's over.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 18, 2009)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok cradles the unconcious ape and without really saying a world begins walking to the nearest exterior exit.  Once there, he will place the mammal outside the doorway and then he will rejoin the group.

Once back with his companions, he surveys any structural damage to the temple and will then say, "I'd like a minute to pray once again for healing, would anyone like to join me at the altar?"

ooc - finally a fight we could win!


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Nice, Harnrey!  I've never seen 'monkey pulp' shaped in quite that way before!"

A moment later, when Tsadok returns, Houwlou says, "I am generally not overly pious, my friend, but, in this case, yes, I will gladly join you for your devotions."   The Olcan looks somewhat shaken by this battle.  "Blast!  Even the beasts of the field seem to be unduly hostile to us!


[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2009)

*Keeland*

Keeland bows respectfully for prayers, but is eager to get moving again.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 19, 2009)

Harnrey looks the the monkey pulp, looks to the statue, looks to his hand and then to the staue, confusion on his face, "uh, yeah, right. pulp. Uh, alter? yes, me too, but not for heeling. I am fine here." he follows the othere sto the alter while looking at this hand and wiggling his fingers, confusion still on his face"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2009)

You head back to the altar, where Tsadok, Harnry and Houwlou kneel and pray as Keeland bows his head in respect (surreptitiously keeping watch as he does so).

Tsadok and Harn are once again filled with the warmth of Sarenrae; all three of your minds put at ease as they are infused with a sense of indomitable purpose.

[sblock=OOC]Tsadok and Harnry are again under the effects of a _Bless_ spell (+1 TH and +1 Saves vs. Fear) for the next 6 hours.

Updated map of the monastery is here.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 19, 2009)

As Tsadok kneels at Sarenrae's altar thanking her for helping he and his group to overcome the baboons, he can't stay focused.  His thoughts keep returning to the ape he placed outside.  How confused, lonely and possibly scared he will be when he wakes.  Will he be able to find another group that will accept him into their family?  Tsadok then realizes he relates to these feelings all to well.  He looks left and then right and finally bows his head again and is able to maintain focus.  Now he thanks Sarenrae for using him for her will and sending him new friends who seem to have accepted him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 19, 2009)

Harnrey bows his head and gives thanks for the prescence of Sarenrae in protectintg her monistary from the wild animal that had used her statue as his perch.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 20, 2009)

Aodhán will walk over to the altar, giving a brief prayer to another of the gods of light, but saving his true fealty for Lonrach alone. He does pray to The Finder of the Way, asking for blessings as he explores this fallen temple.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2009)

*Keeland*

The devotions made, Keeland moves to shine the light from his bow into the area at the South East corner of the temple. He keeps and arrow at the ready.


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou moves to his friend's side, longsword held at the ready.  "Looks like just cobwebs to me, am I missing something?"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2009)

You move quickly back to the area where you fought the baboons (map is here). You could explore the two illuminated rooms to the north and south, check behind door #1 or #2 (the baboon door or the one to the east of it), peek into the doorway south of the statue, or round the corner and head up the east side of the map.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 21, 2009)

*Tsadok*

Is the door where the baboons came from now open?

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 14/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> Is the door where the baboons came from now open?




It is, but I didn't have time to get the map updated before I left for work this AM. If I get a few minutes I'll do it this AM/afternoon, if not this evening. In the meantime, descriptions are:

Mess Hall:
The three long wooden tables and dozens of chairs that once lined this hall are in shambles, mostly rotted away with the passage of years. Lght shines through several large holes in the ceiling, illuminating a closed door on the east wall.

Kitchen:
Beyond the doorless arch is a large kitchen complete with walls lined in shelves and cupboards, a huge central table, and an enormous oven against the north wall. Several drawers and cupboard doors stand askew, and the floor here is a jagged field of broken glass, smashed pottery, bits of sharp stone, jagged bones, and discarded cutlery.

Deanery (Baboon Room):
Five austere beds line the north wall of what was apparently a humble office and living quarters. A dented metal chest rests at the foot of each bed, and a simple mosaic pattern of red and orange glass chips brings some color to the wall. A layer of grime and filth coats many of the surfaces in this room, and the redolent stench of dirty fur hangs heavy in the air.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 21, 2009)

"Harumph. i don't much like what those baboons did to this room"

The wizard makes a humming noise while using one hand in a cleaning/wiping motion and the other he waves the wand over the grime covered surfaces, then a sweeping gesture with the wand gathers the dust on t he floor and then with a conical swirling of his wand fast enough to make it sing in the air he then blows in the direction of the door.

Prestidigitation: clean, gather and freshen effects

"there. much better"









*OOC:*


 are there any candles in the room?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2009)

Monkey poop and rotted meat are gathered in a pile and swept out, and the room is left spotless and smelling fresh as a desert mountain morning.

(No candles, sorry).


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2009)

*Keeland*

Once the surfaces are clean, Keeland moves to one of the battered metal chests at the foot of a random bed, curious to see if there is anything of value inside.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2009)

All of the chests prove to be empty, long ago looted of any valuables the priests left behind.  (Just to save a little time - a search of the Mess Hall and Kitchen proves fruitless as well).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 21, 2009)

"Well, now there is a good launch off point for our client. this room looks defensible and now quite liveable. Just too bad you found notheng here Keeland."


----------



## renau1g (Dec 21, 2009)

Aodhán looks at the room after their wizard is done with it and whistles, "Remind me to get ya over to my family's forge after we're all done this job there Harnry. It could use some TLC"  the abhac comments


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 21, 2009)

"I could teach you how to do it. It is a simple effort of magic called a cantrip."


----------



## renau1g (Dec 21, 2009)

"You could do that..._or_ you could just come over and do it " the abhac jokes, chuckling to himself as he imagines coming home and performing arcane magicks for his family.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 21, 2009)

*Tsadok*

Hating to be caught off -guard, as the baboons did, each new, unopened door the party comes to, Tsadok will spend a little time inspecting it for unusal-ness.  Also, as they enter a new room and explore, he will spend time on each wall doing the same.


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 14/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 21, 2009)

renau1g said:


> "You could do that..._or_ you could just come over and do it " the abhac jokes, chuckling to himself as he imagines coming home and performing arcane magicks for his family.



"Its not that hard. Even you can do ... , er, I mean I know I can teach you!" Harnrey returns the jibe with a wide grin. "Although, I could use a masterwork ax, now that I think of it." He says wistfully.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2009)

*Keeland*

"I guess it was too much to hope that something of value would be left. Shall we try one of the doors to the north now?" Keeland moves toward one and raises his eyebrows at the others.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 22, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Here's that updated map I promised earlier today. Which door/doorway/hall are you poking your nose into?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2009)

OOC: I was confused about the location we had explored. How about the opening south and slightly east of the statue?


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 22, 2009)

*Tsadok*



Scotley said:


> OOC: I was confused about the location we had explored. How about the opening south and slightly east of the statue?




Sounds good.


----------



## Leif (Dec 22, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou liked the odor of the room better before Harnrey did his housekeeping.  (Reminded him a bit of home....)

Now he is again proceeding alongside Keeland, ready to delve further into the mysteries of this place.  Through all of this, he remains quiet and pensive.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 22, 2009)

Ten bunk beds in various stages of disrepair fill this chamber, which must once have been a dormitory for students. The roof is mostly intact in this room. The east and west walls both bear sturdy wooden doors. The door in the east wall is covered with a profuse growth of some sort of fungus.

[sblock=Houwlou, Harnry & Keeland]The distribution of the mold is extremely curious and far less random than what might appear unadulterated in the wild. You are not able to determine what type of mold it is, exactly.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 22, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

The Olcán finally speaks:  "I dislike that 'mold.'  There's something not quite right about it.  Perhaps you could cleanse it with the fires of your magic, Harnreyf?"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 22, 2009)

"not today, and definately not like that monkey pulp earlier. I could dissolve it and the door with adid, though."

Harnrey backs up to 15 feet away and fires off an acid dart.

Ranged touch attack: +3  1d6+1 damage Invisble castle is wonky right now, so roll it if you wish with table top dice.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 22, 2009)

Harnry's acid dart impacts the fungus encrusted door with a hiss and sizzle, and a spot of fungus the size of a basketball is quickly eaten away by the virulent stuff. The acid has little effect on the door.

[sblock=OOC]Acid is not really very effective on wood, and the door pushes open from here so the hinges are on the other side.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2009)

seeing the success of the first dart he continues to fire the darts  of conjured acid at the mold.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 23, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> seeing the success of the first dart he continues to fire the darts  of conjured acid at the mold.




[sblock=OOC]How many you gonna shoot? If you use all seven you can clear the fungus from the door. (Don't forget to mark them off your Stat Block).[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 23, 2009)

*Tsadok*

Maybe you can clear the area near the door handle so we can open the door?   If any nasties come barreling through the door the mold might slow 'em down, if it is toxic.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2009)

*Keeland*

"I don't much like the look of that mold. It isn't natural in its growth. If you decide to leave it and mess with the door take caution."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]How many you gonna shoot? If you use all seven you can clear the fungus from the door. (Don't forget to mark them off your Stat Block).[/sblock]











*OOC:*


 Doh'! I thought that waas at will. it was changed as the final version, i now see. If all 7 of the spells are needed, then so be it. party safety and all that.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 23, 2009)

Harnry blasts away at the door with his darts of vitriol, sweat breaking out on his brow with each successive bolt. Just as he feels his reserves drain completely, the fungus is completely wiped from the face of the door. The (momentarily) exhausted wizard slumps against the wall, breathing hard.

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Leif (Dec 23, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou will attend to his friend Harnrey, and see if he can be of any help to him.  [OOC:  I'm thinking a heal check to alleviate any exhaustion/fatigue?]

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 23, 2009)

Houwlou ushers Harnry to one of the beds and seats him gently - the others look on in amazement at the normally gruff Olcán as he shows the nurturing side of Ranger-hood. The wizard is restored in short order to his usual energetic self.

[sblock=OOC]Heal Check was a natural 20. Great job, wolfie![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2009)

"Thank you very much. *sigh* I feel much better now" He looks around for a few minutes and then focusses his vision. <detect Magic > around the room.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 23, 2009)

Aodhán looks on in amazement at the Olcan's skill, "Hmph, glad to see you've been paying attention when I've been tending to you Houwlou. So now that the acid's all gone, howsabout we go and see what's on the other side? " the Abhac suggests, even offering to take the lead.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2009)

OOC: So, opening the door or heading back out to the hall?


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 24, 2009)

*Tsadok*

_They are good friends.  Hope they will heal me when the time comes._

Tsadok will go to the door and inspect for any abnormalities before opening.  Does it open in or out?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2009)

The door opens away from you. The only abnormalities Tsadok finds are the superficial burns left from Harnry's Acid Darts.

The stout young man gives the door a push, but it seems to be stuck. Pushing harder produces some give but it still does not open for him. He puts a shoulder to it and gives a good shove . . .

[sblock=Tsadok]The door seems to be jammed - opening it will require a DC 20 STR check. IC was up for me a moment ago if you want to roll it.

If you'd rather not try to open it let me know and I'll edit this post.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 24, 2009)

*Tsadok*

strength check (1d20+3=16)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2009)

. . . and the door gives a bit but never clears the frame. It seems stuck fast.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2009)

Harnrey will give some assistance on the door to be open.

Aid another +2 (is that enough?)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2009)

OOC: DC is 20 for the STR check to open the door. One more success (DC 10) to Aid Another will do it . . .


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*



renau1g said:


> Aodhán looks on in amazement at the Olcan's skill, "Hmph, glad to see you've been paying attention when I've been tending to you Houwlou. So now that the acid's all gone, howsabout we go and see what's on the other side? " the Abhac suggests, even offering to take the lead.



"Aye, my good Abhac.  I could have done nothing were it not for your fine example." 


Mowgli said:


> OOC: DC is 20 for the STR check to open the door. One more success (DC 10) to Aid Another will do it . . .



Houwlou will lend his strength to the effort.  But, alas!  The mighty Olcán is of no use in opening doors!
Str check for opening door, aiding others (1d20+3=6)

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2009)

1d20+1=16 

I forgot the dc 10 to assist, but harnrey's sholder does help a little here for the +2. now one more!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2009)

*Keeland*

The elf steps up to try his luck, but he adds little to the effort.

OOC: str check (1d20+1=7)


----------



## renau1g (Dec 24, 2009)

The abhac will wisely stay back from the others, knowing that there's no way he can reach the door through the throng of bodies frantically pushing at it...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2009)

Despite the best efforts of the group, the door remains stubbornly closed for now.

What's next?


----------



## renau1g (Dec 24, 2009)

"Ok, now that ya've all taken your turns, mind if I try?" Aodhán says to the others. If they move, the cleric will calmly walk up to the door, draw his axe and proceed to hack his way through.

[sblock=ooc]
Not sure hardness of doors, but a dwarven waraxe _should_ be able to cut through them. I hope.

Oh, If I don't talk to anyone after this. MERRY CHRISTMAS (or Happy Holidays) and enjoy the break/family/friends that goes with this time of year. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2009)

Aodhán's determined hacking eventually destroys enough of the door that you can see through. The floor and walls on the other side are completely encrusted with the mold that had made its way through the spaces around the door to the dormitory side. The mold is grown up on the floor to a height of about two feet - this is what keeps the door from swinging freely.

A stairway in the room leads downward. The stairs and walls are similarly overgrown with mold, though it is nowhere piled as high as right next to the door (only an inch or so deep in most places).

Updated Map


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2009)

What color is the mold?

Knowledge Dungeoneeering
1d20+9=22

its good to be a wizard.

I can also try a Knowledge nature or arcana?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2009)

The mold is a very nice mottled brown and yellow-green. You're able to determine that it is fairly innocuous - you wouldn't want to breathe the spoors in any great amount but it shouldn't hurt you through skin contact. Still, the way it's piled up against the door while remaining thin on the ground everywhere else strikes you as odd . . .


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

The valiant Olcán, prepares to lead the way down the stairs.  Pausing at the edge of the vile mold, however, he says, "So, Harnrey, is that drek safe to walk through?  Oh, and great job, Aodhán!  Thanks for that!"


[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 25, 2009)

"well, ... it is mostly harmless, ... but, well, the way it is piled against the door, I just don't think that what we see here is all that is good. It jsut isn't natural the way it is piled and the say it was smeared on our side of the door.

I am totally guessl8ing here but there may be something below that did that. It could have been a deturrent ...  I just don't know for sure."


----------



## Leif (Dec 25, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou does not enter the mold covered area at this time.  "Hmm, not too sure I like the looks of this at all!"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 25, 2009)

*Tsadok*



Scott DeWar said:


> "well, ... it is mostly harmless, ... but, well, the way it is piled against the door, I just don't think that what we see here is all that is good. It jsut isn't natural the way it is piled and the say it was smeared on our side of the door.
> 
> I am totally guessl8ing here but there may be something below that did that. It could have been a deturrent ...  I just don't know for sure."





"I would agree with you, does not look natural at all.  Do you think the mold is posibly covering something?"

OOC - dungeon chia pet (as seen on TV)- available at Walgreens


----------



## Scotley (Dec 26, 2009)

*Keeland*

"I think we should examine the upper works in their entirety before venturing down. Besides, something about that mold bothers me too."


----------



## Leif (Dec 26, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou does a quick about face and withdraws from the vicinity of the staircase.  "You don't have to tell me twice!  I didn't really want to go down there anyway!"  Somebody point me in the right direction, please?"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 28, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Somebody point me in the right direction, please?"




OOC: An excellent suggestion - which way now?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 28, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - dungeon chia pet (as seen on TV)- available at Walgreens




Bad mleibrok, bad bad. No no.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 30, 2009)

*Tsadok*

"All agreed then,  lets finish clearing this level before we descend."  Tsadok will move back through the hacked up door and into the area the party was previously that we had another door choice.

OOC - Updated Map?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 30, 2009)

Here


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 30, 2009)

*Tsadok*

OOC - I'm seeing two possible doors, is that right, one looks like it might be exterior door (the one on the east wall)...or is this something else?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 30, 2009)

if i am reading this map correctly, and i for once think i am reading it right, I see a door in the NE corner of the statue room accross form the stairs that lead down from the mold room and from  the main hall I see two doors to the east. One near the north edge of the straingt wall on the east side and one just to the north of the door that leads to the statue room. 

Right?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 31, 2009)

All of the 'openings' on the exterior walls are windows (except for the obvious ones on the west wall of the nave).

Current options are:


Hallway running N/S, directly north of the moldy stairs.
Door directly east of the statue of Sarenrae in the Baboon Fight room (west of the hall).
2 doorways in the East wall of the Nave.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 31, 2009)

*Ooc*

I vote for the hallway

BTW, how do you upload the file as a thumbnail?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 31, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> BTW, how do you upload the file as a thumbnail?




Use JPEG rather than PDF. Good idea, putting the labels in. I'll remember it for next time.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 1, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> I vote for the hallway




OOC: Ditto!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 1, 2010)

You make your way back into the southern hallway (the statue room) and over to the hall to the north. Keeland's bow lights the way and keen eyes pierce the gloom ahead, revealing a stretch of empty passage.

(Larger/better map is here).


----------



## Scotley (Jan 2, 2010)

*Keeland*

With a silent gesture, Keeland urges the group forward his bow held high.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 2, 2010)

Harnrey complies by advancing slowly.


----------



## Leif (Jan 2, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Let me just make an observation here:  that closed door that we left behind us makes me quite nervous!"  Nevertheless, Houwlou continues on the path that the party has chosen.

OOC, FYI:  It opens to the north just to the west of the long passageway that we're in now.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 2, 2010)

Sunlight pours into these two wide hallways through the broken stained glass windows on the east wall. The high desert wind whistles through the windows, and rattling branches can be heard clearly through the archways opening into the courtyard.

_South Cloister_:
A large archway centers the north wall - from where you are you can see a sliver of what appears to be a massively overgrown courtyard.

There is a carving of some kind on the long southern wall.


_East Cloister_:
A large archway centered on the west wall opens into the courtyard.

There is a carving of some kind on the long eastern wall, between the windows.

[sblock=OOC]OP Map

The party's location is shown by the Bee on both maps.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 2, 2010)

*Keeland*

Looking rather owlish, Keeland makes his way along the Southern Cloister trying to examine the carving while looking out for trouble in the courtyard at the same time. Giving up on this unlikely endeavor he moves to illuminate the courtyard.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 2, 2010)

_South Cloister_
The southern wall bears a bas-relief sculpture in the form of triptych. In the first scene, the heroic looking bearded figure from the alcoves just south of the chapel takes leave of four similarly attired companions, who rise off into the heavens, leaving him to stand vigil over the large mountain in the background. The next scene depicts the bearded figure in battle with a flaming half man, half snake creature wielding a spear. The fire spirit transfixes the bearded hero with the spear, seemingly striking a killing blow. In the final scene, the hero appears twice—once on the ground with a wound in his back and once standing over this form, looking down upon it sadly.

_Courtyard_
Huge branches and overgrown weeds clog the central open air courtyard of the monastery’s cloister walk. In better times, the monastic priests might have contemplated the open space while circling the cloister, but today it is barely possible to see a few feet into the tangled mess, let alone all the way to the opposite cloister walk. Here and there the brush thins out enough that a dedicated explorer might be able to create a sort of passage, but mostly it is an impassable mess.

[sblock=OOC]Technically you can't see across the entire courtyard from here, but what the heck . . .

OP Map[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> _East Cloister_:
> A large archway centered on the west wall opens into the courtyard.
> 
> There is a carving of some kind on the long eastern wall, between the windows.
> ...



Not throwing caution to the wind, but letting curiosity get the better of him, Harnrey wanders over to the east cloister to look at the carving on the wal.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 2, 2010)

_East Cloister_
The eastern wall bears a marred sculpture depicting five bearded, larger than life humans in battle against numerous creatures of evil demeanor. Though some of their arms and hands are missing, each is clearly meant to wield a distinctive weapon. One of the five warriors holds a large axe, while another holds a fragment of what must once have been a regal staff. The stone carving bears a name for each figure, engraved near their feet. They are, from left to right, Kardswann, Pazhvann, Vardishal, Zayifid, and Davashuum. Davashuum wields the broken staff, while Kardswann wields the strange axe.  Vardishal is clearly the figure from the statues in the alcoves attached to the chapel.

Several of the creatures the bearded figures are fighting appear to be composed at least partly of fire, while others are much more difficult to define, being outright monsters of unknown origin or unusual warriors with weapons bonded into their flesh like organic tools. In the background Pale Mountain looms large, and over it two titanic figures lock in a deadly wrestler’s embrace. One has the demoniac visage of a noble efreeti, while the other is a gorgeous woman who could only be a djinni princess. Opposite the sculpted wall, a series of open arches leads out into an open-air courtyard.

[sblock=Harnry]This picture is a scene from a series of great wars of Genie vs. Genie that cast the Pale Mountain region into chaos hundreds of years ago.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 2, 2010)

"wow. You guys should see this"


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 3, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> _South Cloister_
> The southern wall bears a bas-relief sculpture in the form of triptych. In the first scene, the heroic looking bearded figure from the alcoves just south of the chapel takes leave of four similarly attired companions, who rise off into the heavens, leaving him to stand vigil over the large mountain in the background. The next scene depicts the bearded figure in battle with a flaming half man, half snake creature wielding a spear. The fire spirit transfixes the bearded hero with the spear, seemingly striking a killing blow. In the final scene, the hero appears twice—once on the ground with a wound in his back and once standing over this form, looking down upon it sadly.
> 
> _Courtyard_
> ...




OOC - What is the "bee" looking thing on the S. Closister?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - What is the "bee" looking thing on the S. Closister?




OOC: Y'all are members of Bronagh's Bees - I thought it would be nice for me to place a marker on the map to show where you are.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 3, 2010)

*Tsadok*

As Harnrey calls the party over to view the E. Cloister Tsadok will move to view what is seen and then proceed to what would supposedly be the N. Cloister.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 3, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> OOC: Y'all are members of Bronagh's Bees - I thought it would be nice for me to place a marker on the map to show where you are.





Sorry, a "Duh" moment


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2010)

As the group spreads through the cloisters, Aodhán moves to inspect the carving Harnry has called to his attention.

[sblock=Aodhán]You recognize the five figures as legendary genies known as the Templars of the Five Winds.[/sblock]

_North Cloister_
A sweeping bas-relief sculpture along the north wall depicts the five bearded, larger-than-life humans from the East Cloister riding the wind with triumph carved upon their faces. In the distance, an ominous mountain (Pale Mountain) looms over the quintet. East of the wall decoration, two open arches lead into small rooms off the north wall. The south wall is little more than a series of open arches that look out into an open-air courtyard.


----------



## Leif (Jan 3, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Feeling a bit overwhelmed by the depictions of the heroes, Houwlou remains uncharacteristicallly quiet during this interlude.  He is ever-vigilant, however, and keeps a watchful eye peeled and a wolfish nose in the wind, straining to sense any danger from anywhere nearby.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Let's cross the courtyard and check the corridor opposite. If we don't run into anything interesting we can check out the chamber to the north."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 4, 2010)

OP Map

Keeland makes his way through the courtyard and out the other side. The going is tough (counts as difficult terrain), but nothing other than desert insects appears to inhabit the place.

The outer wall of the west cloister passage bears a massive carving. The central figure - the heroic Vardishal - preaches to a variety of human clerics from throughout the long history of the monastery. The first image depicts Vardishal manifesting in a spiritual manner to a small group of pilgrims of Sarenrae. Another shows him conversing with a man in religious finery while the monastery itself is being constructed in the background. Thereafter follows a procession of similar poses, each depicting a visit by the bearded man and the leader of each era of the temple. The depictions of these clerics often also bear an identifying inscription, complete with dates that span the last several hundred years. The most recent carving is from thirty years ago, and while ample room remains for additional carvings on the west wall, the last thirty feet or so are completely blank.

The bas-relief here has suffered the most damage of any along the cloister walk. In particular the clerics of Sarenrae have been particularly ill-treated, with some of their names and the dates of their reign completely pried away or scratched into oblivion. Their physical forms bear other obvious sings of abuse, with a few gouges in faces and chests that clearly seem to have been created with strong intent to vandalize.

Two open arches on opposite ends of the west wall lead out into the ruined nave.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Why the intense hatred of the clerics of Sarenrae I wonder?" Keeland asks to no one in particular. _Perhaps further exploration will reveal and answer. _ He motions the others to unexplored octagonal room to the North.


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"I am sure that I know not, friend Keeland.  However, I wonder.... Perhaps if the evil menace that is now here were cleansed and the place refurbished somewhat, might Sarenrae send a new order of priests to occupy the place and turn it back into a bulwark for good in this region?"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 4, 2010)

" and maybe we can restore the carving to its original design if we can find documentation with the information that has ben desicrated here"


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 4, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok will remain with the group taking in all that is seen but speaking little of it.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 14/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 4, 2010)

OP Map

The light from Keeland's bow penetrates the gloom through the doorway, dimly illuminating this austere octagonal chamber with a tall roof and an aerie of leering gargoyles perched atop each point where a wall meets another wall. An unholy stench of rotting meat, dried blood, and animal excrement hangs heavy in the air, no doubt from the fine crust of gore, animal carcasses, matted leaves and guano covering the floor. Dim glints of metal can be seen through the grunge on the floor.

[sblock=OOC]Back to work, and I don't have access to the internet from my laptop so I can't put the map here. The OP Map (linked above) is updated.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jan 4, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> As the group spreads through the cloisters, Aodhán moves to inspect the carving Harnry has called to his attention.
> 
> [sblock=Aodhán]You recognize the five figures as legendary genies known as the Templars of the Five Winds.[/sblock]
> 
> ...




As the group is looking around the cloister area, Aodhán points out that the carvings are those of the legendary genies known as the Templars of the Five Winds. 

Before going any further into the gore encrusted area, the abhac cleric holds up his hand to stop anyone from going forward. "May Lonrach shine on our efforts here" he says and a soft silver light filters over the group. 

[sblock=ooc]
Cast _Bless_, lasts 2 minutes[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Howlou tests the air again with his sensitive canine nostrils.  "Egad!"  Now he looks at the soles of his sturdy boots.  "I'm glad that I came into this properly equipped!  Many of my people prefer to tread barefoot, but I'd certainly not deign to befoul my feet with the likes of THAT!"  As he says this, Houwlou points at the revolting mixture covering the floor before him.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2010)

Aodhán's chanting, Houwlou's comments and Keeland's light combine to arouse the denizens of the octagonal room, and six of the biggest mosquitoes you've ever seen zip down from the darkness in the upper corners of the room.

OOC: Initiative rolls, please! (Pic will be posted here later this AM - maybe the coolest picture of a stirge I've ever seen . . .)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2010)

1d20+2=16 

"What in the world could that be?"


----------



## renau1g (Jan 5, 2010)

"Whatever it is, it can't be good. Be ready!" the abhac calls out to the others.

[sblock=Init]
init (1d20 2=22) sure... I crit the init roll[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 5, 2010)

OOC: invisible castle is down again. Keeland's init is +3

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 22/22     AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 01       CMB: 03     CMD: 16

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Composite Longbow (MMW)  +5        1d8+1          20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips (4/4)                        First Level (3/3)
    * Detect Magic                        * Cure Light Wounds
    * Light                               * Sleep
    * Mage Hand                           * Summon Monster I
    * Mending
    * Prestidigitation
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 5, 2010)

*Tsadok*

initiative (1d20+3=20)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 22/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pic/Keeland's Initiative*

Keeland's Initiative (1d20+3=22)

Picture of Stirge linked below.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 6, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> Keeland's Initiative (1d20+3=22)
> 
> Picture of Stirge linked below.




Dang!  Being from Arkansas, I can tell you exactly what the pouch is for...it's for holding about 5 liters of blood!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Dang!  Being from Arkansas, I can tell you exactly what the pouch is for...it's for holding about 5 liters of blood!




Yeah, these babies are just about a foot long - mosquitoes the size of rats!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2010)

OOC:

Could I get you guys to let me know your positions on the map below?
Also, I still need Houwlou's initiative . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 6, 2010)

*posistions*

OOC - Is there anything else in the octogonal room?  Also, are you asking where in the room we would like to position ourselves as opposed to being in the what looks like hallway as we are now?  I'd just as soon stay right where I am and see what happens.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2010)

OOC:

The description of the room is in post 949. The stirges are buzzing down to attack - I just didn't have a chance to put them on the map before I left for work. They are currently spread in an arc across the Chapter House, about 20 feet up and flying toward you.

You have initiative, so you can move, attack, etc.

Map is updated now . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 6, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Hold until they are in reach


----------



## renau1g (Jan 6, 2010)

"Make them come to us!" Aodhán calls as he grips the axe tightly, ready for their assault. 

[sblock=ooc]
Everyone remember the +1 from Bless. 
Ready an attack for the first mosquito to come in range - vs ac; dmg (1d20 5=23,  1d10 2=12) that'll teach'em Hits AC 23 for 12. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 29/29     AC: 19   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 17
 Init: +02    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+02    ST(W):+08

  BAB: 01       CMB: 01     CMD: 15

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +4        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +3        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day)

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (4+1)
    * Create Water                        * Bless
    * Detect Magic                        * Cause Fear
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Hold until they are in reach




OOC: You can go ahead and roll your attack, assuming Tsadok's attacking as soon as one comes in reach.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 6, 2010)

*Tsadok*

As the flying annoyances approach, Tsadok will swing at one near him, though their erratic flying pattern makes them difficult to hit.

to hit stirges (1d20+7=14)

(swing and a miss)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 6, 2010)

*OOC:*


 you have me at J3, right? well that is just as good a spot as any.







Harnrey rollows the path of one of the stirges and realizes the difficulty to hit the erratic flight pattern, so he chooses his old standby for his attack.

*cast spell before the menacing misquito arrives : magic missle*

1d4+1=2 

though the missle's attack is weak, it hits none the less.


----------



## Leif (Jan 7, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou heads to E5 to smite a stirge.  Houwlou initiative=  4 initiative (1d20+1=4)
He is apparently allergic to mosquitoes, because he missed like gangbusters!

Longsword, damage, dagger, damage (1d20+5=8, 1d8+3=5, 1d20+4=8, 1d4+1=3)

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 7, 2010)

*Ooc*

invisible castle strikes again...good thing big mosquitoes don't come with bad luck.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 7, 2010)

The stirges wing in on the party, buzzing madly. Aodhán's mighty axe flashes out and the stirge approaching him explodes, covering the Abhác's face in a shower of blood. The second stirge neatly dodges his swipe as it homes in and tries to plant its proboscis into his flesh. A meaty fist slaps the creature aside and its quest for blood proves fruitless.

Keeland's arrow flies between the stirges homing in on him and clatters against the back wall of the Chapter House. He stumbles in surprise at the ferocity of the stirges' attacks, and though he tries to take advantage of the opening his next shot misses as well. The remaining stirges maneuver adroitly, and their attacks both find seams in the bard's leathers. The young elf sways as the giant bloodsuckers drain his precious bodily fluids.

Houwlou dodges through the fray and into the open area of the Chamber House. As he passes two of the stirges alter their flight paths to intercept him, adroitly dodging his efforts to slap them away. His follow up attacks miss as well. The stirges do not miss - both of their probosci find their way through both armor and fur and they immediately begin to feed.  Harnry does sizzle one of the creatures with his Magic Missile, but doesn't damage it enough to dislodge it.

[sblock=Round Results]Stirge 01 is dead, Stirge 02 on the attack vs. Aodhán. Stirges 03 snd 04 are attached to Keeland, who takes 2 points of CON damage this round. Stirges 05 and 06 are attached to Houwlou, who likewise takes 2 points of CON damage.

I took the liberty of rolling Attacks of Opportunity for everyone who was attacked to move things along.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 7, 2010)

Party (except for Houwlou) is up.

Updated map below.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 7, 2010)

Harnrey takes a crossbow bolt and aims as carefully as possible and speaks the word and lets it flay at the same stirge that he shot before.

1d20-1=13,  (actual roll is 14 due to bless i think is in effect)

Math; bab +1; dex +2; shooting at a stirge that is in melee combat priceless -4; bless +1


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 8, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok will step up and attack one of the critters sucking the blood on I4 (sorry - unsure who that is)

to hit (1d20+7=23)

damage (1d6+3=7)-non-lethal damage

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 14/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 8, 2010)

*Keeland*

Dropping his bow, Keeland pulls his sword and swings (1d20+2=12) at one of the stirges. Despite the awkwardness of swinging at a foe attached to his own body, Keeland manages to land a solid blow.

OOC: damage (1d8+1=9)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: ??/22     AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 01       CMB: 03     CMD: 16

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Composite Longbow (MMW)  +5        1d8+1          20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips (4/4)                        First Level (3/3)
    * Detect Magic                        * Cure Light Wounds
    * Light                               * Sleep
    * Mage Hand                           * Summon Monster I
    * Mending
    * Prestidigitation
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2010)

OOC: Stirge AC is 12 while they are attached.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 8, 2010)

*Swing & a Miss*

Aodhán is distracted by the fluid in his eyes, the stinging pain of it sends his next attack wild. He curses in frustration as he looks at the mosquito. 

[sblock=ooc]
Everyone remember the +1 from Bless. 
Attack stirge next to him - vs ac; dmg (1d20 5=8,  1d10 2=9)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 29/29     AC: 19   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 17
 Init: +02    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+02    ST(W):+08

  BAB: 01       CMB: 01     CMD: 15

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +4        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +3        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day)

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (4+1)
    * Create Water                        * Bless
    * Detect Magic                        * Cause Fear
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 8, 2010)

Damage from harnrey's bolt:
1d8=2 

man it is nice to make the hit, but it really is frustrating when all it does is nick the poor target to death!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Stirge AC is 12 while they are attached.




OOC: Post amended. thx


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 9, 2010)

Stepping up to protect his friend Tsadok smacks one of the Stirges with his sap, dislodging it and knocking it to the ground unconscious. The bard takes care of the other, handling his long sword deftly in spite of the close range.

Aodhán bats ineffectively at the air with his axe, and a stream of dwarvish invective blasts from his general direction.

Harnry takes careful aim and launches a crossbow bolt toward Houwlou. The bolt pierces the bloated body of the stirge he hit previously. It's now hanging limply from Houwlou's leg (it's dead). However, the turbulence caused by the swinging axe disrupts the stirge's flight pattern and it fails to attach to the cursing Abhác as well.

Houwlou feels his knees get a little wobbly as the stirge attached to him continues to draw his blood into it's already bloated body.

OOC: One more point of CON damage for Houwlou, and I need an action for him to finish the round.


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Woozy from blood-loss, Houwlou drops his longsword and draws his other dagger, so that he has a dagger in each hand, and he proceeds to ginsu the critter feasting upon him, and he sinks the dagger in his good left hand deep into the bloodsucker, 2 daggers against the attached stirge (1d20+5=24, 1d4+3=7, 1d20+4=9, 1d4+3=4).


[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 10, 2010)

A dismaying amount of Houwlou's own blood spills out of the stirge as the wolfkin rips the life from its body.

OOC: One stirge left . . . party's up!


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 10, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok will again move to attack the blood-sucking creature.  Unfortunately all the blood on the floor causes him to slip at the same time he was swinging and he just misses.

to hit (1d20+7=11)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 14/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 10, 2010)

OOC: As of right now the remaining stirge hasn't managed to attach to anyone - it is buzzing around Aodhán's head (AC: 16).


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 10, 2010)

*repaired*



Mowgli said:


> OOC: As of right now the remaining stirge hasn't managed to attach to anyone - it is buzzing around Aodhán's head (AC: 16).




OOC - post modified


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2010)

Harnrey follows the flight pattern and this time get lucky as the stirge flies right into the path of his crossbow bolt.

1d20+3=22, 1d8=4 (natral 19 possible crit)

1d20+3=14, 1d8=3 

though no vitals are struck, a solid blow none the less.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Keeland*

The bard takes a swing (1d20+2=15) at the oversized insect. 

OOC: Think I just missed it, but here's damage (1d8+1=7) in case it is needed. Maybe someone will flank with me...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 11, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Think I just missed it, but here's damage (1d8+1=7) in case it is needed. Maybe someone will flank with me...




OOC: You forgot Aodhán's _Blessing_ . . .

Harnry tosses another crossbow bolt; the near perfect throw intercepts the stirge as it circles for another try at Abhác blood. Keeland follows this up with a nicely extended lunge, and the horrid little creature is impaled on the end of his longsword. The room is quiet.


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Thank goodness THAT'S over!  Ummmm, a little help here, guys?" says the weakened Olcán as he staggers to a wall and takes a seat.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2010)

Harnrey will aid as well as he can by helping the hurt to sit or what ever, but will get curious and start sifitng through the muck on the room, using his resently purchased ax to do so. somewhere along the line his stomach will growl in displeasure to the current environs.









*OOC:*


 I think his perception is +3


----------



## renau1g (Jan 11, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
The damage to CON that Leif suffered, is it fixable by a Heal check or does it need some other type of magic...or would Aodhán even know?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC/Ryan]Ability _damage_ is temporary (it doesn't actually lower the ability scores, just imposes the penalties as though the scores are lowered) and is healed naturally at a rate of 1 point/day for each ability damaged. A _Lesser Restoration_ spell will also do the trick.

Ability _drain_ actually lowers the ability scores, and can only be healed through magic such as a _Restoration_ spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2010)

After about 15 minutes of poking through the slime, Harnry comes up with 43 gold pieces in assorted coins, a silver bowl and a hollow mithral tube about a foot long.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 12, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok will go to Houwlou and offer what healing he can.  At least maybe he can stop the bleeding or itch from the anti-coagulant.

Heal on Houwlou (1d20+2=10)

Or maybe not, maybe just dress the area.

After this is done, Tsadok, will again take the unconscious creature outside and release somewhere he thinks the animal would prefer so as not to re-infest this place of worship.


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Thank you, my friends, for doing what you can to help me.  Sadly, though, I fear that my exploration should probably end for this day.  I still don't feel like myself, and I certainly wouldn't trust me to guard you from danger."

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jan 12, 2010)

"What? You want to turn back so quickly? But we just got here." Aodhán says incredulously. "At least let's check out that last room on this floor that we haven't peeked in yet" he adds. 

The abhac cleric will say a prayer of thanks to Lonrach for his blessing in the last battle while Harnry looks through the gunk. He will offer to lead, waraxe and new shield at the ready.

[sblock=ooc]
Check out that last area in the South Hall we haven't visited?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 13, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Well, PRIEST, if you can offer me some healing to put me back into fighting condition, then I am more than willing to continue."

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2010)

"easy there troops, lets keep ourselves professional here. Does any one have any healing at all? weather  or not any one does, I reccommend that you rest near the alter. I found it to be ... soothing to be around."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 13, 2010)

Heartened by the sight of more gold than he's ever seen in before, Keeland bandages himself up and announces that he's ready to continue. "Isn't there an area we haven't reached yet down that way?"


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 13, 2010)

*Tsadok*

After Tsadok wraps Houwlou's wounds, he says, "You still feeling woozy? I don't know how you withstood the blood-loss, you are a heartier breed than I would have ever guessed. If you want to go, I will go with you but we only have a couple more rooms on this level and I'd also like to clear this floor before we all go and rest a bit."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2010)

Harnrey shows every one what he has found, especially the foot long mithral tobe. 







*OOC:*


 I think i know what this is!





 "Guys, I would like to examine this a little beeteer. A few seconds please?"

cast: Detect Magic on the tube and silver bowl

mitheral tube:
1d20+9=27 

silver bowl:
1d20+9=19


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> Harnrey shows every one what he has found, especially the foot long mithral tobe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The bowl is mundane, but Harnry estimates its worth at 75 GP.

The tube radiates a moderate aura of Transmutation. When pointed at a lock, lid, door, valve or portal - even many such that are magically locked - and struck lightly with any hard object it will cause the object to open (Chime of Opening).

[sblock=OOC]I assumed your examination would include a Spellcraft check to identify - you made the roll (barely - it's caster level 11).[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2010)

*OOC:*


ack! that is what I forgot! so I am guessing you checked and rolled for me, right? sorry 







Harnrey informs the others of what was found, especially enthusiastic about the chime.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 14, 2010)

"That sounds like it'll be pretty useful, well done Harnry. Any idea how many times it'll work before it runs out of magic?  Aodhán asks naively, his knowledge of the arcane is limited, at best.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2010)

" uhhhhhhh ....." *blink blink*









*OOC:*


What are the rules on knowing charges in pfrpg, I only know what 2.x says. Not ran into this in a long time! 







in answer to my own question:
[sblock= spellcraft skill]
Identify the properties of a magic item using detect magic:
15 + item's caster level
Determine Properties of Magic Item: Attempting to ascertain the properties of a magic item takes 3 rounds per item to be identified and you must be able to thoroughly examine the object.
Special: If you are a specialist wizard, you get a +2 bonus on Spellcraft checks made to identify, learn, and prepare spells from your chosen school. Similarly, you take a –5 penalty on similar checks made concerning spells from your opposition schools.[/sblock]

spell craft check:
BBCode
1d20+8=10

(misrable!) too low even with the bonuses that may happen for it to be a conjuratin school.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2010)

OOC: The Chime has four charges remaining.  You guys gonna go exploring?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 15, 2010)

"Oh. I remember now. It has 4 charges remaining." says the wizard, after a moment's hesitation, "Sorry, I couldn't remember for a second. Might I suggest we continue on for a bit longer?"


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 15, 2010)

*Leif?*

OOC - Tsadok is waiting on Houwlou's decision if we continue or leave to return soon.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2010)

*Keeland (via Mowgli)*

"Good job on the Chime, Harnry - that'll come in handy! I'm going to check out this room next door before we head back to Baboon Hall. There can't be anything in there, or it would have come running when it heard us fighting the Stirges, right?"

So saying, the young _Áilleacht_ heads out and around . . . 

In a matter of moments, his voice comes faintly from 'round the corner. "Found something . . ."

[sblock=OOC]Per Scotley's instructions, NPCing Keeland. He goes to the room just to the east of your current location.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 15, 2010)

Harnrey quickly joins Keeland, chime in one hand, wand in the other.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 15, 2010)

Aodhán hurries to keep up with the longer legged folks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 16, 2010)

OOC: Just noticed the thread count. After only 9 months, we've made it past the 1000 mark! New thread is here.


----------

